# System Restore endless loop



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Long story short: I had the bvd.exe malware. I was able to delete it, but now my dual-boot (Windows XP/Windows Vista) is having problems with connecting to the Internet. Neither Windows XP or Windows Vista sees my modem. 

After trying everything (renewing IP address and resetting the Winsock) and spending hours on the phone with AT&T tech rep, and re-installing Windows Vista with no luck, I have decided to restore my Windows XP system to a previous restore point (My Windows Vista never was able to save a restore point.). Here's the problem: 

After I select a previous restore point in Windows Xp, my computer goes through the process, then reboots. When you expect it to complete the operation after rebooting, a dialog box appears that asks me to select a restore point. If I do, then the computer goes through the process, reboots, then asks me to select a restore point again. It never restores to a previous point. I've spent a week doing all this, with only limited results (a slow Internet connection after resetting Winsock. But it reverted to no Internet connection after the computer rebooted). Based on previous problems after finding malware, I can only assume this is a configuration issue. But I've exhausted my options. Any suggestions would be most appreciated!


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

I think it might be a virus. Can you run a full system scan with your antivirus?

Also try to re-install the modem driver in safe mode after the full system scan is over.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Firebreather. I've run both Microsoft Malicious Software and a full scan (not the quick scan) of all drives with McAfee. Both say the system is clean. But I do agree it sounds like a virus is still there. I may have messed up when I simply deleted the .exe files? There were three: bdv.exe, conhost.exe and csrss.exe. I ran a search on the Internet before deleting them and found they were malware since all were in my local directory instead of my system32 directory (I deleted them after a full McAfee scan hadn't detected them). Outside of the connectivity issue, deleting these files hasn't caused any other apparent problems. Could there be residuals? I'll try to re-install the modem driver in safe mode tonight and will let you know the result.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

As antivirus I personally use MSE along with MBAM and SAS..


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Malwarebytes Antimalware found two files on my I: drive. The report is below. Afterward, I attempted to load the DSL modem software from the CD provided with the modem. No luck. The message in the taskbar is "limited or no connectivity." The steps I took are:

1. I opened Network Connections and saw only the Local Area Network. 
2. I attempted to setup a broadband connection, but it doesn't display in Network Connections. Taskbar message still reads "limited or no connectivity."
3. Rebooted into normal mode and attempted to setup a broadband connection. Same result as #2.
4. Attempted to renew repair connection by right clicking network icon and selecting "Repair." After a couple of minutes, dialog box appeared that said it was unable to repair connection because of the following: Unable to reset IP address."
5. Attempted to again restore previous settings. This time, instead of the endless loop mentioned above, the computer would reboot as part of the Restore process. Then a dialog box would appear that read the computer was unable to restore to a previous setting.

I have noticed that, after I reset the winsock through the command window, that I at least can reset the IP address. But it lasts only during that session. The computer seems unable to remember settings after rebooting.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.1.1800
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: 7035

Windows 6.0.6000
Internet Explorer 7.0.6000.16386

8/22/2011 10:10:51 PM
mbam-log-2011-08-22 (22-10-00).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|D:\|I:\|)
Objects scanned: 508141
Time elapsed: 2 hour(s), 49 minute(s), 45 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 2

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
i:\backup - drive d\my downloads\3dfxdrivers.exe (PUP.Adware.Agent) -> No action taken.
i:\backup - drive d\my downloads\installer_ccleaner_english.exe (PUP.SmsPay.pns) -> No action taken.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Firebreather, I also have a .txt file listing my computer settings. Because of its length, I won't post it unless needed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Firebreather,

Please refer to the rules concerning HijackThis log analysis and malware removal.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*Log Analysis/Malware Removal* - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield







next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield








next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.

Please refrain from replying to security related matters until you have presented evidence to one of the moderators or admins here that proves you to be qualified to do so. If you are not yet qualified and interested in being trained, we will be glad to help you get enrolled at one of the free online training facilities. Just PM me or one of the other moderators that work Security and we'll point you in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go * here* to download *HijackThis*.

To the right of the green arrow under *HijackThis downloads* click on the *Executable *button and download the *HijackThis.exe* file to your desktop.
Double-click the * HijackThis.exe* file on your desktop to launch the program. If you get a security warning asking if you want to run this software because the publisher couldn't be verified click on Run to allow it.
Click on the *Scan* button. The scan will not take long and when it's finished the resulting log will open automatically in Notepad.
Click on the *Save log* button and save the log file to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the log in your post.
*Please do not fix anything with HijackThis unless you are instructed to do so. Most of what appears in the log will be harmless and/or necessary.*

If you can't connect to the Internet you can transfer it via a USB stick or CD.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Cookiegal. I will run HijackThis tonight when I am at my home computer and will let you know the result tomorrow. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That's fine. You're welcome.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally able to run HijackThis on the Windows XP side. For some reason, a dialog box about needing to associate a program with the .exe file appears whenever I attempt to start a program. Work-around is to use Browse from the Run menu and navigate to the .exe. Then I have to again select Browse and select the program from the list that appears.

My Windows Vista system ran HijackThis with no problem, but I received an error message about the program being denied access to the Hosts.txt file. The instructions were to rename it to 'hosts.txt' (with quotes), and then reboot.

I'm now receiving constant reminders that Vista has stopped a suspicious program from starting. Both Windows XP and Windows Vista HijackThis logs are listed below.

HijackThis Log (Windows XP):
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:17:01 PM, on 8/23/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.bigseekpro.com/acaladvd/{0B320A9F-5D4A-4AFD-AD4A-52C20945AC95}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:59939
O2 - BHO: EarthLink BHO Guard - {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000002} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: EarthLink ScamBlocker V3 - {15F4D456-5BAA-4076-8486-EECB38CD3E57} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\EScamBlk.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: EarthLink PopUp Blocker V2 - {512ACF1B-64D9-4928-B382-A80556F28DB4} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\ElnkPub.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110516231648.dll
O2 - BHO: Video Download Toolbar Helper - {83BD144C-5E53-4E12-8E99-5A7F1BBF3EA0} - C:\Program Files\Video Download Toolbar\v3.3.0.3\Video_Download_Toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Video Download Toolbar IE Browser Helper Object - {B29002A0-87A1-4DC4-AC55-5982034EB61E} - C:\PROGRA~1\VIDEOD~1\V330~1.3\RESOUR~1\VIDEOD~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Uninstall Legacy Earthlink Toolbar - {E713904C-DF05-4C79-BBAD-02DB923253BE} - C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\uninsttb.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Samsung PanelMgr] C:\windows\Samsung\PanelMgr\ssmmgr.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TI WLAN] C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MerlinReportAgent] "C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe" -appkey=att-nap -hidden -url=file:///C:/Program%20Files/ATT-HSI/ReportAgent.html
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Glary Memory Optimizer] "C:\Program Files\Glary Utilities\memdefrag.exe" /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: EarthLink Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\SearchUI.dll/search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube Download - C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubedownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: PDFill PDF Editor - {FB858B22-55E2-413f-87F5-30ADC5552151} - C:\Program Files\PlotSoft\PDFill\DownloadPDF.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {321FB770-1FBE-4BFE-BDC1-6F622D4FA499} - https://setup.bellsouth.net/wizlet/PWReset/static/controls/WebflowActiveXInstaller_4-2-1.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} (FixItClient Class) - https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1154825012062
O16 - DPF: {96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} (S3DisplayAct.UserControl1) - http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Check Point SSL Network Extender (cpextender) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Alex Feinman - C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: RGService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: TI Wlan Service (tiwlnsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Kevin/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.jpg

--
End of file - 14669 bytes

HijackThis Log (Windows Vista)
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:41:41 PM, on 8/23/2011
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16386)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
D:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
D:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
D:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
D:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
D:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
D:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe
G:\HijackThis.exe
D:\Windows\System32\mobsync.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] D:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MerlinReportAgent] "D:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe" -appkey=att-nap -hidden -url=file:///D:/Program%20Files/ATT-HSI/ReportAgent.html
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - D:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe

--
End of file - 2538 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The infection set a rogue proxy so we have to remove that.

In Internet Explorer go to *Tools *- *Internet Options* - *Connections Tab *- *Lan Settings* and uncheck "Use a proxy server for your LAN" and check "Automatically detect settings".

In Firefox go to *Tools *- *Options*... -> *Advanced Tab* -> *Network Tab* -> "*Settings*" under Connection and click on "*No proxy*".

Then save this file to your desktop then double-click it and allow it to run to fix the exe file associations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/reg/antivirus-vista-2010/FixExe.reg

Then please do the following:

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from one of the following locations:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/dds
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click the DDS.scr to run the tool.

When DDS has finished scanning, it will open two logs named as follows:

DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Save them both to your desktop. Copy and paste the contents of the DDS.txt and Attach.txt files in your reply please.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

I downloaded and ran FixExe.reg and DDS.scr on the Windows XP side of the infected computer. It helped with most .exe file associations. But I still am unable to run Internet Explorer. When I double click on the desktop icon, or attempt to start it through Run and iexplore.exe, nothing happens. Task Manager doesn't show it loading as a process or application.

However, in Network Connections Status, the TCP/IP settings are set to acquire an IP address and DHCP automatically. The proxy server box also is NOT selected. These settings are consistent through every reboot.

DDS.scr runs, but then freezes my computer before it generates a log file. I then must do a hard reboot. 

On the Windows Vista side, the results are the same. The Vista OS was reinstalled after the computer became infected as an attempt to obtain Internet access. That effort seemed to have failed since there is still no connectivity.

System Restore also fails, with the message that Windows is unable to restore to an earlier point. However, the endless loop of asking me to select a Restore Point is gone.

So, in summary, the computer
1. Can now start .exe files by double clicking on desktop icons

However, the computer 
1. Can't start Internet Explorer
2. Can't see the DSL modem on either the Windows XP or Windows Vista side
3. Can't renew the IP address, either by clicking the Repair button in the Network Connections dialog box or by typing ipconfig /renew from the command console
4. Can't generate a logfile from DDS.scr 

Not complaining. Definitely seeing progress! Just wanted to summarize the current state of the system.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, one more thing: I also am unable to create a new connection. I can go through the process, but then a new connection doesn't appear in the Network Connections dialog box. This also is consistent in both Windows XP and Windows Vista.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Cookiegal,
Looks like progress! On the Windows XP side, lLike DDS.scr before it, ComboFix.exe runs in a Command box, but is unable to generate a log file. I ran ComboFix.exe (renamed Puppy.exe per your request) for 24 hours. A log file was never generated. When I attempt to close the Command window, my system freezes (just like DDS.scr).

On the Windows Vista side, I am now able to connect to the Internet. This happened after running ComboFix.exe on the XP side (I haven't tried it on the Vista side since I can now connect). However, running DDS.scr on the Vista side also freezes my computer, just like XP. I am assuming that ComboFix.exe will have the same result. I will try it after this post (in case my computer freezes again) and will post the results in the next comment box.

Below is the HijackThis log for the Vista computer. I will run it on the XP side and post it in a separate comment box shortly.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:16:05 PM, on 8/28/2011
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16386)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
D:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
D:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
D:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
D:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
d:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
G:\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110828224324.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "D:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] D:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - D:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - D:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0143231314585908) (0143231314585908mcinstcleanup) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\014323~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
--
End of file - 4299 bytes


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

ComboFix.exe (Puppy.exe) caused my Windows Vista side to freeze. Below is the HijackThis log for the Windows XP side:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:17:37 AM, on 8/29/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TI WLAN] C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McENUI] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O16 - DPF: {588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} (FixItClient Class) - https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} (S3DisplayAct.UserControl1) - http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Check Point SSL Network Extender (cpextender) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Alex Feinman - C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PEVSystemStart - Unknown owner - C:\Puppy27826P\pev.3XE (file missing)
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: RGService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: TI Wlan Service (tiwlnsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
--
End of file - 6763 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try running ComboFix on both in safe mode.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Still unable to run ComboFix through to completion (can't generate a log file without locking the computer) in either Windows XP or Vista in Normal or any of the Safe modes. However, a new installation of McAfee on Vista detected and quarantined Uninstall.exe (Artemis!) from the system. Still no connectivity on the Windows XP side.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to the following link and run TDSSKiller:

http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

Allow it cure anything if prompted.

Please post the log back here.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the log fromTDSSkiller on the Windows Vista partition (will post the Windows XP log in a separate comment):

2011/08/30 22:28:36.0150 3364 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.5.17.0 Aug 22 2011 15:46:57
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 SystemInfo:
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 OS Version: 6.0.6000 ServicePack: 0.0
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 Product type: Workstation
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 ComputerName: DARMATI
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 UserName: Kevin
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 Windows directory: D:\Windows
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 System windows directory: D:\Windows
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 Processor architecture: Intel x86
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 Number of processors: 1
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 Page size: 0x1000
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 Boot type: Normal boot
2011/08/30 22:28:37.0182 3364 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:28:39.0369 3364 Initialize success
2011/08/30 22:28:45.0744 2524 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:28:45.0744 2524 Scan started
2011/08/30 22:28:45.0744 2524 Mode: Manual; 
2011/08/30 22:28:45.0744 2524 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:00.0900 2524 MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
2011/08/30 22:29:00.0932 2524 Boot (0x1200) (e0c1e6cc41a9793ef3db334122bf3cbe) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
2011/08/30 22:29:00.0947 2524 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:00.0947 2524 Scan finished
2011/08/30 22:29:00.0947 2524 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:01.0010 4056 Detected object count: 0
2011/08/30 22:29:01.0010 4056 Actual detected object count: 0
2011/08/30 22:29:10.0666 0328 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:10.0666 0328 Scan started
2011/08/30 22:29:10.0666 0328 Mode: Manual; 
2011/08/30 22:29:10.0666 0328 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0572 0328 MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0603 0328 Boot (0x1200) (e0c1e6cc41a9793ef3db334122bf3cbe) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0619 0328 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0619 0328 Scan finished
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0619 0328 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0682 3784 Detected object count: 0
2011/08/30 22:29:27.0682 3784 Actual detected object count: 0
2011/08/30 22:29:30.0697 3940 Deinitialize success


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the TDSSkiller log for the Windows XP partition:

2011/08/30 22:47:41.0156 0872 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.5.17.0 Aug 22 2011 15:46:57
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 SystemInfo:
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 3.0
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 Product type: Workstation
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 ComputerName: DARMATI
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 UserName: Kevin
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 System windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 Processor architecture: Intel x86
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 Number of processors: 1
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 Page size: 0x1000
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 Boot type: Normal boot
2011/08/30 22:47:41.0171 0872 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:47:43.0468 0872 Initialize success
2011/08/30 22:47:51.0156 0160 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:47:51.0156 0160 Scan started
2011/08/30 22:47:51.0156 0160 Mode: Manual; 
2011/08/30 22:47:51.0156 0160 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:47:53.0140 0160 ABVPN2K (e8770283a0cb3a0bfa3f9745ddb46547) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\abvpn2k.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:53.0359 0160 ACPI (8fd99680a539792a30e97944fdaecf17) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:53.0468 0160 ACPIEC (9859c0f6936e723e4892d7141b1327d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ACPIEC.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:53.0640 0160 aec (8bed39e3c35d6a489438b8141717a557) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:53.0765 0160 Afc (a7b8a3a79d35215d798a300df49ed23f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Afc.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:53.0953 0160 AFD (355556d9e580915118cd7ef736653a89) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:54.0609 0160 Arp1394 (b5b8a80875c1dededa8b02765642c32f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:54.0937 0160 AsyncMac (b153affac761e7f5fcfa822b9c4e97bc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:55.0046 0160 atapi (9f3a2f5aa6875c72bf062c712cfa2674) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:55.0343 0160 Atmarpc (9916c1225104ba14794209cfa8012159) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:55.0500 0160 audstub (d9f724aa26c010a217c97606b160ed68) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:55.0609 0160 avpnnic (84632bb018cdb66b366ead809bb0a426) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\avpnnic.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:55.0765 0160 Beep (da1f27d85e0d1525f6621372e7b685e9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:55.0843 0160 BENDER (fc6d0c2f327a5f716fdfdc24a305aceb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bender.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:56.0343 0160 cbidf2k (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:56.0468 0160 CCDECODE (0be5aef125be881c4f854c554f2b025c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:56.0687 0160 Cdaudio (c1b486a7658353d33a10cc15211a873b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:56.0781 0160 Cdfs (c885b02847f5d2fd45a24e219ed93b32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:56.0953 0160 Cdrom (1f4260cc5b42272d71f79e570a27a4fe) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:57.0046 0160 cfwids (7fd604cd7a7a0ff8975af61bdf64c577) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:57.0453 0160 cmuda (297cc8a257cbd3c46bbd675ec5e35cc2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cmuda.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0078 0160 Disk (044452051f3e02e7963599fc8f4f3e25) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0187 0160 dmboot (d992fe1274bde0f84ad826acae022a41) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0328 0160 dmio (7c824cf7bbde77d95c08005717a95f6f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0421 0160 dmload (e9317282a63ca4d188c0df5e09c6ac5f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0531 0160 DMusic (8a208dfcf89792a484e76c40e5f50b45) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0718 0160 drmkaud (8f5fcff8e8848afac920905fbd9d33c8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:58.0890 0160 Fastfat (38d332a6d56af32635675f132548343e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0015 0160 Fdc (92cdd60b6730b9f50f6a1a0c1f8cdc81) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0125 0160 FETNDIS (e9648254056bce81a85380c0c3647dc4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0218 0160 Fips (d45926117eb9fa946a6af572fbe1caa3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0312 0160 Flpydisk (9d27e7b80bfcdf1cdd9b555862d5e7f0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0421 0160 FltMgr (b2cf4b0786f8212cb92ed2b50c6db6b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0703 0160 Fs_Rec (3e1e2bd4f39b0e2b7dc4f4d2bcc2779a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0765 0160 Ftdisk (6ac26732762483366c3969c9e4d2259d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
2011/08/30 22:47:59.0890 0160 Gpc (0a02c63c8b144bd8c86b103dee7c86a2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:00.0093 0160 HidUsb (ccf82c5ec8a7326c3066de870c06daf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:00.0203 0160 hotcore3 (8e0968b308040261c53b216e3ce7559a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hotcore3.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:00.0421 0160 HTTP (f80a415ef82cd06ffaf0d971528ead38) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:00.0890 0160 i8042prt (4a0b06aa8943c1e332520f7440c0aa30) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0015 0160 Imapi (083a052659f5310dd8b6a6cb05edcf8e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0312 0160 intelppm (8c953733d8f36eb2133f5bb58808b66b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0390 0160 Ip6Fw (3bb22519a194418d5fec05d800a19ad0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0468 0160 IPFilter (d0b3dee109af605885c46a59bfc24cd2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\IPFilter.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0625 0160 IpFilterDriver (731f22ba402ee4b62748adaf6363c182) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0734 0160 IpInIp (b87ab476dcf76e72010632b5550955f5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0796 0160 IpNat (cc748ea12c6effde940ee98098bf96bb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:01.0890 0160 IPSec (23c74d75e36e7158768dd63d92789a91) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0000 0160 irda (aca5e7b54409f9cb5eed97ed0c81120e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irda.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0062 0160 IRENUM (c93c9ff7b04d772627a3646d89f7bf89) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0156 0160 irsir (0501f0b9ab08425f8c0eacbdcc04aa32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irsir.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0265 0160 isapnp (05a299ec56e52649b1cf2fc52d20f2d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0375 0160 Kbdclass (463c1ec80cd17420a542b7f36a36f128) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0453 0160 kbdhid (9ef487a186dea361aa06913a75b3fa99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0531 0160 kmixer (692bcf44383d056aed41b045a323d378) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:02.0625 0160 KSecDD (b467646c54cc746128904e1654c750c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:03.0140 0160 mfeapfk (113445fc6a858ef453cded5b0a0df665) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:03.0328 0160 mfeavfk (dbf6e1b388d5c070d438c61adb990c30) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:03.0578 0160 mfebopk (a528b15e330edb83ea649be318d841d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:03.0796 0160 mfefirek (c7da1b8003c89acedaa13768f7a1c622) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:04.0093 0160 mfehidk (5e9679bb2fc4fa38ec8ca906c47acd46) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:04.0328 0160 mfendisk (b1728195877b18ce63cf0cd00b2871eb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:04.0453 0160 mfendiskmp (b1728195877b18ce63cf0cd00b2871eb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:04.0531 0160 mferkdet (ce1711f7c3f72f6762abd241dcfd5ee1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:04.0703 0160 mfetdi2k (25e12c68b49a64ffc873603dfd578236) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:04.0953 0160 mnmdd (4ae068242760a1fb6e1a44bf4e16afa6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:05.0093 0160 Modem (dfcbad3cec1c5f964962ae10e0bcc8e1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:05.0187 0160 Mouclass (35c9e97194c8cfb8430125f8dbc34d04) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:05.0281 0160 mouhid (b1c303e17fb9d46e87a98e4ba6769685) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:05.0390 0160 MountMgr (a80b9a0bad1b73637dbcbba7df72d3fd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:05.0640 0160 MREMP50 (9bd4dcb5412921864a7aacdedfbd1923) C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:05.0937 0160 MREMPR5 (2bc9e43f55de8c30fc817ed56d0ee907) C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMPR5.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:06.0312 0160 MRENDIS5 (594b9d8194e3f4ecbf0325bd10bbeb05) C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRENDIS5.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:06.0437 0160 MRESP50 (07c02c892e8e1a72d6bf35004f0e9c5e) C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:06.0671 0160 MRxDAV (11d42bb6206f33fbb3ba0288d3ef81bd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:06.0796 0160 MRxSmb (0dc719e9b15e902346e87e9dcd5751fa) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0250 0160 Msfs (c941ea2454ba8350021d774daf0f1027) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0390 0160 MSKSSRV (d1575e71568f4d9e14ca56b7b0453bf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0484 0160 MSPCLOCK (325bb26842fc7ccc1fcce2c457317f3e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0562 0160 MSPQM (bad59648ba099da4a17680b39730cb3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0687 0160 mssmbios (af5f4f3f14a8ea2c26de30f7a1e17136) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0734 0160 MSTEE (e53736a9e30c45fa9e7b5eac55056d1d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:07.0875 0160 Mup (de6a75f5c270e756c5508d94b6cf68f5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0031 0160 NABTSFEC (5b50f1b2a2ed47d560577b221da734db) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0156 0160 NDIS (1df7f42665c94b825322fae71721130d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0265 0160 NdisIP (7ff1f1fd8609c149aa432f95a8163d97) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0328 0160 NdisTapi (1ab3d00c991ab086e69db84b6c0ed78f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0421 0160 Ndisuio (f927a4434c5028758a842943ef1a3849) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0531 0160 NdisWan (edc1531a49c80614b2cfda43ca8659ab) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0640 0160 NDProxy (9282bd12dfb069d3889eb3fcc1000a9b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0781 0160 NetBIOS (5d81cf9a2f1a3a756b66cf684911cdf0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:08.0906 0160 NetBT (74b2b2f5bea5e9a3dc021d685551bd3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0093 0160 NIC1394 (e9e47cfb2d461fa0fc75b7a74c6383ea) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0187 0160 nm (1e421a6bcf2203cc61b821ada9de878b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NMnt.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0265 0160 Npfs (3182d64ae053d6fb034f44b6def8034a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0359 0160 Ntfs (78a08dd6a8d65e697c18e1db01c5cdca) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0515 0160 NuidFltr (cf7e041663119e09d2e118521ada9300) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\NuidFltr.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0703 0160 Null (73c1e1f395918bc2c6dd67af7591a3ad) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0796 0160 NwlnkFlt (b305f3fad35083837ef46a0bbce2fc57) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:09.0906 0160 NwlnkFwd (c99b3415198d1aab7227f2c88fd664b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0015 0160 NwlnkIpx (8b8b1be2dba4025da6786c645f77f123) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0078 0160 NwlnkNb (56d34a67c05e94e16377c60609741ff8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0156 0160 NwlnkSpx (c0bb7d1615e1acbdc99757f6ceaf8cf0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0281 0160 ohci1394 (ca33832df41afb202ee7aeb05145922f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0437 0160 Parport (5575faf8f97ce5e713d108c2a58d7c7c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0531 0160 PartMgr (beb3ba25197665d82ec7065b724171c6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0640 0160 ParVdm (70e98b3fd8e963a6a46a2e6247e0bea1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0687 0160 PCI (a219903ccf74233761d92bef471a07b1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0859 0160 PCIIde (ccf5f451bb1a5a2a522a76e670000ff0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:10.0953 0160 Pcmcia (9e89ef60e9ee05e3f2eef2da7397f1c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Pcmcia.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:11.0062 0160 pcouffin (5b6c11de7e839c05248ced8825470fef) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:11.0968 0160 Point32 (3b6973d60bde757c53bb76842d31318e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:12.0187 0160 PptpMiniport (efeec01b1d3cf84f16ddd24d9d9d8f99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:12.0296 0160 PSched (09298ec810b07e5d582cb3a3f9255424) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:12.0406 0160 Ptilink (80d317bd1c3dbc5d4fe7b1678c60cadd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:12.0484 0160 ptserial (20ad6a2c2cf291d295c0ae5da1630366) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptserial.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:12.0687 0160 pwdrvio (297e2746df41528a0950f3af80cedb2d) C:\windows\system32\pwdrvio.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:12.0968 0160 pwdspio (bc7d54cdbe3bbfe52f09cb7b20c3d365) C:\windows\system32\pwdspio.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:13.0171 0160 PxHelp20 (40fedd328f98245ad201cf5f9f311724) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:13.0718 0160 RasAcd (fe0d99d6f31e4fad8159f690d68ded9c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:13.0859 0160 Rasirda (0207d26ddf796a193ccd9f83047bb5fc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasirda.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:13.0984 0160 Rasl2tp (11b4a627bc9614b885c4969bfa5ff8a6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0062 0160 RasPppoe (5bc962f2654137c9909c3d4603587dee) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0140 0160 Raspti (fdbb1d60066fcfbb7452fd8f9829b242) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0234 0160 Rdbss (7ad224ad1a1437fe28d89cf22b17780a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0312 0160 RDPCDD (4912d5b403614ce99c28420f75353332) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0468 0160 RDPWD (6728e45b66f93c08f11de2e316fc70dd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0593 0160 redbook (f828dd7e1419b6653894a8f97a0094c5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:14.0750 0160 ROOTMODEM (d8b0b4ade32574b2d9c5cc34dc0dbbe7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:15.0000 0160 SASDIFSV (39763504067962108505bff25f024345) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:15.0109 0160 SASKUTIL (77b9fc20084b48408ad3e87570eb4a85) C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:15.0500 0160 Secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:15.0656 0160 serenum (0f29512ccd6bead730039fb4bd2c85ce) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:15.0750 0160 Serial (cca207a8896d4c6a0c9ce29a4ae411a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:15.0984 0160 Sfloppy (8e6b8c671615d126fdc553d1e2de5562) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:16.0203 0160 SLIP (866d538ebe33709a5c9f5c62b73b7d14) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:16.0343 0160 SndTAudio (980381df2b8dee566e7d3e7182bdcbb8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTAudio.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:16.0515 0160 SndTDriverV32 (5aef86abf40ba275164cddc6238744ce) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTDriverV32.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:16.0812 0160 SndTVideo (eaf6f1da02f3c1b3cfe23513e1e4ab38) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SndTVideo.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:17.0437 0160 splitter (ab8b92451ecb048a4d1de7c3ffcb4a9f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:17.0578 0160 sr (76bb022c2fb6902fd5bdd4f78fc13a5d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:17.0718 0160 Srv (47ddfc2f003f7f9f0592c6874962a2e7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:18.0000 0160 sscdbus (d6870895fe46a464a19141440eb6cc1e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sscdbus.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:18.0218 0160 sscdmdfl (0fe167362e4689b716cdc8d93adedda8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sscdmdfl.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:18.0453 0160 sscdmdm (55a15707e32b6709242ad127e62ca55a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sscdmdm.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:18.0640 0160 sscdserd (9fa66e361a99f8920c7609bae6814a0e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sscdserd.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:19.0000 0160 streamip (77813007ba6265c4b6098187e6ed79d2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:19.0078 0160 swenum (3941d127aef12e93addf6fe6ee027e0f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:19.0171 0160 swmidi (8ce882bcc6cf8a62f2b2323d95cb3d01) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:19.0468 0160 SymEvent (c9b8f325b2a22cda1bda7b25181b1389) C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:19.0812 0160 sysaudio (8b83f3ed0f1688b4958f77cd6d2bf290) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:19.0937 0160 Tcpip (9aefa14bd6b182d61e3119fa5f436d3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0062 0160 TDPIPE (6471a66807f5e104e4885f5b67349397) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0125 0160 TDTCP (c56b6d0402371cf3700eb322ef3aaf61) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0171 0160 TermDD (88155247177638048422893737429d9e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0359 0160 TNET1130 (69e01cb0b78e371393521b86349b71c4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\TNET1130.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0531 0160 tunmp (8f861eda21c05857eb8197300a92501c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0640 0160 uagp35 (d85938f272d1bcf3db3a31fc0a048928) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0734 0160 Udfs (5787b80c2e3c5e2f56c2a233d91fa2c9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:20.0968 0160 Update (402ddc88356b1bac0ee3dd1580c76a31) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0140 0160 usbaudio (e919708db44ed8543a7c017953148330) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0250 0160 usbccgp (173f317ce0db8e21322e71b7e60a27e8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0328 0160 usbehci (65dcf09d0e37d4c6b11b5b0b76d470a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0421 0160 usbhub (1ab3cdde553b6e064d2e754efe20285c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0531 0160 usbprint (a717c8721046828520c9edf31288fc00) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0625 0160 USBSTOR (a32426d9b14a089eaa1d922e0c5801a9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0734 0160 usbuhci (26496f9dee2d787fc3e61ad54821ffe6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0796 0160 usb_rndisx (b6cc50279d6cd28e090a5d33244adc9a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usb8023x.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:21.0906 0160 VgaSave (0d3a8fafceacd8b7625cd549757a7df1) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:22.0000 0160 viagfx (06dcec4766b330d7e121f5ed2d7c8003) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vtmini.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:22.0218 0160 ViaIde (3b3efcda263b8ac14fdf9cbdd0791b2e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:22.0281 0160 Vmodem (2cd2e58bc1052f424ace9921d6f2e608) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:22.0750 0160 VNA (2f116dfd83dd98fb45e9acfa7a5e7dee) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vna.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:22.0953 0160 VolSnap (4c8fcb5cc53aab716d810740fe59d025) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:23.0062 0160 Vpctcom (874d91d0bed4b7852a38f84d42142375) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:23.0296 0160 Vvoice (566b85083c204c6cb4099f9b5906e7e4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:23.0484 0160 Wanarp (e20b95baedb550f32dd489265c1da1f6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:23.0578 0160 wanatw (0a716c08cb13c3a8f4f51e882dbf7416) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:23.0703 0160 Wdf01000 (fd47474bd21794508af449d9d91af6e6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:23.0953 0160 wdmaud (6768acf64b18196494413695f0c3a00f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:24.0265 0160 WS2IFSL (6abe6e225adb5a751622a9cc3bc19ce8) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:24.0359 0160 WsAudioDevice_383 (85ece26f326c2d07ba77a60343468272) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WsAudioDevice_383.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:24.0609 0160 WSTCODEC (c98b39829c2bbd34e454150633c62c78) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS
2011/08/30 22:48:24.0734 0160 WudfPf (f15feafffbb3644ccc80c5da584e6311) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:24.0843 0160 WudfRd (28b524262bce6de1f7ef9f510ba3985b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0109 0160 MBR (0x1B8) (5c616939100b85e558da92b899a0fc36) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0171 0160 Boot (0x1200) (e0c1e6cc41a9793ef3db334122bf3cbe) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0\Partition0
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0218 0160 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0218 0160 Scan finished
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0218 0160 ================================================================================
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0281 0936 Detected object count: 0
2011/08/30 22:48:25.0281 0936 Actual detected object count: 0
2011/08/30 22:48:29.0765 0804 Deinitialize success


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Cookiegal. The OTS.exe scan results are in the attached Notepad file. I also was successful in repairing my Windows XP winsock, which allows me to now connect to the Internet. However, there still are issues on my Windows XP partition involving the opening of .exe files and setting default programs to open (the check box to always open this file with this program is grayed out). 

The XP partition also doesn't recognize my DVD player, and neither Windows XP or Windows Vista recognizes my USB external hard drive.

However, the Windows Vista partition appears to otherwise work as expected, with no other apparent issues.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.

```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> ShellBrowser\\"{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{0B53EAC3-8D69-4B9E-9B19-A37C9A5676A7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{E52BE12D-A44A-4F51-9DC1-34F37A488CC7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> "McENUI" -> [C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide]
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List
YN -> "C:\Program Files\iCall\iCall.exe" -> [C:\Program Files\iCall\iCall.exe:*:Disabled:iCall]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  4 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  10 C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57
NY ->  lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57
NY ->  vtscheduletask.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\vtscheduletask.job
NY ->  ijwd.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ijwd.exe
NY ->  vcpq.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\vcpq.exe
NY ->  dsvs.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\dsvs.exe
NY ->  pcpb.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\pcpb.exe
NY ->  hwdf.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\hwdf.exe
NY ->  ehxn.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ehxn.exe
NY ->  ldtq.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\ldtq.exe
NY ->  haxo.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\haxo.exe
NY ->  4 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
NY ->  33 C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  33 C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  10 C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\*.tmp
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp
[Files - No Company Name]
NY ->  ijwd.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ijwd.exe
NY ->  vcpq.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\vcpq.exe
NY ->  lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57
NY ->  lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57
NY ->  dsvs.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\dsvs.exe
NY ->  pcpb.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\pcpb.exe
NY ->  4A02.0D2 -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\4A02.0D2
NY ->  hwdf.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\hwdf.exe
NY ->  ehxn.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ehxn.exe
NY ->  ldtq.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\ldtq.exe
NY ->  haxo.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\haxo.exe
NY ->  inst.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\inst.exe
NY ->  Nmefexaquvetidac.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\Nmefexaquvetidac.dat
NY ->  kcmdte.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\kcmdte.dat
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:8CE646EE
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 169 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:B946D9EE
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

OTS.exe ran as instructed. However, it didn't generate a log file. One reason may be that each time I boot into Windows XP, I must edit the Exefile registry by creating the command key under open, then entering "%1" %*. Otherwise, I receive a dialog box each time I attempt to start a program that says it is unable to start the program because a program isn't attached to the exe file. The "Always use this program to start this file type" also is grayed out.

The HijackThis log is below:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:28:31 AM, on 9/3/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.att.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: att.net Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TI WLAN] C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} (FixItClient Class) - https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} (S3DisplayAct.UserControl1) - http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Check Point SSL Network Extender (cpextender) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Alex Feinman - C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PEVSystemStart - Unknown owner - C:\Puppy27826P\pev.3XE (file missing)
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: RGService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: TI Wlan Service (tiwlnsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8350 bytes


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

I was referring to the Exefile entry in the registry. For some reason, I must edit the registry each time I boot into Windows XP because my previous edits aren't there. Almost like it is using a previous registry file each time?


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

There appear to be no problems with the .exe file extension associations in the Windows Vista partition. However, HijackThis generates a "For some reason, the system denied write access to the Hosts file." The HijackThis log file is at the end of this reply.

Below is the OTS.exe log file from the Windows Vista partition:

All Processes Killed
[Registry - Safe List]
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser\\{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{0B53EAC3-8D69-4B9E-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{0B53EAC3-8D69-4B9E-9B19-A37C9A5676A7}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{E52BE12D-A44A-4F51-9DC1-34F37A488CC7} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E52BE12D-A44A-4F51-9DC1-34F37A488CC7}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7} not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7}\ not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\McENUI not found.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List not found.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\tasks\vtscheduletask.job not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ijwd.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\vcpq.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\dsvs.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\pcpb.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\hwdf.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ehxn.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\ldtq.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\haxo.exe not found!
[Files - No Company Name]
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ijwd.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\vcpq.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\lvvd2lju371237kq43u66gj666dwqc3f3le5807hc57 not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\dsvs.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\pcpb.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\4A02.0D2 not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\hwdf.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ehxn.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\ldtq.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\haxo.exe not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\inst.exe not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\Nmefexaquvetidac.dat not found!
File C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\kcmdte.dat not found!
[Alternate Data Streams]
Unable to delete ADS C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:8CE646EE .
Unable to delete ADS C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:B946D9EE .
[Empty Temp Folders]

User: Administrator

User: All Users

User: Default
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: Kevin
->Temp folder emptied: 153540734 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 82507580 bytes
->Flash cache emptied: 6789 bytes

User: Public

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 10497949 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32969 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 0 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 235.00 mb

[EMPTYFLASH]

User: Administrator

User: All Users

User: Default

User: Default User

User: Kevin
->Flash cache emptied: 0 bytes

User: Public

Total Flash Files Cleaned = 0.00 mb

< End of fix log >
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.44.4 fix logfile created on 09032011_003800
Files\Folders moved on Reboot...
Registry entries deleted on Reboot...

The HijackThis logfile:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:03:32 AM, on 9/3/2011
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16982)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
D:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
D:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
D:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
D:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
D:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe
D:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10w_ActiveX.exe
D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110831190204.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: att.net Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)] "D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "D:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "D:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] D:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - d:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - D:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - D:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - D:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - D:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
--
End of file - 4893 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run OTS again and post the new log. I see it says a lot of "not founds" on the items I tried to remove and I want to see if they're still there.

For the OS having problems runnng EXEs, Save the following file to your desktop. Then double-click on it and allow it to merge into the registry.

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/reg/antivirus-vista-2010/FixExe.reg


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

FixExe doesn't seem to have an effect. Each reboot seems to reset the registry so the I must edit the Exefile line under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT by creating the command key under open, then entering "%1" %* to the default name.

The OTS scan for Windows XP is below:


```
OTS logfile created on: 9/3/2011 8:06:04 PM - Run 2
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.44.4     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
959.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 238.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 25.00% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 3.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 79.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 0 0D:\pagefile.sys 0 0 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 85.21 Gb Total Space | 23.15 Gb Free Space | 27.17% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 97.66 Gb Total Space | 65.70 Gb Free Space | 67.27% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive G: | 308.07 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: DARMATI
Current User Name: Kevin
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:28:57 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
firefox.exe -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe -> [2011/08/30 18:59:04 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
sascore.exe -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe -> [2011/07/18 20:02:03 | 000,123,264 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
mcagent.exe -> c:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe -> [2011/06/28 07:01:30 | 001,195,408 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mfefire.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,188,136 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcshield.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,171,168 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mfevtps.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,141,792 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcupdmgr.exe -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe -> [2011/04/05 11:50:44 | 001,159,888 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcsvhost.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcchsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -> [2010/01/15 08:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcsacore.exe -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,203,280 | ---- | M] ()
slimsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 20:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
psiservice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | M] ()
imapihelper.exe -> C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe -> [2006/01/05 01:06:02 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] (Alex Feinman)
tiwlnsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe -> [2004/10/25 12:35:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
mozjs.dll -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll -> [2011/08/30 18:59:04 | 001,846,232 | ---- | M] ()
npswf32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll -> [2011/06/18 21:10:25 | 006,271,136 | ---- | M] ()
ssp7ml3.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssp7ml3.dll -> [2009/08/10 03:07:46 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] ()
saset.dll -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\saset.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:06 | 000,310,800 | ---- | M] ()
sacore.dll -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\sacore.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:04 | 000,652,304 | ---- | M] ()
mcfrmwk.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\mcfrmwk.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:02 | 000,071,696 | ---- | M] ()
cntscan.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\cntscan.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:00 | 000,207,376 | ---- | M] ()
apengine.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\apengine.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:26:58 | 000,117,264 | ---- | M] ()
saupkeep.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\saupkeep.dll -> [2009/01/23 11:46:22 | 000,351,248 | ---- | M] ()
sahook.dll -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\sahook.dll -> [2009/01/23 11:46:18 | 000,013,840 | ---- | M] ()
mcsacore.exe -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,203,280 | ---- | M] ()
mcsacoreps.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACorePS.dll -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,056,336 | ---- | M] ()
psiservice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | M] ()
pdfredirectmonnt.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PDFreDirectMonNT.dll -> [2005/12/02 01:14:55 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] ()
tiwlnsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe -> [2004/10/25 12:35:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(PEVSystemStart) PEVSystemStart [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(!SASCORE) SAS Core Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE -> [2011/07/18 20:02:03 | 000,123,264 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
(MatSvc) Microsoft Automated Troubleshooting Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Fix it Center\Matsvc.exe -> [2011/06/13 22:09:22 | 000,267,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(mfefire) McAfee Firewall Core Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,188,136 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McShield) McShield [Unknown | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,171,168 | ---- | M] ()
(mfevtp) McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service [Unknown | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,141,792 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McODS) McAfee Scanner [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe -> [2010/10/07 21:34:28 | 000,364,216 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McProxy) McAfee Proxy Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McNASvc) McAfee Network Agent [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McNaiAnn) McAfee VirusScan Announcer [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mcmscsvc) McAfee Services [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McMPFSvc) McAfee Personal Firewall Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(FLEXnet Licensing Service) FLEXnet Licensing Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe -> [2010/01/23 17:33:29 | 000,655,624 | ---- | M] (Acresso Software Inc.)
(McComponentHostService) McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -> [2010/01/15 08:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(RGService) RGService [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe -> [2009/09/28 16:13:04 | 000,335,872 | ---- | M] ()
(McAfee SiteAdvisor Service) McAfee SiteAdvisor Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,203,280 | ---- | M] ()
(YahooAUService) Yahoo! Updater [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -> [2008/11/09 16:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
(cpextender) Check Point SSL Network Extender [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
(p2pgasvc) Peer Networking Group Authentication [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgasvc.dll -> [2008/04/13 20:12:02 | 000,105,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(ProtexisLicensing) ProtexisLicensing [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | M] ()
(ccSetMgr) Symantec Settings Manager [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe -> [2006/04/13 13:21:10 | 000,181,920 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(ccPwdSvc) Symantec Password Validation [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe -> [2006/04/13 13:21:06 | 000,079,520 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(ccEvtMgr) Symantec Event Manager [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe -> [2006/04/13 13:20:56 | 000,198,304 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(Imapi Helper) Imapi Helper [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe -> [2006/01/05 01:06:02 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] (Alex Feinman)
(tiwlnsvc) TI Wlan Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe -> [2004/10/25 12:35:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(SASDIFSV) SASDIFSV [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -> [2011/07/22 12:27:02 | 000,012,880 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
(SASKUTIL) SASKUTIL [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -> [2011/07/12 17:55:22 | 000,067,664 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
(mfehidk) McAfee Inc. mfehidk [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,387,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfefirek) McAfee Inc. mfefirek [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,314,088 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfeavfk) McAfee Inc. mfeavfk [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,153,280 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfeapfk) McAfee Inc. mfeapfk [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,095,824 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfendiskmp) mfendiskmp [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,088,736 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfendisk) McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,088,736 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mferkdet) McAfee Inc. mferkdet [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,084,488 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfetdi2k) McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,084,200 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(cfwids) McAfee Inc. cfwids [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,056,064 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfebopk) McAfee Inc. mfebopk [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,052,320 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(MRESP50) MRESP50 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MRESP50.sys -> [2010/05/26 22:21:22 | 000,020,096 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
(MREMP50) MREMP50 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MREMP50.sys -> [2010/05/26 22:20:34 | 000,021,248 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
(SndTVideo) SndTVideo [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTVideo.sys -> [2010/04/28 08:38:58 | 000,005,688 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider)
(SndTAudio) SndTAudio [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTAudio.sys -> [2010/04/28 08:38:54 | 000,023,096 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider)
(pwdrvio) pwdrvio [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwdrvio.sys -> [2010/04/09 13:16:50 | 000,016,472 | ---- | M] ()
(pwdspio) pwdspio [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwdspio.sys -> [2010/04/09 13:16:46 | 000,011,104 | ---- | M] ()
(hotcore3) hc3ServiceName [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hotcore3.sys -> [2009/08/04 18:56:26 | 000,040,560 | ---- | M] (Paragon Software Group)
(WsAudioDevice_383) WsAudioDevice_383 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WsAudioDevice_383.sys -> [2008/12/01 16:53:46 | 000,016,640 | ---- | M] (Wondershare)
(VNA) Check Point Virtual Network Adapter [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vna.sys -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,120,976 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
(NwlnkIpx) NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -> [2008/04/13 14:56:06 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(nm) Network Monitor Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nmnt.sys -> [2008/04/13 14:53:09 | 000,040,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(sscdserd) SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdserd.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:59:10 | 000,086,824 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(sscdmdm) SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Drivers [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:58:20 | 000,106,792 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(sscdmdfl) SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Filter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:57:24 | 000,011,944 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(sscdbus) SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdbus.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:54:24 | 000,080,552 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(SndTDriverV32) SndTDriverV32 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTDriverV32.sys -> [2006/12/13 19:02:22 | 000,513,152 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) 2000/XP)
(BENDER) Pinnacle DV/AV Capture [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bender.sys -> [2006/11/21 13:34:24 | 000,203,264 | ---- | M] (Pinnacle Systems)
(SymEvent) SymEvent [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS -> [2006/09/15 22:52:12 | 000,124,016 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(Afc) PPdus ASPI Shell [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -> [2005/02/23 15:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.)
(TNET1130) 802.11 WLAN [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TNET1130.sys -> [2004/12/01 18:35:16 | 000,438,912 | ---- | M] (Texas Instruments)
(MRENDIS5) MRENDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MRENDIS5.sys -> [2004/11/22 20:36:39 | 000,018,003 | ---- | M] (Motive, Inc.)
(MREMPR5) MREMPR5 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MREMPR5.sys -> [2004/11/22 20:36:34 | 000,019,345 | ---- | M] (Motive, Inc.)
(NwlnkNb) NWLink NetBIOS [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(NwlnkSpx) NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(ABVPN2K) Net Firewall Miniport Interface [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\abvpn2k.sys -> [2003/05/21 14:13:00 | 000,156,160 | ---- | M] (AT&T)
(avpnnic) AGN Virtual Network Adapter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avpnnic.sys -> [2003/04/04 13:48:06 | 000,013,952 | ---- | M] (AT&T)
(wanatw) WAN Miniport (ATW) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wanatw4.sys -> [2003/01/10 17:13:04 | 000,033,588 | R--- | M] (America Online, Inc.)
(Vpctcom) W2K Vpctcom [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys -> [2002/03/06 16:53:44 | 000,602,757 | ---- | M] (PCTEL,  INC.)
(Vmodem) W2K Vmodem [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys -> [2002/02/26 16:15:46 | 000,690,734 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.)
(ptserial) W2K Pctel Serial Device Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptserial.sys -> [2002/02/20 18:12:24 | 000,120,945 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.)
(Vvoice) W2K Vvoice [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys -> [2002/02/20 18:11:48 | 000,066,111 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.)
(IPFilter) Microsoft IntelliPoint Features driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ipfilter.sys -> [2001/08/23 03:33:10 | 000,010,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(irsir) Microsoft Serial Infrared Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\irsir.sys -> [2001/08/17 09:51:32 | 000,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Search\\"SearchAssistant" -> http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Search Page" ->  -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.att.net -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: SearchURL\\"" ->  -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.search.update -> false ->
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://www.google.com/" ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.8.6 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.0 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.20 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45}:2.8 ->
< FireFox Settings [User.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\user.js -> 
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45} -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SITEADVISOR] -> [2011/09/03 00:12:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 6.0.1\extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 6.0.1\extensions\\Components -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\COMPONENTS] -> [2011/09/03 19:39:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 6.0.1\extensions\\Plugins -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\PLUGINS] -> [2011/07/09 16:36:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2008/08/26 21:01:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions -> [2011/07/01 23:06:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Yahoo! Toolbar   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1} -> [2009/05/12 20:08:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"Free YouTube Download (Free Studio) Menu"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C} -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/02/01 21:01:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pxoser89.Darmati\extensions -> [2011/08/07 00:08:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"Free YouTube Download (Free Studio) Menu"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pxoser89.Darmati\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C} -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pxoser89.Darmati\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/08/07 00:08:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} -> [2010/06/08 20:42:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"Free YouTube Download (Free Studio) Menu"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C} -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
DownloadHelper   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d} -> [2011/04/02 21:01:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
DownloadHelper   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}(2) -> [2010/04/22 18:21:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/01/30 23:05:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/04/02 21:00:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox SearchPlugins [User Folders] > -> 
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions -> [2011/09/02 19:42:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/04/30 21:23:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Quick Starter -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE6\LIB\DEPLOY\JQS\FF -> [2010/04/30 21:22:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2011/08/31 21:16:51 | 000,000,736 | ---- | M] - 19 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 001,205,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
{7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110903193948.dll [scriptproxy] -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,075,848 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
{FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll [SingleInstance Class] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 000,158,520 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [att.net Toolbar] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 001,205,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll [Adobe PDF] -> [2010/09/22 18:09:18 | 000,349,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll [EarthLink Toolbar] -> [2009/10/10 11:21:06 | 001,033,536 | ---- | M] (EarthLink, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0" -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe [C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe] -> [2010/09/22 18:11:26 | 000,640,440 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Inc.)
"ATT-SST_McciTrayApp" -> C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe ["C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"] -> [2010/07/27 06:15:50 | 001,573,888 | ---- | M] (Alcatel-Lucent)
"KernelFaultCheck" ->  [%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k] -> File not found
"LanguageShortcut" -> C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe ["C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"] -> [2007/01/08 23:17:42 | 000,052,256 | ---- | M] ()
"mcui_exe" -> C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe ["C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey] -> [2011/06/28 07:01:30 | 001,195,408 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
"TI WLAN" -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe [C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe] -> [2005/03/14 11:01:36 | 001,150,976 | ---- | M] ()
"VTTimer" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTTimer.exe [VTTimer.exe] -> [2006/09/21 17:36:18 | 000,053,248 | R--- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.)
"VTTrayp" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTTrayp.exe [VTtrayp.exe] -> [2006/12/15 15:04:28 | 000,176,128 | R--- | M] (S3 Graphics Co., Ltd.)
< Run [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"SpybotSD TeaTimer" -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe [C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe] -> [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
"SUPERAntiSpyware" -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe [C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe] -> [2011/07/28 21:09:07 | 004,599,680 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Kevin Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Infodelivery\Restrictions
\Infodelivery\Restrictions\\"NoSplash" ->  [0] -> File not found
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"_NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [255] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 4589 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 77 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 4614 domain(s) found. -> 
$talisma_url$ .[https] -> Trusted sites -> 
www_google.com [http] -> Local intranet -> 
internet .[about] -> Trusted sites -> 
ttlc_intuit.com [https] -> Trusted sites -> 
mcafee.com .[http] -> Trusted sites -> 
mcafee.com .[https] -> Trusted sites -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 77 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{05CA9FB0-3E3E-4B36-BF41-0E3A5CAA8CD8} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/4/9/e494c802-dd90-4c6b-a074-469358f075a6/OGAControl.cab [Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] -> 
{0DB074F0-617E-4EE9-912C-2965CF2AA5A4} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/0/7/707a44ad-52ad-49af-b7ef-e21b6b0656e4/VirtualEarth3D.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} [HKLM] -> https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB [FixItClient Class] -> 
{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20] -> 
{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} [HKLM] -> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/ultrashim.cab [Reg Error: Value error.] -> 
{96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} [HKLM] -> http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab [S3DisplayAct.UserControl1] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{8AE97C7F-DC4B-4B59-98B5-59163CA90455}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254   (VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter) -> 
IE Styles -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles
"MaxScriptStatements" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 20:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/13 20:12:38 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ -> 
!SASWinLogon -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL -> [2011/05/04 13:54:14 | 000,551,296 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks -> 
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\MsnlNamespaceMgr.dll [] -> [2009/05/24 22:41:34 | 000,304,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL [] -> [2011/07/18 20:02:18 | 000,113,024 | ---- | M] (SuperAdBlocker.com)
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe" -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe [C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe:*:Enabled:SSL Network Extender Service] -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe:*:Enabled:Rosetta Stone Version 3 Application] -> [2010/01/13 00:09:06 | 007,573,547 | ---- | M] (Multidmedia Limited                 )
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe:*:Enabled:Rosetta Stone Ltd Services] -> [2009/09/24 15:23:52 | 000,547,096 | ---- | M] (Rosetta Stone Ltd.  )
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\Nero Web\SetupXu.exe" ->  [C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\Nero Web\SetupXu.exe:*:Enabled:Nero ProductSetup] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe" -> C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe [C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe:*:Enabled:motivebrowser.exe] -> [2010/05/26 22:21:18 | 001,051,136 | ---- | M] (Alcatel-Lucent)
"C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" -> C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe [C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe:*:Enabled:BitTorrent] -> [2010/08/31 18:20:08 | 000,689,016 | ---- | M] (BitTorrent, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe" -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe [C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe:*:Enabled:SSL Network Extender Service] -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Nero Web\SetupX.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Nero Web\SetupX.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Nero Web\SetupX.exe:*:Enabled:Nero ProductSetup] -> [2008/05/28 09:26:58 | 001,856,808 | ---- | M] (Nero AG)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe:*:Enabled:WebKit] -> [2011/06/24 22:56:24 | 000,014,184 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe:*:Enabled:McAfee Shared Service Host] -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\MNA\McNASvc.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\MNA\McNASvc.exe:*:Enabled:McAfee Network Agent] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\geplugin.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\geplugin.exe [C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\geplugin.exe:*:Enabled:Google Earth] -> [2011/05/17 05:40:44 | 000,072,704 | ---- | M] (Google)
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE" ->  [C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE:*:Enabled:OUTLOOK] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe [C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe:*:Enabled:Firefox] -> [2011/08/30 18:59:04 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe [C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe:*:Disabled:Outlook Express] -> [2008/04/13 20:12:28 | 000,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe:*:Disabled:Rosetta Stone Version 3 Application] -> [2010/01/13 00:09:06 | 007,573,547 | ---- | M] (Multidmedia Limited                 )
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe:*:Disabled:Rosetta Stone Ltd Services] -> [2009/09/24 15:23:52 | 000,547,096 | ---- | M] (Rosetta Stone Ltd.  )
"C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe [C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe:*:Disabled:Wireless LAN Utility] -> [2005/03/14 11:01:36 | 001,150,976 | ---- | M] ()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft Management Console] -> [2008/04/13 20:12:25 | 001,414,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe" ->  [C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe:*:Disabled:PnkBstrA] -> File not found
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe" ->  [C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe:*:Disabled:PnkBstrB] -> File not found
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2006/07/12 22:49:16 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] ()
D:\autoexec.bat [REM Dummy file for NTVDM | ] -> D:\autoexec.bat [ NTFS ] -> [2006/09/18 17:43:36 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\\"" ->  [AutoRun] -> File not found
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\\"" ->  [Auto&Play] -> File not found
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command\\"" ->  [J:\LaunchU3.exe -a] -> File not found
\{c6013ff2-0402-11e0-b568-540c2a81fd17}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{c6013ff2-0402-11e0-b568-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command
\{c6013ff2-0402-11e0-b568-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command\\"" ->  [F:\autorun.exe] -> File not found
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = comfile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 0 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 WinRAR -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\WinRAR -> [2025/10/04 21:46:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 McAfee -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\McAfee -> [2011/09/03 13:23:09 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 _OTS -> C:\_OTS -> [2011/09/03 00:08:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 QuickTime -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\QuickTime -> [2011/09/02 18:50:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 QuickTime -> C:\Program Files\QuickTime -> [2011/09/02 18:48:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2011/09/02 18:48:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ie8 -> C:\WINDOWS\ie8 -> [2011/09/01 23:29:01 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C]
 att.net -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\att.net -> [2011/09/01 23:08:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 att.net -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\att.net -> [2011/09/01 23:08:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATTYToolbar -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\ATTYToolbar -> [2011/09/01 23:07:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATTYToolbar -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ATTYToolbar -> [2011/09/01 23:07:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Yahoo! Companion -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion -> [2011/09/01 23:07:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 22:06:38 | 000,645,632 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 XP TCPIP Repair -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\XP TCPIP Repair -> [2011/08/31 21:15:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 XP TCPIP Repair -> C:\Program Files\XP TCPIP Repair -> [2011/08/31 21:15:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Puppy28962P -> C:\Puppy28962P -> [2011/08/29 21:52:20 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Puppy1084P -> C:\Puppy1084P -> [2011/08/27 23:57:26 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Puppy.exe -> [2011/08/27 22:23:36 | 004,187,178 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 Puppy10343P -> C:\Puppy10343P -> [2011/08/27 22:05:24 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 NIRCMD.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:24 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 SWREG.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:21 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 ERDNT -> C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT -> [2011/08/27 21:58:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Puppy -> C:\Puppy -> [2011/08/27 21:58:56 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Qoobox -> C:\Qoobox -> [2011/08/27 21:58:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Spybot - Search & Destroy -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Spybot - Search & Destroy -> [2011/08/26 23:40:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 dds.scr -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\dds.scr -> [2011/08/25 22:23:45 | 000,607,260 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 HiJackThis -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis -> [2011/08/23 20:23:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Trend Micro -> C:\Program Files\Trend Micro -> [2011/08/23 20:23:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> [2011/08/22 23:25:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 !SASCORE -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\!SASCORE -> [2011/08/22 23:24:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware -> [2011/08/22 23:24:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> [2011/08/22 23:24:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware -> [2011/08/22 23:24:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Recent -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Recent -> [2011/08/18 22:05:51 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C]
 110812 Malicious -> C:\110812 Malicious -> [2011/08/13 21:49:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 MpEngineStore -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\MpEngineStore -> [2011/08/13 01:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 rdpwd.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpwd.sys -> [2011/08/12 21:55:31 | 000,139,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ndistapi.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys -> [2011/08/12 21:53:16 | 000,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pcouffin.sys -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\pcouffin.sys -> [2011/03/22 19:57:01 | 000,047,360 | ---- | C] (VSO Software)
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2011/09/03 20:10:01 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] ()
 DataUpload.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DataUpload.job -> [2011/09/03 19:28:01 | 000,000,580 | -H-- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2011/09/03 18:10:01 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] ()
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2011/09/03 13:24:17 | 000,012,598 | ---- | M] ()
 McAfee Security Center.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk -> [2011/09/03 13:23:09 | 000,001,595 | ---- | M] ()
 GlaryInitialize.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GlaryInitialize.job -> [2011/09/03 13:22:19 | 000,000,312 | ---- | M] ()
 ConfigExec.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ConfigExec.job -> [2011/09/03 13:22:11 | 000,000,616 | -H-- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2011/09/03 13:21:52 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 HiJackThis.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk -> [2011/09/03 00:22:19 | 000,002,447 | ---- | M] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2011/09/02 20:12:34 | 000,001,355 | ---- | M] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,742 | ---- | M] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,724 | ---- | M] ()
 QuickTime Player.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk -> [2011/09/02 18:50:47 | 000,001,604 | ---- | M] ()
 AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> [2011/09/02 17:22:03 | 000,000,284 | ---- | M] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2011/09/01 23:40:55 | 000,521,460 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2011/09/01 23:40:55 | 000,094,318 | ---- | M] ()
 AT&T Internet.url -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Internet.url -> [2011/09/01 23:08:31 | 000,000,155 | ---- | M] ()
 AT&T Webmail.url -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Webmail.url -> [2011/09/01 23:08:27 | 000,000,157 | ---- | M] ()
 Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> [2011/09/01 21:12:00 | 000,000,472 | ---- | M] ()
 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> [2011/08/31 22:36:33 | 000,404,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2011/08/31 21:16:51 | 000,000,736 | ---- | M] ()
 XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> [2011/08/31 21:15:49 | 000,000,670 | ---- | M] ()
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:28:57 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 Puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Puppy.exe -> [2011/08/27 17:21:28 | 004,187,178 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 hosts.bak -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts.bak -> [2011/08/26 23:52:33 | 000,249,881 | R--- | M] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,951 | ---- | M] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,933 | ---- | M] ()
 dds.scr -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\dds.scr -> [2011/08/25 21:07:48 | 000,607,260 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 FixExe.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\FixExe.reg -> [2011/08/25 21:07:12 | 000,000,335 | ---- | M] ()
 SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> [2011/08/22 23:24:45 | 000,001,678 | ---- | M] ()
 BOOTSECT.BAK -> C:\BOOTSECT.BAK -> [2011/08/22 01:12:42 | 000,008,192 | R-S- | M] ()
 Boot.BAK -> C:\Boot.BAK -> [2011/08/22 01:12:42 | 000,000,330 | -H-- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2011/08/22 00:19:33 | 000,000,330 | RHS- | M] ()
 diagwrn.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\diagwrn.xml -> [2011/08/21 21:00:07 | 000,001,887 | ---- | M] ()
 diagerr.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\diagerr.xml -> [2011/08/21 21:00:07 | 000,001,887 | ---- | M] ()
 {84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 {5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 SeaTools for Windows.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SeaTools for Windows.lnk -> [2011/08/14 22:26:00 | 000,002,329 | ---- | M] ()
 Glary Utilities.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Glary Utilities.lnk -> [2011/08/13 18:47:25 | 000,000,741 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,742 | ---- | C] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,724 | ---- | C] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:02 | 000,000,730 | ---- | C] ()
 QuickTime Player.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk -> [2011/09/02 18:50:46 | 000,001,604 | ---- | C] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2011/09/01 23:15:58 | 000,001,355 | ---- | C] ()
 XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> [2011/08/31 21:15:49 | 000,000,670 | ---- | C] ()
 McAfee Security Center.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk -> [2011/08/31 21:08:39 | 000,001,595 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:24 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:21 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,951 | ---- | C] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,933 | ---- | C] ()
 FixExe.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\FixExe.reg -> [2011/08/25 22:23:45 | 000,000,335 | ---- | C] ()
 HiJackThis.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk -> [2011/08/23 20:23:48 | 000,002,447 | ---- | C] ()
 SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> [2011/08/22 23:24:45 | 000,001,678 | ---- | C] ()
 {5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:15 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 {84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:14 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 Internet Explorer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk -> [2011/08/13 17:56:16 | 000,000,803 | ---- | C] ()
 COOLSYS.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\COOLSYS.INI -> [2011/03/30 22:43:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 coolcust.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\coolcust.ini -> [2011/03/30 22:42:53 | 000,010,705 | ---- | C] ()
 COOL.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\COOL.INI -> [2011/03/30 22:40:55 | 000,029,778 | ---- | C] ()
 pcouffin.cat -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\pcouffin.cat -> [2011/03/22 19:57:01 | 000,007,887 | ---- | C] ()
 pcouffin.inf -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\pcouffin.inf -> [2011/03/22 19:57:01 | 000,001,144 | ---- | C] ()
 FontCache3.0.0.0.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat -> [2011/03/05 12:24:55 | 000,802,312 | ---- | C] ()
 PnkBstrK.sys -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys -> [2011/03/05 12:13:30 | 000,138,056 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d8caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8caps.dat -> [2011/02/11 14:50:19 | 000,000,552 | ---- | C] ()
 $_hpcst$.hpc -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\$_hpcst$.hpc -> [2011/02/05 22:05:57 | 000,002,528 | ---- | C] ()
 UNWISE.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\UNWISE.EXE -> [2010/12/15 00:40:12 | 000,129,024 | ---- | C] ()
 CoolTips.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\CoolTips.INI -> [2010/12/15 00:38:18 | 000,000,056 | ---- | C] ()
 iPlayer.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\iPlayer.INI -> [2010/12/09 21:53:15 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 $_hpcst$.hpc -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\$_hpcst$.hpc -> [2010/08/31 15:00:27 | 000,002,528 | ---- | C] ()
 MPUI.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\MPUI.ini -> [2010/08/27 22:57:16 | 000,000,098 | ---- | C] ()
 ssndii.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\ssndii.exe -> [2010/08/16 21:39:58 | 000,482,408 | ---- | C] ()
 ssp7ml3.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssp7ml3.dll -> [2010/08/16 21:39:05 | 000,026,624 | ---- | C] ()
 IS_ContextMenu.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IS_ContextMenu.dll -> [2010/08/12 10:08:00 | 000,153,600 | ---- | C] ()
 mix-fx.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\mix-fx.ini -> [2010/07/10 23:33:05 | 000,000,051 | ---- | C] ()
 pwNative.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pwNative.exe -> [2010/07/10 14:47:39 | 000,535,624 | ---- | C] ()
 pwdrvio.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pwdrvio.sys -> [2010/07/10 14:47:29 | 000,016,472 | ---- | C] ()
 pwdspio.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pwdspio.sys -> [2010/07/10 14:47:28 | 000,011,104 | ---- | C] ()
 temp995.bat -> C:\Program Files\temp995.bat -> [2010/06/12 21:17:12 | 000,000,336 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat -> [2009/10/03 19:39:28 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] ()
 gpupdate.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.bin -> [2009/10/01 21:40:48 | 000,000,083 | ---- | C] ()
 AviSplitter.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\AviSplitter.INI -> [2009/09/07 17:49:07 | 000,000,038 | ---- | C] ()
 KGyGaAvL.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys -> [2009/08/17 22:41:56 | 000,001,056 | -HS- | C] ()
 fidbox2.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fidbox2.dat -> [2009/05/12 21:20:12 | 001,713,952 | -HS- | C] ()
 fidbox.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fidbox.dat -> [2009/05/12 21:20:12 | 000,129,056 | -HS- | C] ()
 GREUninstall.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\GREUninstall.exe -> [2009/01/28 23:42:38 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] ()
 9BB7847C9F.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\9BB7847C9F.dll -> [2008/07/20 23:52:40 | 000,000,008 | RHS- | C] ()
 structuredqueryschematrivial.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\structuredqueryschematrivial.bin -> [2008/05/26 21:59:42 | 000,018,904 | ---- | C] ()
 structuredqueryschema.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\structuredqueryschema.bin -> [2008/05/26 21:59:40 | 000,106,605 | ---- | C] ()
 webica.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\webica.ini -> [2008/05/18 22:37:49 | 000,000,102 | ---- | C] ()
 QTSBandwidthCache -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache -> [2008/05/17 18:05:18 | 000,001,359 | ---- | C] ()
 OGACheckControl.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\OGACheckControl.DLL -> [2008/02/04 18:23:10 | 000,693,792 | ---- | C] ()
 mozver.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat -> [2007/11/26 23:59:46 | 000,011,705 | ---- | C] ()
 idxcntrs.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\idxcntrs.ini -> [2007/09/27 10:51:02 | 000,020,698 | ---- | C] ()
 gsrvctr.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gsrvctr.ini -> [2007/09/27 10:48:48 | 000,030,628 | ---- | C] ()
 gthrctr.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gthrctr.ini -> [2007/09/27 10:48:28 | 000,031,698 | ---- | C] ()
 _MSRSTRT.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\_MSRSTRT.EXE -> [2007/08/01 18:37:04 | 000,002,560 | ---- | C] ()
 fusioncache.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat -> [2007/07/20 21:20:30 | 000,000,128 | ---- | C] ()
 AuthMgr.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\AuthMgr.INI -> [2007/06/28 22:36:19 | 000,000,034 | ---- | C] ()
 NeroDigital.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\NeroDigital.ini -> [2007/04/29 00:53:57 | 000,000,069 | ---- | C] ()
 addr_file.html -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\addr_file.html -> [2007/04/29 00:33:38 | 000,000,305 | ---- | C] ()
 pdf995.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\pdf995.ini -> [2007/04/10 22:00:13 | 000,000,028 | ---- | C] ()
 wpd99.drv -> C:\WINDOWS\wpd99.drv -> [2007/04/05 20:26:22 | 000,000,142 | ---- | C] ()
 pdf995mon.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdf995mon.dll -> [2007/04/05 20:26:05 | 000,051,716 | ---- | C] ()
 agnslang.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\agnslang.ini -> [2007/04/05 20:07:03 | 000,010,009 | ---- | C] ()
 PSIService.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2006/10/08 20:58:47 | 000,134,144 | ---- | C] ()
 winamp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\winamp.ini -> [2006/10/07 22:36:23 | 000,000,024 | ---- | C] ()
 atid.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\atid.ini -> [2006/10/01 20:54:55 | 000,000,029 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBC.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI -> [2006/08/01 21:16:55 | 000,000,376 | ---- | C] ()
 cmirmdrv.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmirmdrv.exe -> [2006/07/25 22:37:59 | 000,233,472 | ---- | C] ()
 cmirmdrv.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmirmdrv.dll -> [2006/07/25 22:37:59 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] ()
 CMISETUP.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\CMISETUP.INI -> [2006/07/25 22:37:48 | 000,000,092 | ---- | C] ()
 CMCDPLAY.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\CMCDPLAY.INI -> [2006/07/25 22:37:47 | 000,000,026 | ---- | C] ()
 Wininit.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Wininit.ini -> [2006/07/25 22:37:45 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 CMIUninstall.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\CMIUninstall.exe -> [2006/07/25 22:37:37 | 000,266,240 | ---- | C] ()
 CmiRmRedundDir.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\CmiRmRedundDir.exe -> [2006/07/25 22:37:37 | 000,225,280 | ---- | C] ()
 CMIRmDriver.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\CMIRmDriver.dll -> [2006/07/25 22:37:36 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] ()
 Ascd_tmp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Ascd_tmp.ini -> [2006/07/25 22:07:01 | 000,003,450 | ---- | C] ()
 ASUSHWIO.SYS -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ASUSHWIO.SYS -> [2006/07/25 22:06:58 | 000,005,824 | ---- | C] ()
 msoffice.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\msoffice.ini -> [2006/07/22 22:55:38 | 000,000,012 | ---- | C] ()
 FwRad17.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FwRad17.bin -> [2006/07/22 22:12:32 | 000,094,192 | ---- | C] ()
 FwRad16.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FwRad16.bin -> [2006/07/22 22:12:32 | 000,092,836 | ---- | C] ()
 TnetWCoInst.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TnetWCoInst.dll -> [2006/07/22 22:12:32 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] ()
 TrueSoft.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat -> [2006/07/12 23:25:27 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] ()
 ltinstal.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltinstal.dll -> [2006/07/12 23:10:51 | 000,029,696 | ---- | C] ()
 aolback.exe.lnk -> C:\WINDOWS\aolback.exe.lnk -> [2006/07/12 23:06:11 | 000,000,715 | ---- | C] ()
 nsreg.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat -> [2006/07/12 23:02:44 | 000,000,335 | ---- | C] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2006/07/12 22:53:58 | 000,002,048 | --S- | C] ()
 emptyregdb.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat -> [2006/07/12 22:46:35 | 000,021,640 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBCINST.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI -> [2006/07/12 20:38:09 | 000,004,161 | ---- | C] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2006/07/12 20:36:36 | 000,278,152 | ---- | C] ()
 PDFreDirectMonNT.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\PDFreDirectMonNT.dll -> [2005/12/02 01:14:55 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] ()
 mlang.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,521,460 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] ()
 dssec.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,218,003 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,094,318 | ---- | C] ()
 mib.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,046,258 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] ()
 secupd.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,004,569 | ---- | C] ()
 oembios.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,004,461 | ---- | C] ()
 dcache.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] ()
 noise.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] ()
 zlib.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\zlib.dll -> [2002/03/13 16:46:46 | 000,053,248 | R--- | C] ()
 UniClear.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\UniClear.exe -> [2000/02/16 01:00:00 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] ()
 pctspk.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe -> [1999/10/25 13:27:40 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 pthsp.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat -> [1999/08/16 04:37:28 | 000,000,456 | ---- | C] ()
 Declw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Declw.dll -> [1996/02/23 17:34:48 | 000,014,629 | ---- | C] ()
 Decln.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Decln.dll -> [1996/02/22 15:09:20 | 000,032,256 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Files/Folders - Unicode - All]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\???????????????????????????????????????????g -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\&#14915;&#20572;&#28530;&#29287;&#28001;&#17952;&#27753;&#29541;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#20512;&#28530;&#25972;&#29795;&#28521;&#8302;&#28483;&#29806;&#28530;&#8300;&#25923;&#29806;&#29285;&#21340;&#28257;&#23649;&#28483;&#26222;&#26473;&#22620;&#26966;&#30565;&#25390;&#28271;&#26982;g -> [2007/10/13 21:47:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | C] ()
C:\WINDOWS\System32\???????????????????????????????????????????g -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\&#14915;&#20572;&#28530;&#29287;&#28001;&#17952;&#27753;&#29541;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#20512;&#28530;&#25972;&#29795;&#28521;&#8302;&#28483;&#29806;&#28530;&#8300;&#25923;&#29806;&#29285;&#21340;&#28257;&#23649;&#28483;&#26222;&#26473;&#22620;&#26966;&#30565;&#25390;&#28271;&#26982;g -> [2007/10/13 21:47:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | M] ()
< End of report >
```


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the OTS log file for the Vista partition:


```
OTS logfile created on: 9/4/2011 1:51:51 AM - Run 1
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.44.4     Folder = D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop
Windows Vista Ultimate Edition  (Version = 6.0.6000) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.6000.16982)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
959.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 511.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 53.00% Memory free
2.00 Gb Paging File | 2.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = D: | %SystemRoot% = D:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = D:\Program Files
Drive C: | 85.21 Gb Total Space | 23.12 Gb Free Space | 27.13% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 97.66 Gb Total Space | 65.84 Gb Free Space | 67.42% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 308.07 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive I: | 465.76 Gb Total Space | 156.81 Gb Free Space | 33.67% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
 
Computer Name: DARMATI
Current User Name: Kevin
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:12:33 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
explorer.exe -> D:\Windows\explorer.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:56:25 | 002,923,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
mcagent.exe -> D:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe -> [2011/06/28 07:01:30 | 001,195,408 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mfefire.exe -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,188,136 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcshield.exe -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,171,168 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mfevtps.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/03/13 11:45:14 | 000,148,520 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mccitrayapp.exe -> D:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe -> [2010/07/27 06:15:50 | 001,573,888 | ---- | M] (Alcatel-Lucent)
mcsvhost.exe -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
yahooauservice.exe -> D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -> [2008/11/09 16:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(WinDefend) Windows Defender [Auto | Stopped] -> D:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:50:32 | 000,265,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(mfefire) McAfee Firewall Core Service [Auto | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,188,136 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McShield) McShield [Unknown | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,171,168 | ---- | M] ()
(mfevtp) McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service [Unknown | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/03/13 11:45:14 | 000,148,520 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McODS) McAfee Scanner [On_Demand | Stopped] -> D:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe -> [2010/10/07 20:34:28 | 000,364,216 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McProxy) McAfee Proxy Service [Auto | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McNASvc) McAfee Network Agent [Auto | Stopped] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McNaiAnn) McAfee VirusScan Announcer [Auto | Stopped] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mcmscsvc) McAfee Services [Auto | Stopped] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McMPFSvc) McAfee Personal Firewall Service [Auto | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McAfee SiteAdvisor Service) McAfee SiteAdvisor Service [Auto | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 10:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(YahooAUService) Yahoo! Updater [Auto | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -> [2008/11/09 16:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(RMCAST) RMCAST (Pgm) Protocol Driver [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:05:52 | 000,113,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(mfefirek) McAfee Inc. mfefirek [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,314,088 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfeavfk) McAfee Inc. mfeavfk [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,153,280 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mferkdet) McAfee Inc. mferkdet [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mferkdet.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,084,488 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfetdi2k) McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k [Kernel | System | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,084,200 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfenlfk) McAfee NDIS Light Filter [Kernel | System | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfenlfk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,064,584 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(cfwids) McAfee Inc. cfwids [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,056,064 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfebopk) McAfee Inc. mfebopk [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfebopk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,052,320 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfehidk) McAfee Inc. mfehidk [Kernel | Unknown | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfehidk.sys -> [2011/03/13 11:20:10 | 000,459,728 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfeapfk) McAfee Inc. mfeapfk [Kernel | Unknown | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys -> [2011/03/13 11:20:10 | 000,118,784 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(MRESP50) MRESP50 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MRESP50.sys -> [2010/07/27 05:47:30 | 000,020,096 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
(MREMP50) MREMP50 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MREMP50.sys -> [2010/07/27 05:47:10 | 000,021,248 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
(BENDER) Pinnacle DV/AV Capture [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\bender.sys -> [2006/11/21 12:34:22 | 000,203,264 | ---- | M] (Pinnacle Systems)
(VIAudio) VIA AC'97 Audio Controller [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\ac97via.sys -> [2006/11/02 03:36:49 | 000,068,096 | ---- | M] (VIA Technologies, Inc.)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Main\\"Local Page" -> %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> [URL]http://www.google.com/[/URL] -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"StartPageCache" -> 1 -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: URLSearchHooks\\"{0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064}" [HKLM] -> d:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll [McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar] -> [2011/04/08 15:37:58 | 000,251,928 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45} -> D:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor [D:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SITEADVISOR] -> [2011/08/30 17:11:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
< HOSTS File > ([2006/09/18 17:41:30 | 000,000,761 | ---- | M] - 20 lines) -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
::1             localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 001,205,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
{7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} [HKLM] -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110831190204.dll [scriptproxy] -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,075,848 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
{B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} [HKLM] -> d:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll [McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO] -> [2011/04/08 15:37:58 | 000,251,928 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
{FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} [HKLM] -> D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll [SingleInstance Class] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 000,158,520 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064}" [HKLM] -> d:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll [McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar] -> [2011/04/08 15:37:58 | 000,251,928 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> D:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [att.net Toolbar] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 001,205,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"ATT-SST_McciTrayApp" -> D:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe ["D:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"] -> [2010/07/27 06:15:50 | 001,573,888 | ---- | M] (Alcatel-Lucent)
"Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)" ->  ["D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript] -> File not found
"mcui_exe" -> D:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe ["D:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey] -> [2011/06/28 07:01:30 | 001,195,408 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
"Windows Defender" -> D:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe [%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide] -> [2011/08/30 01:50:32 | 001,006,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\UIPI\Clipboard\ExceptionFormats
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 0 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 1 domain(s) found. -> 
$talisma_url$ .[https] -> Trusted sites -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 0 range(s) found. -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{9C31922E-AF82-40CB-8371-C25C3D58F6C6}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254   (VIA Rhine II Compatible Fast Ethernet Adapter) -> 
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
explorer.exe -> D:\Windows\explorer.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:56:25 | 002,923,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
D:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\userinit.exe -> [2006/11/02 05:45:50 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ -> 
!SASWinLogon ->  -> File not found
< SharedTaskScheduler [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler -> 
"{E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81}" [HKLM] -> D:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll [Windows DreamScene] -> [2011/08/30 01:35:42 | 000,233,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks -> 
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}" [HKLM] ->  [] -> File not found
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2006/07/12 22:49:16 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] ()
D:\autoexec.bat [REM Dummy file for NTVDM | ] -> D:\autoexec.bat [ NTFS ] -> [2006/09/18 17:43:36 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = comfile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 McAfee -> D:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\McAfee -> [2011/09/04 01:52:53 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 appmgmt -> D:\Windows\System32\appmgmt -> [2011/09/03 01:18:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 HijackThis.exe -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\HijackThis.exe -> [2011/09/03 01:03:06 | 000,388,608 | ---- | C] (Trend Micro Inc.)
 _OTS -> D:\_OTS -> [2011/09/03 00:38:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 OTS.exe -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:12:21 | 000,645,632 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 DVDs -> D:\DVDs -> [2011/08/31 19:53:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Installer -> D:\Windows\Installer -> [2011/08/31 03:20:52 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 infocardapi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\infocardapi.dll -> [2011/08/31 03:08:30 | 000,097,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll -> [2011/08/31 03:08:28 | 000,105,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 infocardcpl.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\infocardcpl.cpl -> [2011/08/31 03:08:24 | 000,037,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 icardagt.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\icardagt.exe -> [2011/08/31 03:08:23 | 000,622,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PresentationHostProxy.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PresentationHostProxy.dll -> [2011/08/31 03:08:21 | 000,043,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 icardres.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\icardres.dll -> [2011/08/31 03:08:21 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PresentationNative_v0300.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PresentationNative_v0300.dll -> [2011/08/31 03:08:17 | 000,781,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PresentationHost.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\PresentationHost.exe -> [2011/08/31 03:08:12 | 000,326,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tdsskiller -> D:\tdsskiller -> [2011/08/30 22:29:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 winload.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\winload.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:05:41 | 000,944,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 winresume.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\winresume.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:05:41 | 000,905,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 kd1394.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\kd1394.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:05:41 | 000,019,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dpx.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dpx.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:05:38 | 000,260,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ci.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ci.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:05:36 | 000,620,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WdfLdr.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\WdfLdr.sys -> [2011/08/30 22:05:27 | 000,035,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 loadperf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\loadperf.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:05:26 | 000,115,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wpd_ci.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wpd_ci.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:05:25 | 000,613,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 drvinst.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\drvinst.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:05:25 | 000,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 srcore.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\srcore.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:04:58 | 000,371,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 batt.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\batt.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:04:56 | 000,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rstrui.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\rstrui.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:04:51 | 000,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 lodctr.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\lodctr.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:04:43 | 000,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 unlodctr.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\unlodctr.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:04:39 | 000,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dispci.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dispci.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:04:38 | 000,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 srdelayed.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\srdelayed.exe -> [2011/08/30 22:04:25 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 f3ahvoas.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\f3ahvoas.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:04:20 | 000,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 kbd106n.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\kbd106n.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:04:20 | 000,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 prflbmsg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\prflbmsg.dll -> [2011/08/30 22:04:18 | 000,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wgaer_m.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\wgaer_m.exe -> [2011/08/30 03:18:56 | 004,152,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 t2embed.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\t2embed.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:50 | 000,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 atmfd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,289,792 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 fontsub.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\fontsub.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 atmlib.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\atmlib.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,034,304 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems)
 dciman32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dciman32.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedkcs32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,385,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieaksie.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieaksie.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,230,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieakui.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieakui.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 admparse.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\admparse.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieapfltr.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dat -> [2011/08/30 02:27:35 | 002,452,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieapfltr.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:35 | 000,380,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsproxy.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:34 | 000,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dxtmsft.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:33 | 000,347,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dxtrans.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:33 | 000,214,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeeds.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:31 | 000,459,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieui.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:30 | 000,180,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 html.iec -> D:\Windows\System32\html.iec -> [2011/08/30 02:27:28 | 000,389,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieencode.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieencode.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:27 | 000,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtmler.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mshtmler.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:27 | 000,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtml.tlb -> D:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb -> [2011/08/30 02:27:26 | 001,383,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mstime.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mstime.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:23 | 000,671,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 inetcpl.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl -> [2011/08/30 02:27:22 | 001,830,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieUnatt.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:27:20 | 000,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ie4uinit.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:27:17 | 000,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pngfilt.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\pngfilt.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:17 | 000,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iesetup.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:16 | 000,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iernonce.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:16 | 000,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 FwRemoteSvr.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:23:53 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 polstore.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\polstore.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:23:52 | 000,272,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 riched32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\riched32.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:47 | 000,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rascfg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rascfg.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:43 | 000,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasdiag.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rasdiag.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:43 | 000,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasser.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rasser.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:43 | 000,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasmxs.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rasmxs.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:42 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msftedit.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:41 | 000,564,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 icsunattend.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\icsunattend.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:21:40 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wshqos.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:39 | 000,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 traffic.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\traffic.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:38 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pacerprf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\pacerprf.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:38 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 cdd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:37 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PortableDeviceApi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:17:41 | 000,241,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PortableDeviceTypes.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:17:40 | 000,160,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:17:40 | 000,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msoeacct.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msoeacct.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:15:37 | 000,205,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msoert2.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msoert2.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:15:37 | 000,087,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ACCTRES.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ACCTRES.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:15:37 | 000,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netevent.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\netevent.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:13:15 | 000,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netiohlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\netiohlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,103,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NETSTAT.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\NETSTAT.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ARP.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\ARP.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ROUTE.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\ROUTE.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MRINFO.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\MRINFO.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 finger.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\finger.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 HOSTNAME.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\HOSTNAME.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PhotoScreensaver.scr -> D:\Windows\System32\PhotoScreensaver.scr -> [2011/08/30 02:10:30 | 000,704,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 L2SecHC.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\L2SecHC.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:37 | 000,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlanapi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:36 | 000,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlansec.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlansec.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:35 | 000,297,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlanmsm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:35 | 000,290,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlanhlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:35 | 000,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msxml3r.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msxml3r.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:04:24 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msxml6r.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msxml6r.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:04:23 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 winsrv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:58:21 | 000,376,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 csrsrv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:58:21 | 000,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mf.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:56:34 | 002,855,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mfps.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mfps.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:56:34 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rrinstaller.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\rrinstaller.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:56:33 | 000,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mfpmp.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\mfpmp.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:56:33 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mferror.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mferror.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:56:33 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMVCORE.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\WMVCORE.DLL -> [2011/08/30 01:56:31 | 002,433,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ntkrnlpa.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:54:25 | 003,502,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ntoskrnl.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:54:25 | 003,468,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 themecpl.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\themecpl.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:35:44 | 001,152,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 DreamScene.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:35:42 | 000,233,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:32:18 | 000,374,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdtcprx.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msdtcprx.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:30:40 | 000,500,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 xolehlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\xolehlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:30:40 | 000,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 aaclient.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\aaclient.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:27:02 | 000,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tsgqec.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\tsgqec.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:27:01 | 000,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wmpeffects.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wmpeffects.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:25:06 | 000,303,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msscp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msscp.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:21:36 | 000,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 timedate.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl -> [2011/08/30 01:19:59 | 000,713,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MediaMetadataHandler.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:18:09 | 000,356,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 FirewallAPI.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:26 | 000,392,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 icfupgd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\icfupgd.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:25 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wfapigp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:25 | 000,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 cmifw.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\cmifw.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:24 | 000,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mcmde.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mcmde.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:09:18 | 001,244,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mpg2splt.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\mpg2splt.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:18 | 000,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 EncDec.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\EncDec.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,428,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 psisrndr.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\psisrndr.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,217,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MSNP.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\MSNP.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Mpeg2Data.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\Mpeg2Data.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 psisdecd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\psisdecd.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:09:16 | 000,292,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MSDvbNP.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\MSDvbNP.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:16 | 000,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tzres.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:04:03 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pciidex.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:59:09 | 000,045,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ataport.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\ataport.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:59:08 | 000,109,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 DWWIN.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\DWWIN.EXE -> [2011/08/30 00:57:42 | 000,104,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 explorer.exe -> D:\Windows\explorer.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:56:25 | 002,923,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 D3DX9_39.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\D3DX9_39.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:55:41 | 003,851,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 intl.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\intl.cpl -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,337,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 lpksetup.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\lpksetup.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,166,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 LangCleanupSysprepAction.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\LangCleanupSysprepAction.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 lpremove.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\lpremove.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MUILanguageCleanup.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\MUILanguageCleanup.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msshsq.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msshsq.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:50:52 | 000,229,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbport.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,224,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 hcrstco.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\hcrstco.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 hccoin.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\hccoin.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbd.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netcfg.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\netcfg.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:45:17 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0046.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0046.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,808,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0045.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0045.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,793,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0047.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0047.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,411,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0021.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0021.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 002,136,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0039.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0039.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 001,782,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0049.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0049.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 001,558,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0020.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0020.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 001,236,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0022.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0022.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:47 | 005,499,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0024.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0024.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:46 | 007,964,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0026.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0026.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:46 | 005,791,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0027.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0027.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:45 | 006,224,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0010.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0010.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:45 | 004,175,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0011.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0011.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:45 | 002,466,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0013.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0013.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:44 | 004,981,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0018.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0018.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:44 | 003,331,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0019.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0019.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:43 | 006,781,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0001.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0001.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:42 | 011,722,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0002.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0002.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:42 | 004,164,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0007.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0007.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:41 | 012,240,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0003.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0003.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:41 | 001,452,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:40 | 003,419,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0009.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0009.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:40 | 002,644,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:40 | 001,702,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:39 | 004,093,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:39 | 001,972,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons001a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons001a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:38 | 006,014,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons003e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons003e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:38 | 004,045,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons002a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons002a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:38 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons001b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons001b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:37 | 006,585,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons001d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons001d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:37 | 006,346,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:36 | 009,892,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:36 | 006,237,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:36 | 001,722,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000f.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000f.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:35 | 005,654,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0414.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0414.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:35 | 004,616,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0416.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0416.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:34 | 005,090,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0816.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0816.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:34 | 005,031,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons081a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons081a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:33 | 007,042,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsModels0011.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsModels0011.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:33 | 005,071,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0047.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0047.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:32 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0046.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0046.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:32 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0045.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0045.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:32 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0049.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0049.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0039.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0039.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0020.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0020.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0021.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0021.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 001,799,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0026.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0026.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0024.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0024.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0022.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0022.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,799,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0010.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0010.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:29 | 004,493,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0011.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0011.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:29 | 002,655,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0027.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0027.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:29 | 001,965,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0013.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0013.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 003,464,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0018.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0018.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0000.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0000.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 001,523,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0019.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0019.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:27 | 004,495,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0001.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0001.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:27 | 002,597,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0007.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0007.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 002,241,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0003.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0003.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0002.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0002.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0009.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0009.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:25 | 004,874,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:25 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:25 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 003,102,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData003e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData003e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 001,799,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData002a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData002a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 001,799,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData001d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData001d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:23 | 004,493,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData001b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData001b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:23 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData001a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData001a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:23 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:22 | 009,845,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:22 | 002,641,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:21 | 002,340,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000f.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000f.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:21 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0416.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0416.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:20 | 004,493,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0414.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0414.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:20 | 004,493,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NaturalLanguage6.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:20 | 000,797,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0c1a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0c1a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:19 | 006,917,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0816.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0816.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:19 | 004,493,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData081a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData081a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:19 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0c1a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0c1a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:18 | 001,963,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 printfilterpipelinesvc.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\printfilterpipelinesvc.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:37:45 | 000,654,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 printfilterpipelineprxy.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\printfilterpipelineprxy.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:45 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iasads.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iasads.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:43 | 000,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iasdatastore.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iasdatastore.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:43 | 000,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 sdohlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\sdohlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:42 | 000,158,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iasrecst.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iasrecst.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:42 | 000,097,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 l3codecp.acm -> D:\Windows\System32\l3codecp.acm -> [2011/08/30 00:36:14 | 000,220,672 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS)
 l3codeca.acm -> D:\Windows\System32\l3codeca.acm -> [2011/08/30 00:36:14 | 000,062,464 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS)
 netio.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\netio.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:33:31 | 000,213,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tcpipcfg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:33:31 | 000,167,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netiougc.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\netiougc.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:33:31 | 000,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMASF.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\WMASF.DLL -> [2011/08/30 00:29:44 | 000,223,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 LAPRXY.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\LAPRXY.DLL -> [2011/08/30 00:29:44 | 000,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 asferror.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\asferror.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:29:44 | 000,002,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 amxread.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\amxread.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:28:33 | 000,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 apilogen.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\apilogen.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:28:33 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mcbuilder.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\mcbuilder.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:27:07 | 000,268,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 slwmi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\slwmi.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:27:07 | 000,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SLCommDlg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\SLCommDlg.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:27:06 | 000,566,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SLUI.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\SLUI.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:27:05 | 000,351,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SLLUA.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\SLLUA.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:27:05 | 000,186,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 slcinst.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\slcinst.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:27:04 | 000,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PhotoMetadataHandler.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:25:12 | 000,425,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WindowsCodecsExt.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:25:10 | 000,347,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rmcast.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:05:52 | 000,113,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wshrm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wshrm.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:05:52 | 000,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate_ssp.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_ssp.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,431,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdrm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msdrm.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,312,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc_ssp_isv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,154,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc_ssp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc_ssp.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate_isv.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_isv.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,523,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,515,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc_isv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc_isv.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,473,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,472,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netfxperf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\netfxperf.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:24:32 | 000,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mscorier.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mscorier.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:24:27 | 000,158,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mscories.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mscories.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:24:27 | 000,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Apphlpdm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:07:09 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:07:06 | 004,247,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft)
 gameux.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:07:06 | 001,686,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMNetMgr.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\WMNetMgr.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:06:15 | 000,996,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 logagent.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\logagent.exe -> [2011/08/29 23:06:15 | 000,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 INETRES.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\INETRES.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:05:08 | 000,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 connect.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\connect.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:04:14 | 001,645,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WSDApi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:01:36 | 000,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 quartz.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\quartz.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:58:24 | 001,327,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mciavi32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mciavi32.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:58:23 | 000,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 avicap32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\avicap32.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:58:23 | 000,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMSPDMOD.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\WMSPDMOD.DLL -> [2011/08/29 22:57:41 | 000,604,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wmploc.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL -> [2011/08/29 22:56:19 | 008,147,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 spwmp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\spwmp.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:56:14 | 000,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdxm.ocx -> D:\Windows\System32\msdxm.ocx -> [2011/08/29 22:56:13 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dxmasf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dxmasf.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:56:13 | 000,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 unregmp2.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\unregmp2.exe -> [2011/08/29 22:56:02 | 000,311,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> [2011/08/29 19:59:40 | 000,404,640 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 authui.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\authui.dll -> [2011/08/29 16:11:13 | 001,984,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ntprint.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ntprint.dll -> [2011/08/29 16:11:11 | 000,220,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ssBranded.scr -> D:\Windows\System32\ssBranded.scr -> [2011/08/29 16:11:09 | 008,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 CscMig.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\CscMig.dll -> [2011/08/29 16:11:04 | 000,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dhcpcsvc6.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dhcpcsvc6.dll -> [2011/08/29 16:11:02 | 000,120,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ntprint.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ntprint.exe -> [2011/08/29 16:11:02 | 000,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dhcpcmonitor.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dhcpcmonitor.dll -> [2011/08/29 16:11:01 | 000,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ATT-SST -> D:\Program Files\ATT-SST -> [2011/08/29 14:49:31 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATT -> D:\Program Files\ATT -> [2011/08/29 14:43:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 win32k.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys -> [2011/08/29 14:35:06 | 002,031,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 att.net -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\att.net -> [2011/08/29 14:30:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 att.net -> D:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\att.net -> [2011/08/29 14:30:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Yahoo! Companion -> D:\ProgramData\Yahoo! Companion -> [2011/08/29 14:29:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Yahoo! -> D:\ProgramData\Yahoo! -> [2011/08/29 14:29:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATTYToolbar -> D:\ProgramData\ATTYToolbar -> [2011/08/29 14:29:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Yahoo! -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Yahoo! -> [2011/08/29 14:29:04 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Yahoo! -> D:\Program Files\Yahoo! -> [2011/08/29 14:28:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 sbunattend.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\sbunattend.exe -> [2011/08/29 14:25:32 | 000,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 printcom.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\printcom.dll -> [2011/08/29 14:25:08 | 000,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdxm.tlb -> D:\Windows\System32\msdxm.tlb -> [2011/08/29 14:23:43 | 000,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 amcompat.tlb -> D:\Windows\System32\amcompat.tlb -> [2011/08/29 14:23:43 | 000,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dnscacheugc.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\dnscacheugc.exe -> [2011/08/29 14:22:32 | 000,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 nshhttp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\nshhttp.dll -> [2011/08/29 14:21:48 | 000,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NIRCMD.exe -> D:\Windows\NIRCMD.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:25 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 SWREG.exe -> D:\Windows\SWREG.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:21 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> D:\Windows\SWSC.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:20 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> D:\Windows\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:20 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 Puppy -> D:\Puppy -> [2011/08/28 23:45:51 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 ERDNT -> D:\Windows\ERDNT -> [2011/08/28 23:43:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Qoobox -> D:\Qoobox -> [2011/08/28 23:41:38 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 mfeclnk.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeclnk.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:21 | 000,009,344 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 mfefirek.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,314,088 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 mfeavfk.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,153,280 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 mferkdet.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mferkdet.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,084,488 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 mfetdi2k.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,084,200 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 mfenlfk.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfenlfk.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,064,584 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 cfwids.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,056,064 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 mfebopk.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfebopk.sys -> [2011/08/28 22:43:01 | 000,052,320 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 Mcafee -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee -> [2011/08/28 22:42:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 McAfee.com -> D:\Program Files\McAfee.com -> [2011/08/28 22:42:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 McAfee -> D:\Program Files\McAfee -> [2011/08/28 22:42:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 mfevtps.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/08/28 22:30:52 | 000,148,520 | ---- | C] (McAfee, Inc.)
 McAfee -> D:\ProgramData\McAfee -> [2011/08/28 22:30:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Macromedia -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia -> [2011/08/27 23:33:40 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 wucltux.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:35 | 002,421,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wups2.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:35 | 000,044,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wuapi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:07 | 000,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wudriver.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:07 | 000,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wups.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wups.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:07 | 000,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wuwebv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:13:52 | 000,171,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wuapp.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe -> [2011/08/27 23:13:52 | 000,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> [2011/08/26 00:08:57 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 !SASCORE -> D:\ProgramData\!SASCORE -> [2011/08/26 00:08:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> D:\ProgramData\SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> [2011/08/26 00:08:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware -> D:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware -> [2011/08/26 00:08:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 dds.scr -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\dds.scr -> [2011/08/25 22:37:15 | 000,607,260 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 Microsoft Games -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Microsoft Games -> [2011/08/23 21:23:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 RECYCLER -> D:\RECYCLER -> [2011/08/23 20:57:49 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Malwarebytes -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Malwarebytes -> [2011/08/22 19:19:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Malwarebytes -> D:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes -> [2011/08/22 19:19:00 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Panther -> D:\Windows\Panther -> [2011/08/22 01:12:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SoftwareDistribution -> D:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution -> [2011/08/22 00:16:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Debug -> D:\Windows\Debug -> [2011/08/22 00:15:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 CSC -> D:\Windows\CSC -> [2011/08/22 00:15:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Prefetch -> D:\Windows\Prefetch -> [2011/08/22 00:13:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Motive -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Motive -> [2011/08/21 21:32:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATT-HSI -> D:\Program Files\ATT-HSI -> [2011/08/21 21:31:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Motive -> D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive -> [2011/08/21 21:31:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Adobe -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Adobe -> [2011/08/21 21:30:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Macromed -> D:\Windows\System32\Macromed -> [2011/08/21 21:30:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Motive -> D:\ProgramData\Motive -> [2011/08/21 21:30:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Startup -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> [2011/08/21 21:27:50 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Searches -> D:\Users\Kevin\Searches -> [2011/08/21 21:27:50 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Administrative Tools -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Administrative Tools -> [2011/08/21 21:27:50 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Identities -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Identities -> [2011/08/21 21:27:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Contacts -> D:\Users\Kevin\Contacts -> [2011/08/21 21:27:27 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 VirtualStore -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\VirtualStore -> [2011/08/21 21:27:24 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Temporary Internet Files -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temporary Internet Files -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Templates -> D:\Users\Kevin\Templates -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Start Menu -> D:\Users\Kevin\Start Menu -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 SendTo -> D:\Users\Kevin\SendTo -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Recent -> D:\Users\Kevin\Recent -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 PrintHood -> D:\Users\Kevin\PrintHood -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 NetHood -> D:\Users\Kevin\NetHood -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 My Videos -> D:\Users\Kevin\Documents\My Videos -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 My Pictures -> D:\Users\Kevin\Documents\My Pictures -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 My Music -> D:\Users\Kevin\Documents\My Music -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 My Documents -> D:\Users\Kevin\My Documents -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Local Settings -> D:\Users\Kevin\Local Settings -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 History -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\History -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Cookies -> D:\Users\Kevin\Cookies -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Application Data -> D:\Users\Kevin\Application Data -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Application Data -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Application Data -> [2011/08/21 21:27:13 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 Microsoft -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Videos -> D:\Users\Kevin\Videos -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Saved Games -> D:\Users\Kevin\Saved Games -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Pictures -> D:\Users\Kevin\Pictures -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Music -> D:\Users\Kevin\Music -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Maintenance -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Maintenance -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Links -> D:\Users\Kevin\Links -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Favorites -> D:\Users\Kevin\Favorites -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Downloads -> D:\Users\Kevin\Downloads -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Documents -> D:\Users\Kevin\Documents -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Desktop -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 Accessories -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | R--D | C]
 AppData -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C]
 Temp -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Microsoft -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Microsoft -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Media Center Programs -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Media Center Programs -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 System Volume Information -> D:\System Volume Information -> [2011/08/21 20:03:07 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C]
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 perfh009.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2011/09/04 01:57:50 | 000,617,662 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2011/09/04 01:57:49 | 000,103,440 | ---- | M] ()
 McAfee Security Center.lnk -> D:\Users\Public\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk -> [2011/09/04 01:52:53 | 000,001,744 | ---- | M] ()
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{FF8BE0B6-7D18-462A-B075-E0D8460E7F88}.job -> D:\Windows\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{FF8BE0B6-7D18-462A-B075-E0D8460E7F88}.job -> [2011/09/04 01:51:14 | 000,000,418 | -H-- | M] ()
 7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0 -> D:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0 -> [2011/09/04 01:50:17 | 000,003,456 | -H-- | M] ()
 7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0 -> D:\Windows\System32\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-2P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0 -> [2011/09/04 01:50:16 | 000,003,456 | -H-- | M] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\d3d9caps.dat -> [2011/09/04 01:50:12 | 000,000,680 | ---- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> D:\Windows\bootstat.dat -> [2011/09/04 01:49:55 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] ()
 hiberfil.sys -> D:\hiberfil.sys -> [2011/09/04 01:49:40 | 1005,903,872 | -HS- | M] ()
 HijackThis.exe -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\HijackThis.exe -> [2011/09/03 01:03:20 | 000,388,608 | ---- | M] (Trend Micro Inc.)
 OTS.exe -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:12:33 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 DVDDecrypter - Shortcut.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\DVDDecrypter - Shortcut.lnk -> [2011/08/31 19:53:57 | 000,000,675 | ---- | M] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> D:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2011/08/31 03:47:58 | 000,228,176 | ---- | M] ()
 ocsetup_install_NetFx3.etl -> D:\Windows\ocsetup_install_NetFx3.etl -> [2011/08/31 03:08:07 | 048,824,320 | ---- | M] ()
 ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.perf -> D:\Windows\ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.perf -> [2011/08/31 03:08:07 | 000,065,536 | ---- | M] ()
 ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.dpx -> D:\Windows\ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.dpx -> [2011/08/31 03:08:06 | 000,016,384 | ---- | M] ()
 Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> [2011/08/30 21:10:11 | 000,000,952 | ---- | M] ()
 t2embed.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\t2embed.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:50 | 000,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 atmfd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\atmfd.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,289,792 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 fontsub.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\fontsub.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 atmlib.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\atmlib.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,034,304 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems)
 dciman32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dciman32.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:30:49 | 000,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iedkcs32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iedkcs32.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,385,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieaksie.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieaksie.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,230,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieakui.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieakui.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 admparse.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\admparse.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:36 | 000,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieapfltr.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dat -> [2011/08/30 02:27:35 | 002,452,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieapfltr.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieapfltr.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:35 | 000,380,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 jsproxy.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\jsproxy.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:34 | 000,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dxtmsft.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dxtmsft.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:33 | 000,347,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dxtrans.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\dxtrans.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:33 | 000,214,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msfeeds.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msfeeds.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:31 | 000,459,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieui.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieui.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:30 | 000,180,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 html.iec -> D:\Windows\System32\html.iec -> [2011/08/30 02:27:28 | 000,389,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieencode.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ieencode.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:27 | 000,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtmler.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mshtmler.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:27 | 000,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mshtml.tlb -> D:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb -> [2011/08/30 02:27:26 | 001,383,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mstime.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mstime.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:23 | 000,671,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 inetcpl.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl -> [2011/08/30 02:27:22 | 001,830,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ieUnatt.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ieUnatt.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:27:20 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ie4uinit.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ie4uinit.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:27:17 | 000,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pngfilt.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\pngfilt.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:17 | 000,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iesetup.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iesetup.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:16 | 000,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iernonce.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iernonce.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:27:16 | 000,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 FwRemoteSvr.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\FwRemoteSvr.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:23:53 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 polstore.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\polstore.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:23:52 | 000,272,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 riched32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\riched32.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:47 | 000,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rascfg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rascfg.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:43 | 000,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasdiag.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rasdiag.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:43 | 000,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasser.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rasser.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:43 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasmxs.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\rasmxs.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:42 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rasctrnm.h -> D:\Windows\System32\rasctrnm.h -> [2011/08/30 02:21:42 | 000,001,820 | ---- | M] ()
 msftedit.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msftedit.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:41 | 000,564,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 icsunattend.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\icsunattend.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:21:40 | 000,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wshqos.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wshqos.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:39 | 000,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 traffic.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\traffic.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:38 | 000,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pacerprf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\pacerprf.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:38 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 cdd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\cdd.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:21:37 | 000,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PortableDeviceApi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:17:41 | 000,241,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PortableDeviceTypes.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:17:40 | 000,160,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:17:40 | 000,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msoeacct.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msoeacct.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:15:37 | 000,205,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msoert2.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msoert2.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:15:37 | 000,087,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ACCTRES.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\ACCTRES.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:15:37 | 000,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netevent.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\netevent.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:13:15 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netiohlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\netiohlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,103,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NETSTAT.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\NETSTAT.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ARP.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\ARP.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ROUTE.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\ROUTE.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MRINFO.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\MRINFO.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 finger.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\finger.exe -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 HOSTNAME.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\HOSTNAME.EXE -> [2011/08/30 02:13:14 | 000,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PhotoScreensaver.scr -> D:\Windows\System32\PhotoScreensaver.scr -> [2011/08/30 02:10:30 | 000,704,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 L2SecHC.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\L2SecHC.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:37 | 000,123,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlan.tmf -> D:\Windows\System32\wlan.tmf -> [2011/08/30 02:06:36 | 001,657,350 | ---- | M] ()
 wlanapi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlanapi.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:36 | 000,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlansec.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlansec.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:35 | 000,297,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlanmsm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlanmsm.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:35 | 000,290,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wlanhlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wlanhlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:06:35 | 000,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msxml3r.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msxml3r.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:04:24 | 000,002,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msxml6r.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msxml6r.dll -> [2011/08/30 02:04:23 | 000,002,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 winsrv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\winsrv.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:58:21 | 000,376,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 csrsrv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\csrsrv.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:58:21 | 000,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mf.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:56:34 | 002,855,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mfps.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mfps.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:56:34 | 000,098,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rrinstaller.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\rrinstaller.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:56:33 | 000,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mfpmp.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\mfpmp.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:56:33 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mferror.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mferror.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:56:33 | 000,002,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMVCORE.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\WMVCORE.DLL -> [2011/08/30 01:56:32 | 002,433,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ntkrnlpa.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:54:26 | 003,502,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ntoskrnl.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe -> [2011/08/30 01:54:25 | 003,468,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 themecpl.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\themecpl.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:35:44 | 001,152,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 DreamScene.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:35:42 | 000,233,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:32:18 | 000,374,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdtcprx.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msdtcprx.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:30:40 | 000,500,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 xolehlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\xolehlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:30:40 | 000,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 aaclient.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\aaclient.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:27:02 | 000,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tsgqec.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\tsgqec.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:27:02 | 000,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wmpeffects.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wmpeffects.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:25:06 | 000,303,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msscp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msscp.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:21:36 | 000,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 timedate.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl -> [2011/08/30 01:19:59 | 000,713,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MediaMetadataHandler.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\MediaMetadataHandler.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:18:09 | 000,356,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 FirewallAPI.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\FirewallAPI.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:26 | 000,392,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 icfupgd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\icfupgd.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:25 | 000,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wfapigp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wfapigp.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:25 | 000,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 cmifw.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\cmifw.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:16:24 | 000,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mcmde.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mcmde.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:09:18 | 001,244,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mpg2splt.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\mpg2splt.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:18 | 000,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 psisrndr.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\psisrndr.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,217,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MSNP.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\MSNP.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Mpeg2Data.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\Mpeg2Data.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:17 | 000,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 psisdecd.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\psisdecd.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:09:16 | 000,292,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MSDvbNP.ax -> D:\Windows\System32\MSDvbNP.ax -> [2011/08/30 01:09:16 | 000,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tzres.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\tzres.dll -> [2011/08/30 01:04:03 | 000,002,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pciidex.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:59:09 | 000,045,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ataport.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\ataport.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:59:08 | 000,109,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 DWWIN.EXE -> D:\Windows\System32\DWWIN.EXE -> [2011/08/30 00:57:42 | 000,104,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 explorer.exe -> D:\Windows\explorer.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:56:25 | 002,923,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 intl.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\intl.cpl -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,337,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 lpksetup.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\lpksetup.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,166,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 LangCleanupSysprepAction.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\LangCleanupSysprepAction.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 lpremove.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\lpremove.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 MUILanguageCleanup.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\MUILanguageCleanup.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:52:04 | 000,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msshsq.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msshsq.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:50:52 | 000,229,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbport.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbport.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,224,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 hcrstco.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\hcrstco.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 hccoin.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\hccoin.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 usbd.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbd.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:49:39 | 000,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netcfg.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\netcfg.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:45:17 | 000,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0046.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0046.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,808,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0045.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0045.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,793,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0049.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0049.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,558,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0047.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0047.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:49 | 001,411,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0021.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0021.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 002,136,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0039.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0039.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 001,782,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0020.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0020.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:48 | 001,236,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0024.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0024.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:47 | 007,964,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0022.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0022.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:47 | 005,499,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0027.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0027.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:46 | 006,224,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0026.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0026.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:46 | 005,791,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0010.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0010.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:45 | 004,175,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0011.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0011.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:45 | 002,466,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0013.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0013.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:44 | 004,981,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0018.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0018.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:44 | 003,331,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0001.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0001.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:43 | 011,722,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0019.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0019.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:43 | 006,781,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0002.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0002.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:42 | 004,164,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0003.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0003.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:42 | 001,452,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0007.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0007.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:41 | 012,240,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:40 | 003,419,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0009.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0009.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:40 | 002,644,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:40 | 001,702,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:39 | 004,093,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons003e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons003e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:39 | 004,045,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons004e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons004e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:39 | 001,972,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons001a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons001a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:38 | 006,014,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons002a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons002a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:38 | 000,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons001b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons001b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:37 | 006,585,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons001d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons001d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:37 | 006,346,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:36 | 009,892,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:36 | 006,237,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:36 | 001,722,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons000f.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons000f.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:35 | 005,654,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0414.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0414.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:35 | 004,616,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0416.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0416.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:34 | 005,090,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0816.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0816.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:34 | 005,031,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons081a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons081a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:33 | 007,042,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsModels0011.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsModels0011.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:33 | 005,071,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0045.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0045.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:33 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0049.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0049.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:32 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0047.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0047.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:32 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0046.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0046.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:32 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0039.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0039.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0020.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0020.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0021.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0021.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:31 | 001,799,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0027.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0027.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,965,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0026.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0026.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0024.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0024.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0022.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0022.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:30 | 001,799,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0010.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0010.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:29 | 004,493,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0011.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0011.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:29 | 002,655,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0019.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0019.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 004,495,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0013.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0013.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 003,464,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0018.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0018.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0000.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0000.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:28 | 001,523,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0001.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0001.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:27 | 002,597,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0009.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0009.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 004,874,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0007.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0007.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 002,241,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0003.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0003.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0002.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0002.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:26 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:25 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:25 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData004c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData004c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 003,102,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData003e.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData003e.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 001,799,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData002a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData002a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:24 | 001,799,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData001d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData001d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:23 | 004,493,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData001b.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData001b.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:23 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData001a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData001a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:23 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:22 | 009,845,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000c.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000c.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:22 | 002,641,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0414.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0414.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:21 | 004,493,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000d.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000d.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:21 | 002,340,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData000f.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData000f.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:21 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0416.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0416.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:20 | 004,493,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NaturalLanguage6.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NaturalLanguage6.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:20 | 000,797,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsLexicons0c1a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsLexicons0c1a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:19 | 006,917,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0816.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0816.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:19 | 004,493,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData081a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData081a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:19 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 NlsData0c1a.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\NlsData0c1a.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:43:18 | 001,963,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wgaer_m.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\wgaer_m.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:39:23 | 004,152,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WGAScanner.xml -> D:\Windows\System32\WGAScanner.xml -> [2011/08/30 00:39:23 | 000,001,303 | ---- | M] ()
 printfilterpipelinesvc.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\printfilterpipelinesvc.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:37:45 | 000,654,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 printfilterpipelineprxy.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\printfilterpipelineprxy.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:45 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iasads.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iasads.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:43 | 000,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iasdatastore.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iasdatastore.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:43 | 000,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 sdohlp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\sdohlp.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:42 | 000,158,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 iasrecst.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\iasrecst.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:37:42 | 000,097,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 l3codecp.acm -> D:\Windows\System32\l3codecp.acm -> [2011/08/30 00:36:14 | 000,220,672 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS)
 l3codeca.acm -> D:\Windows\System32\l3codeca.acm -> [2011/08/30 00:36:14 | 000,062,464 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS)
 netio.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\netio.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:33:31 | 000,213,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 tcpipcfg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\tcpipcfg.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:33:31 | 000,167,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netiougc.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\netiougc.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:33:31 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMASF.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\WMASF.DLL -> [2011/08/30 00:29:44 | 000,223,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 LAPRXY.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\LAPRXY.DLL -> [2011/08/30 00:29:44 | 000,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 asferror.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\asferror.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:29:44 | 000,002,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 amxread.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\amxread.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:28:33 | 000,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 apilogen.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\apilogen.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:28:33 | 000,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mcbuilder.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\mcbuilder.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:27:07 | 000,268,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 slwmi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\slwmi.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:27:07 | 000,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SLCommDlg.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\SLCommDlg.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:27:06 | 000,566,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SLUI.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\SLUI.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:27:06 | 000,351,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 SLLUA.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\SLLUA.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:27:05 | 000,186,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 slcinst.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\slcinst.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:27:04 | 000,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 PhotoMetadataHandler.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\PhotoMetadataHandler.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:25:12 | 000,425,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WindowsCodecsExt.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\WindowsCodecsExt.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:25:10 | 000,347,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 rmcast.sys -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys -> [2011/08/30 00:05:52 | 000,113,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wshrm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wshrm.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:05:52 | 000,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate_ssp.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_ssp.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_ssp_isv.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,431,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdrm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\msdrm.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,312,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc_ssp_isv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc_ssp_isv.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,154,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc_ssp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc_ssp.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:54 | 000,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate_isv.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate_isv.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,523,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 RMActivate.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\RMActivate.exe -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,515,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc_isv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc_isv.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,473,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 secproc.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\secproc.dll -> [2011/08/30 00:00:53 | 000,472,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 netfxperf.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\netfxperf.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:24:32 | 000,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mscorier.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mscorier.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:24:27 | 000,158,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mscories.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mscories.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:24:27 | 000,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Apphlpdm.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\Apphlpdm.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:07:09 | 000,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\GameUXLegacyGDFs.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:07:06 | 004,247,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft)
 gameux.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\gameux.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:07:06 | 001,686,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMNetMgr.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\WMNetMgr.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:06:15 | 000,996,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 logagent.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\logagent.exe -> [2011/08/29 23:06:15 | 000,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 INETRES.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\INETRES.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:05:08 | 000,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 connect.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\connect.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:04:14 | 001,645,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WSDApi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\WSDApi.dll -> [2011/08/29 23:01:36 | 000,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 mciavi32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\mciavi32.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:58:23 | 000,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 avicap32.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\avicap32.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:58:23 | 000,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 WMSPDMOD.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\WMSPDMOD.DLL -> [2011/08/29 22:57:41 | 000,604,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wmploc.DLL -> D:\Windows\System32\wmploc.DLL -> [2011/08/29 22:56:21 | 008,147,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 spwmp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\spwmp.dll -> [2011/08/29 22:56:15 | 000,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 msdxm.ocx -> D:\Windows\System32\msdxm.ocx -> [2011/08/29 22:56:13 | 000,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 unregmp2.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\unregmp2.exe -> [2011/08/29 22:56:02 | 000,311,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> D:\Windows\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> [2011/08/29 19:59:40 | 000,404,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 AT&T Internet.url -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Internet.url -> [2011/08/29 14:30:47 | 000,000,150 | ---- | M] ()
 AT&T Webmail.url -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Webmail.url -> [2011/08/29 14:30:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | M] ()
 nshhttp.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\nshhttp.dll -> [2011/08/29 14:21:49 | 000,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 Msft_Kernel_NuidFltr_01005.Wdf -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_NuidFltr_01005.Wdf -> [2011/08/29 14:16:23 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] ()
 wucltux.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wucltux.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:35 | 002,421,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wups2.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wups2.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:35 | 000,044,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wuapi.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wuapi.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:07 | 000,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wudriver.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wudriver.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:07 | 000,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wups.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wups.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:14:07 | 000,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wuwebv.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\wuwebv.dll -> [2011/08/27 23:13:52 | 000,171,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 wuapp.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\wuapp.exe -> [2011/08/27 23:13:52 | 000,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 dds.scr -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\dds.scr -> [2011/08/25 21:07:48 | 000,607,260 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 FixExe.reg -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\FixExe.reg -> [2011/08/25 21:07:12 | 000,000,335 | ---- | M] ()
 Msft_User_WpdFs_01_00_00.Wdf -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\UMDF\Msft_User_WpdFs_01_00_00.Wdf -> [2011/08/22 19:17:51 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | M] ()
 license.rtf -> D:\Windows\System32\license.rtf -> [2011/08/22 00:19:33 | 000,043,530 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 DVDDecrypter - Shortcut.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\DVDDecrypter - Shortcut.lnk -> [2011/08/31 19:53:57 | 000,000,675 | ---- | C] ()
 WGAScanner.xml -> D:\Windows\System32\WGAScanner.xml -> [2011/08/30 03:18:56 | 000,001,303 | ---- | C] ()
 rasctrnm.h -> D:\Windows\System32\rasctrnm.h -> [2011/08/30 02:21:42 | 000,001,820 | ---- | C] ()
 wlan.tmf -> D:\Windows\System32\wlan.tmf -> [2011/08/30 02:06:36 | 001,657,350 | ---- | C] ()
 ocsetup_install_NetFx3.etl -> D:\Windows\ocsetup_install_NetFx3.etl -> [2011/08/29 23:29:09 | 048,824,320 | ---- | C] ()
 ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.perf -> D:\Windows\ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.perf -> [2011/08/29 23:29:09 | 000,065,536 | ---- | C] ()
 ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.dpx -> D:\Windows\ocsetup_cbs_install_NetFx3.dpx -> [2011/08/29 23:29:09 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] ()
 AT&T Internet.url -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Internet.url -> [2011/08/29 14:30:47 | 000,000,150 | ---- | C] ()
 AT&T Webmail.url -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Webmail.url -> [2011/08/29 14:30:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | C] ()
 Msft_Kernel_NuidFltr_01005.Wdf -> D:\Windows\System32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_NuidFltr_01005.Wdf -> [2011/08/29 14:16:23 | 000,000,000 | -H-- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> D:\Windows\MBR.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:25 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> D:\Windows\PEV.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:21 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> D:\Windows\sed.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:21 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> D:\Windows\grep.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:21 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> D:\Windows\zip.exe -> [2011/08/28 23:46:21 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 McAfee Security Center.lnk -> D:\Users\Public\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk -> [2011/08/28 22:47:16 | 000,001,744 | ---- | C] ()
 User_Feed_Synchronization-{FF8BE0B6-7D18-462A-B075-E0D8460E7F88}.job -> D:\Windows\tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{FF8BE0B6-7D18-462A-B075-E0D8460E7F88}.job -> [2011/08/27 23:42:57 | 000,000,418 | -H-- | C] ()
 hiberfil.sys -> D:\hiberfil.sys -> [2011/08/27 23:08:34 | 1005,903,872 | -HS- | C] ()
 FixExe.reg -> D:\Users\Kevin\Desktop\FixExe.reg -> [2011/08/25 22:37:18 | 000,000,335 | ---- | C] ()
 Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk -> [2011/08/21 21:50:29 | 000,000,952 | ---- | C] ()
 Internet Explorer.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Internet Explorer.lnk -> [2011/08/21 21:27:52 | 000,000,958 | ---- | C] ()
 Windows Media Player.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Media Player.lnk -> [2011/08/21 21:27:49 | 000,000,953 | ---- | C] ()
 Windows Mail.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Windows Mail.lnk -> [2011/08/21 21:27:27 | 000,000,924 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\d3d9caps.dat -> [2011/08/21 21:27:17 | 000,000,680 | ---- | C] ()
 Shows Desktop.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Shows Desktop.lnk -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,258 | ---- | C] ()
 Window Switcher.lnk -> D:\Users\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Window Switcher.lnk -> [2011/08/21 21:27:12 | 000,000,240 | ---- | C] ()
 bootstat.dat -> D:\Windows\bootstat.dat -> [2006/11/02 08:55:52 | 000,067,584 | --S- | C] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> D:\Windows\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2006/11/02 08:46:27 | 000,228,176 | ---- | C] ()
 PrintBrmUi.exe -> D:\Windows\System32\PrintBrmUi.exe -> [2006/11/02 08:34:29 | 000,063,488 | ---- | C] ()
 manage-bde.ini.en -> D:\Windows\System32\manage-bde.ini.en -> [2006/11/02 08:34:23 | 000,080,010 | ---- | C] ()
 sysprepMCE.dll -> D:\Windows\System32\sysprepMCE.dll -> [2006/11/02 08:34:20 | 000,005,632 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh009.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2006/11/02 06:33:01 | 000,617,662 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi009.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\perfi009.dat -> [2006/11/02 06:33:01 | 000,287,440 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc009.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2006/11/02 06:33:01 | 000,103,440 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd009.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\perfd009.dat -> [2006/11/02 06:33:01 | 000,030,674 | ---- | C] ()
 dssec.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\dssec.dat -> [2006/11/02 06:23:21 | 000,215,943 | ---- | C] ()
 mib.bin -> D:\Windows\mib.bin -> [2006/11/02 04:58:30 | 000,043,131 | ---- | C] ()
 NOISE.DAT -> D:\Windows\System32\NOISE.DAT -> [2006/11/02 04:19:00 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] ()
 pacerprf.ini -> D:\Windows\System32\pacerprf.ini -> [2006/11/02 03:40:29 | 000,013,750 | ---- | C] ()
 mlang.dat -> D:\Windows\System32\mlang.dat -> [2006/11/02 03:25:31 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] ()
 StructuredQuerySchema.bin -> D:\Windows\System32\StructuredQuerySchema.bin -> [2006/11/02 03:22:43 | 000,099,999 | ---- | C] ()
 StructuredQuerySchemaTrivial.bin -> D:\Windows\System32\StructuredQuerySchemaTrivial.bin -> [2006/11/02 03:22:43 | 000,018,271 | ---- | C] ()
 
[HardLinks - Junction Points - Mount Points - Symbolic Links]
capilock.dat -> D:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\capilock.dat -> HardLink
< End of report >
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's probably SpyBot's TeaTimer that's restoring those registry entries for running EXEs. Please disable TeaTimer and then run the Exe fix again.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> "Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (reboot)" -> ["D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript]
< Winlogon\Notify settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\
YN -> !SASWinLogon -> 
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks
YN -> "{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}" [HKLM] -> []
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, these files appeared in the OTS log on the XP machine. They are in unicode and aren't being recognized properly. Do you have any idea what they are releated to?

C:\WINDOWS\System32\???????????????????????????????????????????g -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\㩃停潲牧浡䘠汩獥䕜牡桴楌歮䕜牡桴楌歮倠潲整瑣潩⁮潃瑮潲⁬敃瑮牥卜湡屡潃普杩塜楖睥挮湯楦g -> [2007/10/13 21:47:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | M] ()


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

In checking the Windows XP Task Manager, I see that TeaTimer isn't running. Attempted FixExe again, but the same results as before.

The Windows Vista partition appears to be working normally now. So, unless it is needed, I will focus only on the Windows XP partition from now on.

Also ran the OTS fix. After reboot, the notepad log didn't appear. I'm assuming it is because of the missing registry key? So I manually ran another OTS scan after running the OTS fix and reboot (without the fix this time). That log file is below (Unfortunately, I don't know what the unicode is related to):


```
OTS logfile created on: 9/5/2011 1:04:34 PM - Run 3
OTS by OldTimer - Version 3.1.44.4     Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy
 
959.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 401.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 42.00% Memory free
4.00 Gb Paging File | 3.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 83.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 0 0D:\pagefile.sys 0 0 [binary data]
 
%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 85.21 Gb Total Space | 23.22 Gb Free Space | 27.25% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 97.66 Gb Total Space | 65.53 Gb Free Space | 67.10% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive G: | 308.07 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
 
Computer Name: DARMATI
Current User Name: Kevin
Logged in as Administrator.
 
Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
 
[Processes - Safe List]
ots.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:28:57 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
firefox.exe -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe -> [2011/08/30 18:59:04 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
sascore.exe -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCore.exe -> [2011/07/18 20:02:03 | 000,123,264 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
mcagent.exe -> c:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe -> [2011/06/28 07:01:30 | 001,195,408 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mfefire.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,188,136 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcshield.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,171,168 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mfevtps.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,141,792 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcsvhost.exe -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcchsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -> [2010/01/15 08:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
mcsacore.exe -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,203,280 | ---- | M] ()
slimsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 20:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
psiservice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | M] ()
imapihelper.exe -> C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe -> [2006/01/05 01:06:02 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] (Alex Feinman)
tiwlnsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe -> [2004/10/25 12:35:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Modules - No Company Name]
mozjs.dll -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\mozjs.dll -> [2011/08/30 18:59:04 | 001,846,232 | ---- | M] ()
npswf32.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll -> [2011/06/18 21:10:25 | 006,271,136 | ---- | M] ()
is_contextmenu.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\IS_ContextMenu.dll -> [2010/07/23 11:07:20 | 000,153,600 | ---- | M] ()
ssp7ml3.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssp7ml3.dll -> [2009/08/10 03:07:46 | 000,026,624 | ---- | M] ()
saset.dll -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\saset.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:06 | 000,310,800 | ---- | M] ()
sacore.dll -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\sacore.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:04 | 000,652,304 | ---- | M] ()
mcfrmwk.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\mcfrmwk.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:02 | 000,071,696 | ---- | M] ()
cntscan.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\cntscan.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:27:00 | 000,207,376 | ---- | M] ()
apengine.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\apengine.dll -> [2009/01/29 13:26:58 | 000,117,264 | ---- | M] ()
saupkeep.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\saupkeep.dll -> [2009/01/23 11:46:22 | 000,351,248 | ---- | M] ()
sahook.dll -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\sahook.dll -> [2009/01/23 11:46:18 | 000,013,840 | ---- | M] ()
mcsacore.exe -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,203,280 | ---- | M] ()
mcsacoreps.dll -> c:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACorePS.dll -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,056,336 | ---- | M] ()
psiservice.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | M] ()
pdfredirectmonnt.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PDFreDirectMonNT.dll -> [2005/12/02 01:14:55 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] ()
tiwlnsvc.exe -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe -> [2004/10/25 12:35:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Win32 Services - Safe List]
(PEVSystemStart) PEVSystemStart [Auto | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(AppMgmt) Application Management [On_Demand | Stopped] ->  -> File not found
(!SASCORE) SAS Core Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE -> [2011/07/18 20:02:03 | 000,123,264 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
(MatSvc) Microsoft Automated Troubleshooting Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Fix it Center\Matsvc.exe -> [2011/06/13 22:09:22 | 000,267,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(mfefire) McAfee Firewall Core Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,188,136 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McShield) McShield [Unknown | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,171,168 | ---- | M] ()
(mfevtp) McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service [Unknown | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,141,792 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McODS) McAfee Scanner [Auto | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe -> [2010/10/07 21:34:28 | 000,364,216 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McProxy) McAfee Proxy Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McNASvc) McAfee Network Agent [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McNaiAnn) McAfee VirusScan Announcer [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mcmscsvc) McAfee Services [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(McMPFSvc) McAfee Personal Firewall Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(FLEXnet Licensing Service) FLEXnet Licensing Service [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe -> [2010/01/23 17:33:29 | 000,655,624 | ---- | M] (Acresso Software Inc.)
(McComponentHostService) McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe -> [2010/01/15 08:49:20 | 000,227,232 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(RGService) RGService [On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe -> [2009/09/28 16:13:04 | 000,335,872 | ---- | M] ()
(McAfee SiteAdvisor Service) McAfee SiteAdvisor Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe -> [2009/01/23 11:46:14 | 000,203,280 | ---- | M] ()
(YahooAUService) Yahoo! Updater [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe -> [2008/11/09 16:48:14 | 000,602,392 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
(cpextender) Check Point SSL Network Extender [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
(p2pgasvc) Peer Networking Group Authentication [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\p2pgasvc.dll -> [2008/04/13 20:12:02 | 000,105,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(ProtexisLicensing) ProtexisLicensing [Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | M] ()
(ccSetMgr) Symantec Settings Manager [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe -> [2006/04/13 13:21:10 | 000,181,920 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(ccPwdSvc) Symantec Password Validation [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe -> [2006/04/13 13:21:06 | 000,079,520 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(ccEvtMgr) Symantec Event Manager [Disabled | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe -> [2006/04/13 13:20:56 | 000,198,304 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(Imapi Helper) Imapi Helper [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe -> [2006/01/05 01:06:02 | 000,163,840 | ---- | M] (Alex Feinman)
(tiwlnsvc) TI Wlan Service [Auto | Running] -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe -> [2004/10/25 12:35:16 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Driver Services - Safe List]
(SASDIFSV) SASDIFSV [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\sasdifsv.sys -> [2011/07/22 12:27:02 | 000,012,880 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
(SASKUTIL) SASKUTIL [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS -> [2011/07/12 17:55:22 | 000,067,664 | ---- | M] (SUPERAdBlocker.com and SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
(mfehidk) McAfee Inc. mfehidk [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,387,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfefirek) McAfee Inc. mfefirek [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,314,088 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfeavfk) McAfee Inc. mfeavfk [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,153,280 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfeapfk) McAfee Inc. mfeapfk [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,095,824 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfendiskmp) mfendiskmp [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,088,736 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfendisk) McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfendisk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,088,736 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mferkdet) McAfee Inc. mferkdet [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,084,488 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfetdi2k) McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k [Kernel | System | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,084,200 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(cfwids) McAfee Inc. cfwids [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,056,064 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(mfebopk) McAfee Inc. mfebopk [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,052,320 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
(MRESP50) MRESP50 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MRESP50.sys -> [2010/05/26 22:21:22 | 000,020,096 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
(MREMP50) MREMP50 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MREMP50.sys -> [2010/05/26 22:20:34 | 000,021,248 | ---- | M] (Printing Communications Assoc., Inc. (PCAUSA))
(SndTVideo) SndTVideo [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTVideo.sys -> [2010/04/28 08:38:58 | 000,005,688 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider)
(SndTAudio) SndTAudio [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTAudio.sys -> [2010/04/28 08:38:54 | 000,023,096 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) Codename Longhorn DDK provider)
(pwdrvio) pwdrvio [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwdrvio.sys -> [2010/04/09 13:16:50 | 000,016,472 | ---- | M] ()
(pwdspio) pwdspio [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwdspio.sys -> [2010/04/09 13:16:46 | 000,011,104 | ---- | M] ()
(hotcore3) hc3ServiceName [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hotcore3.sys -> [2009/08/04 18:56:26 | 000,040,560 | ---- | M] (Paragon Software Group)
(WsAudioDevice_383) WsAudioDevice_383 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WsAudioDevice_383.sys -> [2008/12/01 16:53:46 | 000,016,640 | ---- | M] (Wondershare)
(VNA) Check Point Virtual Network Adapter [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vna.sys -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,120,976 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
(NwlnkIpx) NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys -> [2008/04/13 14:56:06 | 000,088,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(nm) Network Monitor Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nmnt.sys -> [2008/04/13 14:53:09 | 000,040,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(sscdserd) SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdserd.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:59:10 | 000,086,824 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(sscdmdm) SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Drivers [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdmdm.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:58:20 | 000,106,792 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(sscdmdfl) SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Filter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:57:24 | 000,011,944 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(sscdbus) SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sscdbus.sys -> [2007/07/03 16:54:24 | 000,080,552 | ---- | M] (MCCI Corporation)
(SndTDriverV32) SndTDriverV32 [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SndTDriverV32.sys -> [2006/12/13 19:02:22 | 000,513,152 | ---- | M] (Windows (R) 2000/XP)
(BENDER) Pinnacle DV/AV Capture [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\bender.sys -> [2006/11/21 13:34:24 | 000,203,264 | ---- | M] (Pinnacle Systems)
(SymEvent) SymEvent [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS -> [2006/09/15 22:52:12 | 000,124,016 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation)
(Afc) PPdus ASPI Shell [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\afc.sys -> [2005/02/23 15:58:56 | 000,011,776 | ---- | M] (Arcsoft, Inc.)
(TNET1130) 802.11 WLAN [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TNET1130.sys -> [2004/12/01 18:35:16 | 000,438,912 | ---- | M] (Texas Instruments)
(MRENDIS5) MRENDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MRENDIS5.sys -> [2004/11/22 20:36:39 | 000,018,003 | ---- | M] (Motive, Inc.)
(MREMPR5) MREMPR5 NDIS Protocol Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\MREMPR5.sys -> [2004/11/22 20:36:34 | 000,019,345 | ---- | M] (Motive, Inc.)
(NwlnkNb) NWLink NetBIOS [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(NwlnkSpx) NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol [Kernel | Auto | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(ABVPN2K) Net Firewall Miniport Interface [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\abvpn2k.sys -> [2003/05/21 14:13:00 | 000,156,160 | ---- | M] (AT&T)
(avpnnic) AGN Virtual Network Adapter [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avpnnic.sys -> [2003/04/04 13:48:06 | 000,013,952 | ---- | M] (AT&T)
(wanatw) WAN Miniport (ATW) [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wanatw4.sys -> [2003/01/10 17:13:04 | 000,033,588 | R--- | M] (America Online, Inc.)
(Vpctcom) W2K Vpctcom [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys -> [2002/03/06 16:53:44 | 000,602,757 | ---- | M] (PCTEL,  INC.)
(Vmodem) W2K Vmodem [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys -> [2002/02/26 16:15:46 | 000,690,734 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.)
(ptserial) W2K Pctel Serial Device Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptserial.sys -> [2002/02/20 18:12:24 | 000,120,945 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.)
(Vvoice) W2K Vvoice [Kernel | Boot | Running] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys -> [2002/02/20 18:11:48 | 000,066,111 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.)
(IPFilter) Microsoft IntelliPoint Features driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ipfilter.sys -> [2001/08/23 03:33:10 | 000,010,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
(irsir) Microsoft Serial Infrared Driver [Kernel | On_Demand | Stopped] -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\irsir.sys -> [2001/08/17 09:51:32 | 000,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
 
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\: Search\\"SearchAssistant" -> http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html -> 
< Internet Explorer Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Search Page" ->  -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: Main\\"Start Page" -> http://www.att.net -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: SearchURL\\"" ->  -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\: "ProxyEnable" -> 0 -> 
< FireFox Settings [Prefs.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\prefs.js -> 
browser.search.update -> false ->
browser.startup.homepage -> "http://www.google.com/" ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}:4.8.6 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> [email protected]:1.0 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA}:6.0.20 ->
extensions.enabledItems -> {B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45}:2.8 ->
< FireFox Settings [User.js] > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\FireFox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\user.js -> 
< FireFox Extensions [HKLM] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{B7082FAA-CB62-4872-9106-E42DD88EDE45} -> C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\SITEADVISOR] -> [2011/09/05 11:12:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 6.0.1\extensions ->  -> 
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 6.0.1\extensions\\Components -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\COMPONENTS] -> [2011/09/03 19:39:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 6.0.1\extensions\\Plugins -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\PLUGINS] -> [2011/07/09 16:36:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox Extensions [User Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions -> [2008/08/26 21:01:19 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions -> [2011/07/01 23:06:51 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Yahoo! Toolbar   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions\{635abd67-4fe9-1b23-4f01-e679fa7484c1} -> [2009/05/12 20:08:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"Free YouTube Download (Free Studio) Menu"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C} -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ok1z0lzp.Kevin\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/02/01 21:01:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pxoser89.Darmati\extensions -> [2011/08/07 00:08:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"Free YouTube Download (Free Studio) Menu"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pxoser89.Darmati\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C} -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\pxoser89.Darmati\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/08/07 00:08:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} -> [2010/06/08 20:42:22 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
"Free YouTube Download (Free Studio) Menu"   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{ACAA314B-EEBA-48e4-AD47-84E31C44796C} -> [2011/07/01 23:06:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
DownloadHelper   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d} -> [2011/04/02 21:01:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
DownloadHelper   -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\{b9db16a4-6edc-47ec-a1f4-b86292ed211d}(2) -> [2010/04/22 18:21:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/01/30 23:05:35 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
  -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\ykgfxhmq.default\extensions\[email protected] -> [2011/04/02 21:00:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< FireFox SearchPlugins [User Folders] > -> 
< FireFox Extensions [Program Folders] > -> 
  -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions -> [2011/09/02 19:42:52 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Console   -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} -> [2010/04/30 21:23:36 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
Java Quick Starter -> C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE6\LIB\DEPLOY\JQS\FF -> [2010/04/30 21:22:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
< HOSTS File > ([2011/08/31 21:16:51 | 000,000,736 | ---- | M] - 19 lines) -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts -> 
Reset Hosts
127.0.0.1       localhost
< BHO's [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\ -> 
{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [&Yahoo! Toolbar Helper] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 001,205,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
{7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110903193948.dll [scriptproxy] -> [2011/04/14 14:01:38 | 000,075,848 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
{FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll [SingleInstance Class] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 000,158,520 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar -> 
"{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll [att.net Toolbar] -> [2010/03/23 03:51:16 | 001,205,560 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.)
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ -> 
WebBrowser\\"{47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll [Adobe PDF] -> [2010/09/22 18:09:18 | 000,349,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
WebBrowser\\"{C7768536-96F8-4001-B1A2-90EE21279187}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\EarthLink TotalAccess\Toolbar\Toolbar.dll [EarthLink Toolbar] -> [2009/10/10 11:21:06 | 001,033,536 | ---- | M] (EarthLink, Inc.)
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0" -> C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe [C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe] -> [2010/09/22 18:11:26 | 000,640,440 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Inc.)
"ATT-SST_McciTrayApp" -> C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe ["C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"] -> [2010/07/27 06:15:50 | 001,573,888 | ---- | M] (Alcatel-Lucent)
"KernelFaultCheck" ->  [%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k] -> File not found
"LanguageShortcut" -> C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe ["C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"] -> [2007/01/08 23:17:42 | 000,052,256 | ---- | M] ()
"mcui_exe" -> C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe ["C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey] -> [2011/06/28 07:01:30 | 001,195,408 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
"TI WLAN" -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe [C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe] -> [2005/03/14 11:01:36 | 001,150,976 | ---- | M] ()
"VTTimer" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTTimer.exe [VTTimer.exe] -> [2006/09/21 17:36:18 | 000,053,248 | R--- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.)
"VTTrayp" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTTrayp.exe [VTtrayp.exe] -> [2006/12/15 15:04:28 | 000,176,128 | R--- | M] (S3 Graphics Co., Ltd.)
< Run [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run -> 
"SpybotSD TeaTimer" -> C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe [C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe] -> [2009/03/05 16:07:20 | 002,260,480 | RHS- | M] (Safer-Networking Ltd.)
"SUPERAntiSpyware" -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe [C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe] -> [2011/07/28 21:09:07 | 004,599,680 | ---- | M] (SUPERAntiSpyware.com)
< All Users Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Kevin Startup Folder > -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\Startup -> 
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Infodelivery\Restrictions
\Infodelivery\Restrictions\\"NoSplash" ->  [0] -> File not found
< Software Policy Settings [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer -> 
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"HonorAutoRunSetting" ->  [1] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - Explorer [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
\\"NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [323] -> File not found
\\"_NoDriveTypeAutoRun" ->  [255] -> File not found
\\"NoDriveAutoRun" ->  [67108863] -> File not found
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings - System [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\ -> 
CmdMapping\\"{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
CmdMapping\\"{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}" [HKLM] ->  [Reg Error: Key error.] -> File not found
< Internet Explorer Plugins [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Plugins\ -> 
< Default Prefix > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\URL\DefaultPrefix
"" -> http://
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 4589 domain(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 77 range(s) found. -> 
< Trusted Sites Domains [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Domains\ -> [Key] 4614 domain(s) found. -> 
$talisma_url$ .[https] -> Trusted sites -> 
www_google.com [http] -> Local intranet -> 
internet .[about] -> Trusted sites -> 
ttlc_intuit.com [https] -> Trusted sites -> 
mcafee.com .[http] -> Trusted sites -> 
mcafee.com .[https] -> Trusted sites -> 
< Trusted Sites Ranges [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ZoneMap\Ranges\ -> [Key] 77 range(s) found. -> 
< Downloaded Program Files > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Code Store Database\Distribution Units\ -> 
{05CA9FB0-3E3E-4B36-BF41-0E3A5CAA8CD8} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/4/9/e494c802-dd90-4c6b-a074-469358f075a6/OGAControl.cab [Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool] -> 
{0DB074F0-617E-4EE9-912C-2965CF2AA5A4} [HKLM] -> http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/0/7/707a44ad-52ad-49af-b7ef-e21b6b0656e4/VirtualEarth3D.cab [Reg Error: Key error.] -> 
{588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} [HKLM] -> https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB [FixItClient Class] -> 
{8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20] -> 
{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} [HKLM] -> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/ultrashim.cab [Reg Error: Value error.] -> 
{96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} [HKLM] -> http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab [S3DisplayAct.UserControl1] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0020-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20] -> 
{CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} [HKLM] -> http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab [Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20] -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\ -> 
DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254 -> 
< Name Servers [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Adapters\ -> 
{8AE97C7F-DC4B-4B59-98B5-59163CA90455}\\DhcpNameServer -> 192.168.1.254   (VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter) -> 
IE Styles -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Styles
"MaxScriptStatements" -> Reg Error: Invalid data type.
< Winlogon settings [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon -> 
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell -> 
Explorer.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe -> [2008/04/13 20:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
*UserInit* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\UserInit -> 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe -> [2008/04/13 20:12:38 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
*MultiFile Done* -> -> 
< ShellExecuteHooks [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks -> 
"{56F9679E-7826-4C84-81F3-532071A8BCC5}" [HKLM] -> C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\MsnlNamespaceMgr.dll [] -> [2009/05/24 22:41:34 | 000,304,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
< Domain Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe" -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe [C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe:*:Enabled:SSL Network Extender Service] -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe:*:Enabled:Rosetta Stone Version 3 Application] -> [2010/01/13 00:09:06 | 007,573,547 | ---- | M] (Multidmedia Limited                 )
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe:*:Enabled:Rosetta Stone Ltd Services] -> [2009/09/24 15:23:52 | 000,547,096 | ---- | M] (Rosetta Stone Ltd.  )
< Standard Profile Authorized Applications List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List -> 
"C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\Nero Web\SetupXu.exe" ->  [C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\Nero Web\SetupXu.exe:*:Enabled:Nero ProductSetup] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe" -> C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe [C:\Program Files\ATT-HSI\McciBrowser.exe:*:Enabled:motivebrowser.exe] -> [2010/05/26 22:21:18 | 001,051,136 | ---- | M] (Alcatel-Lucent)
"C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" -> C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe [C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe:*:Enabled:BitTorrent] -> [2010/08/31 18:20:08 | 000,689,016 | ---- | M] (BitTorrent, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe" -> C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe [C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe:*:Enabled:SSL Network Extender Service] -> [2008/06/05 16:40:48 | 000,344,161 | ---- | M] (Check Point Software Technologies)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Nero Web\SetupX.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Nero Web\SetupX.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Nero Web\SetupX.exe:*:Enabled:Nero ProductSetup] -> [2008/05/28 09:26:58 | 001,856,808 | ---- | M] (Nero AG)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\WebKit2WebProcess.exe:*:Enabled:WebKit] -> [2011/06/24 22:56:24 | 000,014,184 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe:*:Enabled:McAfee Shared Service Host] -> [2010/03/10 11:14:44 | 000,271,480 | ---- | M] (McAfee, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\MNA\McNASvc.exe" ->  [C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\MNA\McNASvc.exe:*:Enabled:McAfee Network Agent] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\geplugin.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\geplugin.exe [C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\plugin\geplugin.exe:*:Enabled:Google Earth] -> [2011/05/17 05:40:44 | 000,072,704 | ---- | M] (Google)
"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE" ->  [C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE:*:Enabled:OUTLOOK] -> File not found
"C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe [C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe:*:Enabled:Firefox] -> [2011/08/30 18:59:04 | 000,924,632 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe [C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe:*:Disabled:Outlook Express] -> [2008/04/13 20:12:28 | 000,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\RosettaStoneVersion3.exe:*:Disabled:Rosetta Stone Version 3 Application] -> [2010/01/13 00:09:06 | 007,573,547 | ---- | M] (Multidmedia Limited                 )
"C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe [C:\Program Files\Rosetta Stone\Rosetta Stone Version 3\support\bin\win\RosettaStoneLtdServices.exe:*:Disabled:Rosetta Stone Ltd Services] -> [2009/09/24 15:23:52 | 000,547,096 | ---- | M] (Rosetta Stone Ltd.  )
"C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe" -> C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe [C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe:*:Disabled:Wireless LAN Utility] -> [2005/03/14 11:01:36 | 001,150,976 | ---- | M] ()
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe" -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe [C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmc.exe:*:Enabled:Microsoft Management Console] -> [2008/04/13 20:12:25 | 001,414,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe" ->  [C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe:*:Disabled:PnkBstrA] -> File not found
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe" ->  [C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe:*:Disabled:PnkBstrB] -> File not found
< SafeBoot AlternateShell [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot -> 
< CDROM Autorun Setting [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE]> -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdrom ->
"AutoRun" -> 1 -> 
"DisplayName" -> CD-ROM Driver -> 
"ImagePath" ->  [system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys] -> File not found
< Drives with AutoRun files > ->  -> 
C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [] -> C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT [ NTFS ] -> [2006/07/12 22:49:16 | 000,000,000 | -HS- | M] ()
D:\autoexec.bat [REM Dummy file for NTVDM | ] -> D:\autoexec.bat [ NTFS ] -> [2006/09/18 17:43:36 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] ()
< MountPoints2 [HKEY_CURRENT_USER] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2 -> 
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\\"" ->  [AutoRun] -> File not found
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\\"" ->  [Auto&Play] -> File not found
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command
\{87da5657-5848-11de-8faa-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command\\"" ->  [J:\LaunchU3.exe -a] -> File not found
\{c6013ff2-0402-11e0-b568-540c2a81fd17}
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2\{c6013ff2-0402-11e0-b568-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command
\{c6013ff2-0402-11e0-b568-540c2a81fd17}\Shell\AutoRun\command\\"" ->  [F:\autorun.exe] -> File not found
< Registry Shell Spawning - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command -> 
comfile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
exefile [open] -> "%1" %* -> 
< File Associations - Select to Repair > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>\ -> 
.com [@ = comfile] -> "%1" %* -> 
.exe [@ = exefile] -> "%1" %* -> 
 
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< Disabled MSConfig State [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shared Tools\MSConfig\state -> 
"bootini" -> 0 -> 
"services" -> 0 -> 
"startup" -> 0 -> 
"system.ini" -> 0 -> 
"win.ini" -> 0 -> 
 
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
 WinRAR -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\WinRAR -> [2025/10/04 21:46:17 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 McAfee -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\McAfee -> [2011/09/05 11:25:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 _OTS -> C:\_OTS -> [2011/09/03 00:08:07 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 QuickTime -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\QuickTime -> [2011/09/02 18:50:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 QuickTime -> C:\Program Files\QuickTime -> [2011/09/02 18:48:47 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Apple Computer -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer -> [2011/09/02 18:48:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ie8 -> C:\WINDOWS\ie8 -> [2011/09/01 23:29:01 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C]
 att.net -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\att.net -> [2011/09/01 23:08:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 att.net -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\att.net -> [2011/09/01 23:08:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATTYToolbar -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\ATTYToolbar -> [2011/09/01 23:07:29 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 ATTYToolbar -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ATTYToolbar -> [2011/09/01 23:07:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Yahoo! Companion -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion -> [2011/09/01 23:07:25 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 22:06:38 | 000,645,632 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools)
 XP TCPIP Repair -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\XP TCPIP Repair -> [2011/08/31 21:15:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 XP TCPIP Repair -> C:\Program Files\XP TCPIP Repair -> [2011/08/31 21:15:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Puppy28962P -> C:\Puppy28962P -> [2011/08/29 21:52:20 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Puppy1084P -> C:\Puppy1084P -> [2011/08/27 23:57:26 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Puppy.exe -> [2011/08/27 22:23:36 | 004,187,178 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 Puppy10343P -> C:\Puppy10343P -> [2011/08/27 22:05:24 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 NIRCMD.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:24 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (NirSoft)
 SWREG.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:21 | 000,518,144 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWSC.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,406,528 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 SWXCACLS.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX)
 ERDNT -> C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT -> [2011/08/27 21:58:59 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Puppy -> C:\Puppy -> [2011/08/27 21:58:56 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C]
 Qoobox -> C:\Qoobox -> [2011/08/27 21:58:13 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Spybot - Search & Destroy -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Spybot - Search & Destroy -> [2011/08/26 23:40:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 dds.scr -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\dds.scr -> [2011/08/25 22:23:45 | 000,607,260 | R--- | C] (Swearware)
 HiJackThis -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\HiJackThis -> [2011/08/23 20:23:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Trend Micro -> C:\Program Files\Trend Micro -> [2011/08/23 20:23:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> [2011/08/22 23:25:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 !SASCORE -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\!SASCORE -> [2011/08/22 23:24:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\SUPERAntiSpyware -> [2011/08/22 23:24:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\SUPERAntiSpyware.com -> [2011/08/22 23:24:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 SUPERAntiSpyware -> C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware -> [2011/08/22 23:24:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 Recent -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Recent -> [2011/08/18 22:05:51 | 000,000,000 | RH-D | C]
 110812 Malicious -> C:\110812 Malicious -> [2011/08/13 21:49:49 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 MpEngineStore -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\MpEngineStore -> [2011/08/13 01:13:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C]
 rdpwd.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpwd.sys -> [2011/08/12 21:55:31 | 000,139,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 ndistapi.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys -> [2011/08/12 21:53:16 | 000,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation)
 pcouffin.sys -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\pcouffin.sys -> [2011/03/22 19:57:01 | 000,047,360 | ---- | C] (VSO Software)
 
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job -> [2011/09/05 13:10:01 | 000,000,884 | ---- | M] ()
 DataUpload.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\DataUpload.job -> [2011/09/05 11:28:01 | 000,000,580 | -H-- | M] ()
 wpa.dbl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl -> [2011/09/05 11:25:59 | 000,012,598 | ---- | M] ()
 McAfee Security Center.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk -> [2011/09/05 11:25:02 | 000,001,595 | ---- | M] ()
 GlaryInitialize.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GlaryInitialize.job -> [2011/09/05 11:24:41 | 000,000,312 | ---- | M] ()
 GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job -> [2011/09/05 11:24:37 | 000,000,880 | ---- | M] ()
 ConfigExec.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\ConfigExec.job -> [2011/09/05 11:24:34 | 000,000,616 | -H-- | M] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2011/09/05 11:24:19 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] ()
 HiJackThis.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk -> [2011/09/03 00:22:19 | 000,002,447 | ---- | M] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2011/09/02 20:12:34 | 000,001,355 | ---- | M] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,742 | ---- | M] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,724 | ---- | M] ()
 QuickTime Player.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk -> [2011/09/02 18:50:47 | 000,001,604 | ---- | M] ()
 AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job -> [2011/09/02 17:22:03 | 000,000,284 | ---- | M] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2011/09/01 23:40:55 | 000,521,460 | ---- | M] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2011/09/01 23:40:55 | 000,094,318 | ---- | M] ()
 AT&T Internet.url -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Internet.url -> [2011/09/01 23:08:31 | 000,000,155 | ---- | M] ()
 AT&T Webmail.url -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\AT&T Webmail.url -> [2011/09/01 23:08:27 | 000,000,157 | ---- | M] ()
 Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> C:\WINDOWS\tasks\Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job -> [2011/09/01 21:12:00 | 000,000,472 | ---- | M] ()
 FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl -> [2011/08/31 22:36:33 | 000,404,640 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
 hosts -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts -> [2011/08/31 21:16:51 | 000,000,736 | ---- | M] ()
 XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> [2011/08/31 21:15:49 | 000,000,670 | ---- | M] ()
 OTS.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\OTS.exe -> [2011/08/31 20:28:57 | 000,645,632 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools)
 Puppy.exe -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Puppy.exe -> [2011/08/27 17:21:28 | 004,187,178 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 hosts.bak -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts.bak -> [2011/08/26 23:52:33 | 000,249,881 | R--- | M] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,951 | ---- | M] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,933 | ---- | M] ()
 dds.scr -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\dds.scr -> [2011/08/25 21:07:48 | 000,607,260 | R--- | M] (Swearware)
 FixExe.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\FixExe.reg -> [2011/08/25 21:07:12 | 000,000,335 | ---- | M] ()
 SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> [2011/08/22 23:24:45 | 000,001,678 | ---- | M] ()
 BOOTSECT.BAK -> C:\BOOTSECT.BAK -> [2011/08/22 01:12:42 | 000,008,192 | R-S- | M] ()
 Boot.BAK -> C:\Boot.BAK -> [2011/08/22 01:12:42 | 000,000,330 | -H-- | M] ()
 boot.ini -> C:\boot.ini -> [2011/08/22 00:19:33 | 000,000,330 | RHS- | M] ()
 diagwrn.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\diagwrn.xml -> [2011/08/21 21:00:07 | 000,001,887 | ---- | M] ()
 diagerr.xml -> C:\WINDOWS\diagerr.xml -> [2011/08/21 21:00:07 | 000,001,887 | ---- | M] ()
 {84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 {5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:35 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] ()
 SeaTools for Windows.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SeaTools for Windows.lnk -> [2011/08/14 22:26:00 | 000,002,329 | ---- | M] ()
 Glary Utilities.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Glary Utilities.lnk -> [2011/08/13 18:47:25 | 000,000,741 | ---- | M] ()
 
[Files - No Company Name]
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,742 | ---- | C] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:03 | 000,000,724 | ---- | C] ()
 Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Mozilla Firefox.lnk -> [2011/09/02 19:43:02 | 000,000,730 | ---- | C] ()
 QuickTime Player.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk -> [2011/09/02 18:50:46 | 000,001,604 | ---- | C] ()
 imsins.BAK -> C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK -> [2011/09/01 23:15:58 | 000,001,355 | ---- | C] ()
 XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\XP TCPIP Repair.lnk -> [2011/08/31 21:15:49 | 000,000,670 | ---- | C] ()
 McAfee Security Center.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\McAfee Security Center.lnk -> [2011/08/31 21:08:39 | 000,001,595 | ---- | C] ()
 MBR.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:24 | 000,208,896 | ---- | C] ()
 PEV.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:21 | 000,256,000 | ---- | C] ()
 sed.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,098,816 | ---- | C] ()
 grep.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,080,412 | ---- | C] ()
 zip.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe -> [2011/08/27 21:59:20 | 000,068,096 | ---- | C] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,951 | ---- | C] ()
 Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Spybot - Search & Destroy.lnk -> [2011/08/26 23:40:18 | 000,000,933 | ---- | C] ()
 FixExe.reg -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\FixExe.reg -> [2011/08/25 22:23:45 | 000,000,335 | ---- | C] ()
 HiJackThis.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\HiJackThis.lnk -> [2011/08/23 20:23:48 | 000,002,447 | ---- | C] ()
 SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition.lnk -> [2011/08/22 23:24:45 | 000,001,678 | ---- | C] ()
 {5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{5DF59285-876F-4B9D-B981-E7CD0C5D9D34} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:15 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 {84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\{84A871EC-3020-41C8-80CA-529F7EBF40C3} -> [2011/08/20 01:36:14 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 Internet Explorer.lnk -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk -> [2011/08/13 17:56:16 | 000,000,803 | ---- | C] ()
 COOLSYS.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\COOLSYS.INI -> [2011/03/30 22:43:00 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 coolcust.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\coolcust.ini -> [2011/03/30 22:42:53 | 000,010,705 | ---- | C] ()
 COOL.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\COOL.INI -> [2011/03/30 22:40:55 | 000,029,778 | ---- | C] ()
 pcouffin.cat -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\pcouffin.cat -> [2011/03/22 19:57:01 | 000,007,887 | ---- | C] ()
 pcouffin.inf -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\pcouffin.inf -> [2011/03/22 19:57:01 | 000,001,144 | ---- | C] ()
 FontCache3.0.0.0.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat -> [2011/03/05 12:24:55 | 000,802,312 | ---- | C] ()
 PnkBstrK.sys -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\PnkBstrK.sys -> [2011/03/05 12:13:30 | 000,138,056 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d8caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8caps.dat -> [2011/02/11 14:50:19 | 000,000,552 | ---- | C] ()
 $_hpcst$.hpc -> C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\$_hpcst$.hpc -> [2011/02/05 22:05:57 | 000,002,528 | ---- | C] ()
 UNWISE.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\UNWISE.EXE -> [2010/12/15 00:40:12 | 000,129,024 | ---- | C] ()
 CoolTips.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\CoolTips.INI -> [2010/12/15 00:38:18 | 000,000,056 | ---- | C] ()
 iPlayer.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\iPlayer.INI -> [2010/12/09 21:53:15 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 $_hpcst$.hpc -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\$_hpcst$.hpc -> [2010/08/31 15:00:27 | 000,002,528 | ---- | C] ()
 MPUI.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\MPUI.ini -> [2010/08/27 22:57:16 | 000,000,098 | ---- | C] ()
 ssndii.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\ssndii.exe -> [2010/08/16 21:39:58 | 000,482,408 | ---- | C] ()
 ssp7ml3.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssp7ml3.dll -> [2010/08/16 21:39:05 | 000,026,624 | ---- | C] ()
 IS_ContextMenu.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\IS_ContextMenu.dll -> [2010/08/12 10:08:00 | 000,153,600 | ---- | C] ()
 mix-fx.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\mix-fx.ini -> [2010/07/10 23:33:05 | 000,000,051 | ---- | C] ()
 pwNative.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pwNative.exe -> [2010/07/10 14:47:39 | 000,535,624 | ---- | C] ()
 pwdrvio.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pwdrvio.sys -> [2010/07/10 14:47:29 | 000,016,472 | ---- | C] ()
 pwdspio.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pwdspio.sys -> [2010/07/10 14:47:28 | 000,011,104 | ---- | C] ()
 temp995.bat -> C:\Program Files\temp995.bat -> [2010/06/12 21:17:12 | 000,000,336 | ---- | C] ()
 d3d9caps.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9caps.dat -> [2009/10/03 19:39:28 | 000,000,664 | ---- | C] ()
 gpupdate.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.bin -> [2009/10/01 21:40:48 | 000,000,083 | ---- | C] ()
 AviSplitter.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\AviSplitter.INI -> [2009/09/07 17:49:07 | 000,000,038 | ---- | C] ()
 KGyGaAvL.sys -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\KGyGaAvL.sys -> [2009/08/17 22:41:56 | 000,001,056 | -HS- | C] ()
 fidbox2.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fidbox2.dat -> [2009/05/12 21:20:12 | 001,713,952 | -HS- | C] ()
 fidbox.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fidbox.dat -> [2009/05/12 21:20:12 | 000,129,056 | -HS- | C] ()
 GREUninstall.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\GREUninstall.exe -> [2009/01/28 23:42:38 | 000,118,784 | ---- | C] ()
 9BB7847C9F.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\9BB7847C9F.dll -> [2008/07/20 23:52:40 | 000,000,008 | RHS- | C] ()
 structuredqueryschematrivial.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\structuredqueryschematrivial.bin -> [2008/05/26 21:59:42 | 000,018,904 | ---- | C] ()
 structuredqueryschema.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\structuredqueryschema.bin -> [2008/05/26 21:59:40 | 000,106,605 | ---- | C] ()
 webica.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\webica.ini -> [2008/05/18 22:37:49 | 000,000,102 | ---- | C] ()
 QTSBandwidthCache -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache -> [2008/05/17 18:05:18 | 000,001,359 | ---- | C] ()
 OGACheckControl.DLL -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\OGACheckControl.DLL -> [2008/02/04 18:23:10 | 000,693,792 | ---- | C] ()
 mozver.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat -> [2007/11/26 23:59:46 | 000,011,705 | ---- | C] ()
 idxcntrs.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\idxcntrs.ini -> [2007/09/27 10:51:02 | 000,020,698 | ---- | C] ()
 gsrvctr.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gsrvctr.ini -> [2007/09/27 10:48:48 | 000,030,628 | ---- | C] ()
 gthrctr.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\gthrctr.ini -> [2007/09/27 10:48:28 | 000,031,698 | ---- | C] ()
 _MSRSTRT.EXE -> C:\WINDOWS\_MSRSTRT.EXE -> [2007/08/01 18:37:04 | 000,002,560 | ---- | C] ()
 fusioncache.dat -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\fusioncache.dat -> [2007/07/20 21:20:30 | 000,000,128 | ---- | C] ()
 AuthMgr.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\AuthMgr.INI -> [2007/06/28 22:36:19 | 000,000,034 | ---- | C] ()
 NeroDigital.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\NeroDigital.ini -> [2007/04/29 00:53:57 | 000,000,069 | ---- | C] ()
 addr_file.html -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\addr_file.html -> [2007/04/29 00:33:38 | 000,000,305 | ---- | C] ()
 pdf995.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\pdf995.ini -> [2007/04/10 22:00:13 | 000,000,028 | ---- | C] ()
 wpd99.drv -> C:\WINDOWS\wpd99.drv -> [2007/04/05 20:26:22 | 000,000,142 | ---- | C] ()
 pdf995mon.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdf995mon.dll -> [2007/04/05 20:26:05 | 000,051,716 | ---- | C] ()
 agnslang.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\agnslang.ini -> [2007/04/05 20:07:03 | 000,010,009 | ---- | C] ()
 PSIService.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\PSIService.exe -> [2006/11/02 20:40:12 | 000,174,656 | ---- | C] ()
 DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini -> [2006/10/08 20:58:47 | 000,134,144 | ---- | C] ()
 winamp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\winamp.ini -> [2006/10/07 22:36:23 | 000,000,024 | ---- | C] ()
 atid.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\atid.ini -> [2006/10/01 20:54:55 | 000,000,029 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBC.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI -> [2006/08/01 21:16:55 | 000,000,376 | ---- | C] ()
 cmirmdrv.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmirmdrv.exe -> [2006/07/25 22:37:59 | 000,233,472 | ---- | C] ()
 cmirmdrv.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmirmdrv.dll -> [2006/07/25 22:37:59 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] ()
 CMISETUP.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\CMISETUP.INI -> [2006/07/25 22:37:48 | 000,000,092 | ---- | C] ()
 CMCDPLAY.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\CMCDPLAY.INI -> [2006/07/25 22:37:47 | 000,000,026 | ---- | C] ()
 Wininit.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Wininit.ini -> [2006/07/25 22:37:45 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] ()
 CMIUninstall.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\CMIUninstall.exe -> [2006/07/25 22:37:37 | 000,266,240 | ---- | C] ()
 CmiRmRedundDir.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\CmiRmRedundDir.exe -> [2006/07/25 22:37:37 | 000,225,280 | ---- | C] ()
 CMIRmDriver.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\CMIRmDriver.dll -> [2006/07/25 22:37:36 | 000,028,672 | ---- | C] ()
 Ascd_tmp.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\Ascd_tmp.ini -> [2006/07/25 22:07:01 | 000,003,450 | ---- | C] ()
 ASUSHWIO.SYS -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ASUSHWIO.SYS -> [2006/07/25 22:06:58 | 000,005,824 | ---- | C] ()
 msoffice.ini -> C:\WINDOWS\msoffice.ini -> [2006/07/22 22:55:38 | 000,000,012 | ---- | C] ()
 FwRad17.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FwRad17.bin -> [2006/07/22 22:12:32 | 000,094,192 | ---- | C] ()
 FwRad16.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FwRad16.bin -> [2006/07/22 22:12:32 | 000,092,836 | ---- | C] ()
 TnetWCoInst.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TnetWCoInst.dll -> [2006/07/22 22:12:32 | 000,069,632 | ---- | C] ()
 TrueSoft.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat -> [2006/07/12 23:25:27 | 000,001,536 | ---- | C] ()
 ltinstal.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltinstal.dll -> [2006/07/12 23:10:51 | 000,029,696 | ---- | C] ()
 aolback.exe.lnk -> C:\WINDOWS\aolback.exe.lnk -> [2006/07/12 23:06:11 | 000,000,715 | ---- | C] ()
 nsreg.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat -> [2006/07/12 23:02:44 | 000,000,335 | ---- | C] ()
 bootstat.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat -> [2006/07/12 22:53:58 | 000,002,048 | --S- | C] ()
 emptyregdb.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat -> [2006/07/12 22:46:35 | 000,021,640 | ---- | C] ()
 ODBCINST.INI -> C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI -> [2006/07/12 20:38:09 | 000,004,161 | ---- | C] ()
 FNTCACHE.DAT -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT -> [2006/07/12 20:36:36 | 000,278,152 | ---- | C] ()
 PDFreDirectMonNT.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\PDFreDirectMonNT.dll -> [2005/12/02 01:14:55 | 000,014,336 | ---- | C] ()
 mlang.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,673,088 | ---- | C] ()
 perfh009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,521,460 | ---- | C] ()
 perfi009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] ()
 dssec.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,218,003 | ---- | C] ()
 perfc009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,094,318 | ---- | C] ()
 mib.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,046,258 | ---- | C] ()
 perfd009.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,028,626 | ---- | C] ()
 secupd.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,004,569 | ---- | C] ()
 oembios.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,004,461 | ---- | C] ()
 dcache.bin -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,001,804 | ---- | C] ()
 noise.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat -> [2004/08/04 08:00:00 | 000,000,741 | ---- | C] ()
 zlib.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\zlib.dll -> [2002/03/13 16:46:46 | 000,053,248 | R--- | C] ()
 UniClear.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\UniClear.exe -> [2000/02/16 01:00:00 | 000,016,384 | ---- | C] ()
 pctspk.exe -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe -> [1999/10/25 13:27:40 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] ()
 pthsp.dat -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat -> [1999/08/16 04:37:28 | 000,000,456 | ---- | C] ()
 Declw.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Declw.dll -> [1996/02/23 17:34:48 | 000,014,629 | ---- | C] ()
 Decln.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\Decln.dll -> [1996/02/22 15:09:20 | 000,032,256 | ---- | C] ()
 
[Files/Folders - Unicode - All]
C:\WINDOWS\System32\???????????????????????????????????????????g -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\&#14915;&#20572;&#28530;&#29287;&#28001;&#17952;&#27753;&#29541;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#20512;&#28530;&#25972;&#29795;&#28521;&#8302;&#28483;&#29806;&#28530;&#8300;&#25923;&#29806;&#29285;&#21340;&#28257;&#23649;&#28483;&#26222;&#26473;&#22620;&#26966;&#30565;&#25390;&#28271;&#26982;g -> [2007/10/13 21:47:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | C] ()
C:\WINDOWS\System32\???????????????????????????????????????????g -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\&#14915;&#20572;&#28530;&#29287;&#28001;&#17952;&#27753;&#29541;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#17756;&#29281;&#26740;&#26956;&#27502;&#20512;&#28530;&#25972;&#29795;&#28521;&#8302;&#28483;&#29806;&#28530;&#8300;&#25923;&#29806;&#29285;&#21340;&#28257;&#23649;&#28483;&#26222;&#26473;&#22620;&#26966;&#30565;&#25390;&#28271;&#26982;g -> [2007/10/13 21:47:33 | 000,000,152 | ---- | M] ()
< End of report >
```


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the HijackThis log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:30:27 PM, on 9/5/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.att.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110903193948.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: att.net Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TI WLAN] C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} (FixItClient Class) - https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} (S3DisplayAct.UserControl1) - http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Check Point SSL Network Extender (cpextender) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Alex Feinman - C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PEVSystemStart - Unknown owner - C:\Puppy27826P\pev.3XE (file missing)
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: RGService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: TI Wlan Service (tiwlnsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8545 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:dir
C:\WINDOWS\system32
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

Please do the same on the D partition using this code:


```
:Dir
D:\Windows\Installer
```


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the SystemLook log for the C: (Windows XP) partition:

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 18:44 on 05/09/2011 by Kevin
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== dir ==========

C:\WINDOWS\system32 - Parameters: "(none)"

---Files---
$winnt$.inf --a---- 261 bytes [00:35 13/07/2006] [02:53 13/07/2006]
12520437.cpx --a--c- 2151 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
12520850.cpx --a--c- 2233 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
6to4svc(3).dll --a---- 100352 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
6to4svc.dll --a---- 100864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:33 12/02/2010]
9BB7847C9F.dll -r-hs-- 8 bytes [03:52 21/07/2008] [03:52 21/07/2008]
a3d.dll --a---- 712704 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [16:08 23/11/2001]
aaaamon.dll --a--c- 25600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
aaclient.dll ------- 136192 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
aamd532.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [06:06 17/04/1999]
ac3filter.ax --a---- 675840 bytes [14:07 12/08/2010] [15:07 23/07/2010]
access.cpl --a---- 68608 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
acctres.dll --a---- 64512 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
accwiz.exe --a---- 184320 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
acelpdec.ax --a--c- 61952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
acledit.dll --a--c- 129536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
aclui.dll --a---- 115712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
activeds.dll --a---- 193536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
activeds.tlb --a---- 111104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
actmovie.exe --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
actxprxy.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
admparse.dll --a---- 72704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:32 08/03/2009]
AdobePDF.dll --a---- 46928 bytes [04:37 11/08/2010] [03:50 20/08/2009]
AdobePDFUI.dll -ra---- 22872 bytes [04:37 11/08/2010] [03:50 20/08/2009]
adptif.dll --a--c- 26112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
adsldp.dll --a---- 175616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
adsldpc.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
adsmsext.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
adsnt.dll --a---- 263680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
advapi32.dll --a---- 617472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:10 09/02/2009]
advpack.dll --a---- 128512 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:32 08/03/2009]
advpack.dll.mui --a---- 10240 bytes [22:38 13/08/2007] [18:21 08/03/2009]
ahui.exe --a---- 98304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
alg.exe --a---- 44544 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
alrsvc.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
AluriaReg.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [02:16 26/06/2007] [19:32 17/05/2004]
amcompat.tlb --a---- 16832 bytes [02:49 13/07/2006] [01:35 06/02/2011]
amstream.dll --a---- 70656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ansi.sys --a--c- 9029 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
apcups.dll --a--c- 102912 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
append.exe --a--c- 12498 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
apphelp.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
appwiz.cpl --a---- 549888 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
arp.exe --a--c- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
asctrls.ocx --a---- 114688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:08 14/04/2008]
ASE.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [02:16 26/06/2007] [09:22 21/04/2003]
asferror.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
asycfilt.dll ------- 65536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:37 05/03/2010]
at.exe --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ati2cqag.dll ------- 229376 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati2dvaa.dll ------- 377984 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati2dvag.dll ------- 201728 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati3d1ag.dll ------- 870784 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ati3duag.dll ------- 1888992 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ativdaxx.ax ------- 9728 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ativmvxx.ax ------- 23040 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ativtmxx.dll ------- 32768 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ativvaxx.dll ------- 516768 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
atkctrs.dll --a--c- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
atl.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [19:01 17/07/2009]
atl70.dll --a---- 84992 bytes [07:18 05/01/2002] [06:18 05/01/2002]
atl71.dll --a---- 89088 bytes [00:05 19/03/2003] [23:05 18/03/2003]
atmadm.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
atmfd.dll --a---- 290432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:56 15/02/2011]
atmlib.dll --a---- 30208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
atmpvcno.dll --a--c- 34816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
atrace.dll --a--c- 11264 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
attrib.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Audio3D.dll --a---- 712704 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [16:08 23/11/2001]
audiodev.dll ------- 276992 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:33 31/01/2009]
audiosrv.dll --a---- 42496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
auditusr.exe --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
authz.dll --a---- 62464 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
autochk.exe --a---- 588800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
autoconv.exe --a---- 602624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
autodisc.dll --a--c- 80384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
AUTOEXEC.NT --a--c- 1688 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
autofmt.exe --a---- 580608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
autolfn.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
avicap.dll --a--c- 69584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
avicap32.dll --a---- 64000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
avifil32.dll --a---- 84992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
avifile.dll --a--c- 109456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
avmeter.dll --a--c- 16384 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
avtapi.dll --a--c- 227840 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
avwav.dll --a--c- 73216 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
axaltocm.dll ------- 133120 bytes [03:49 29/10/2005] [03:49 29/10/2005]
azroles.dll ------- 233472 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
basecsp.dll ------- 96792 bytes [20:40 28/10/2005] [20:40 28/10/2005]
basesrv.dll --a---- 52736 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
batmeter.dll --a---- 29184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
batt.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bcsprsrc.dll ------- 25600 bytes [03:49 29/10/2005] [03:49 29/10/2005]
bidispl.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bios1.rom --a--c- 28420 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
bios4.rom --a--c- 8191 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
bitsprx2.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bitsprx3.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bitsprx4.dll ------- 7168 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
blackbox.dll --a---- 542720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
blastcln.exe --a---- 71680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
bootok.exe --a--c- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
bootvid.dll --a--c- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
bootvrfy.exe --a--c- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
bopomofo.uce --a--c- 22984 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
browselc.dll --a---- 63488 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:03 13/04/2008]
browser.dll --a---- 77824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
browseui.dll --a---- 1025024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
browsewm.dll --a---- 78336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bthci.dll --a---- 20992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
bthprops.cpl --a---- 110592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
bthserv.dll --a---- 30208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
btpanui.dll --a---- 50688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cabinet.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cabview.dll --a---- 86016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:01 13/01/2010]
cacls.exe --a---- 19968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
calc.exe --a--c- 114688 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
camocx.dll --a---- 50688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
capesnpn.dll --a---- 150016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
capicom.dll --a--c- 466944 bytes [02:12 23/07/2006] [22:03 25/07/2006]
cards.dll --a---- 359936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
catsrv.dll --a---- 226304 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
catsrvps.dll --a---- 85504 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
catsrvut.dll --a---- 625664 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ccfgnt.dll --a--c- 27648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cdfview.dll --a---- 151040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cdm.dll --a---- 96480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [23:24 06/08/2009]
cdmodem.dll --a--c- 15872 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cdosys.dll --a---- 2091520 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cdplayer.exe.manifest -rah-c- 749 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [02:47 13/07/2006]
certcli.dll --a---- 194560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
certmgr.dll --a---- 457728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
certmgr.msc --a--c- 42339 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cewmdm.dll --a---- 229376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
cfgbkend.dll --a---- 38912 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cfgmgr32.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
charmap.exe --a--c- 80384 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
chcp.com --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
chkdsk.exe --a--c- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
chkntfs.exe --a--c- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ciadmin.dll --a--c- 163328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ciadv.msc --a--c- 41762 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cic.dll --a---- 148480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cidaemon.exe --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ciodm.dll --a---- 69120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cisvc.exe --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ckcnv.exe --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
clb.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
clbcatex.dll --a---- 110592 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
clbcatq.dll --a---- 498688 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cleanmgr.exe --a---- 64000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cliconf.chm --a--c- 71859 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cliconfg.dll --a---- 77824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cliconfg.exe --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cliconfg.rll --a---- 24576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
clipbrd.exe --a---- 102912 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
clipsrv.exe --a---- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
clsncx22.dll --a---- 86016 bytes [06:03 06/07/2000] [06:03 06/07/2000]
clsnol22.dll --a---- 38400 bytes [06:16 06/07/2000] [06:16 06/07/2000]
clsnpb22.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [06:02 06/07/2000] [06:02 06/07/2000]
clsnrn22.dll --a---- 606208 bytes [06:16 06/07/2000] [06:16 06/07/2000]
clusapi.dll --a---- 58368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmcfg32.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmd.exe --a---- 389120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmdial32.dll --a---- 344064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmdl32.exe --a---- 25600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmirmdrv.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [22:26 18/02/2003]
cmirmdrv.exe --a---- 233472 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [19:02 23/04/2004]
cmmgr32.hlp --a--c- 61172 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cmmon32.exe --a---- 39936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmos.ram --a--c- 64 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cmpbk32.dll --a--c- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cmprops.dll --a---- 185344 bytes [02:44 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmsetacl.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cmstp.exe --a---- 63488 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
cmuda.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [22:48 15/12/2005]
cmutil.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cnbjmon.dll --a---- 47104 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cnetcfg.dll --a--c- 32768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
cnvfat.dll --a--c- 26624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
colbact.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comaddin.dll --a---- 28160 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comcat.dll --a--c- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
comctl32.dll --a---- 617472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:12 23/08/2010]
COMCTL32.OCX --a---- 616024 bytes [03:58 23/05/2000] [14:26 13/11/2008]
comdlg32.dll --a---- 276992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
COMDLG32.OCX --a---- 140288 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [04:00 07/05/1999]
comm.drv --a--c- 10544 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
command.com --a--c- 50620 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
commdlg.dll --a--c- 32816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
comp.exe --a--c- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
compact.exe --a--c- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
compatui.dll --a---- 252928 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
compmgmt.msc --a--c- 38302 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
compobj.dll --a--c- 30160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
compstui.dll --a---- 229376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comrepl.dll --a---- 97792 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comres.dll --a---- 792064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comsnap.dll --a---- 167424 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comsvcs.dll --a---- 1267200 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
comuid.dll --a---- 539648 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
CONFIG.NT --a--c- 2577 bytes [02:49 13/07/2006] [02:49 13/07/2006]
confmsp.dll --a---- 357888 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
conime.exe --a---- 27648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
console.dll --a--c- 66560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
contexttest.log --a---- 3974 bytes [01:30 21/07/2007] [04:11 14/12/2007]
control.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
convert.exe --a--c- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
corpol.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:33 08/03/2009]
country.sys --a--c- 27097 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
credssp.dll ------- 12800 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
credui.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
crtdll.dll --a--c- 149019 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
crypt32.dll --a---- 599040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptdlg.dll --a---- 74752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptdll.dll --a---- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptext.dll --a---- 53760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptnet.dll --a---- 64512 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptsvc.dll --a---- 62464 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cryptui.dll --a---- 512512 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cscdll.dll --a---- 101888 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
cscript.exe --a---- 135168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:07 07/05/2008]
cscui.dll --a---- 326656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
csrsrv.dll --a---- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [11:07 26/04/2011]
csrss.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
csseqchk.dll --a--c- 73728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ctfmon.exe --a---- 15360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ctl3d32.dll --a--c- 27136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ctl3dv2.dll -ra--c- 27200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ctype.nls --a--c- 8386 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_037.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10000.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10006.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10007.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10010.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10017.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10029.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10079.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10081.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_10082.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1026.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1250.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1251.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1252.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1253.nls --a---- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1254.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1255.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1256.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1257.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_1258.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_20127.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_20261.nls --a--c- 139810 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_20866.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_20905.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_21866.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28591.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28592.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28593.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
C_28594.NLS --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
C_28595.NLS --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
C_28597.NLS --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28598.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28599.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28603.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_28605.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_437.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_500.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_737.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_775.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_850.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_852.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_855.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_857.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_860.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_861.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_863.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_865.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_866.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_869.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_874.nls --a--c- 66594 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_875.nls --a--c- 66082 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_932.nls --a--c- 162850 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_936.nls --a--c- 196642 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_949.nls --a--c- 196642 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
c_950.nls --a--c- 196642 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
d3d8.dll --a---- 1179648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3d8caps.dat --a---- 552 bytes [18:50 11/02/2011] [18:50 11/02/2011]
d3d8thk.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3d9.dll --a---- 1689088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3d9caps.dat --a---- 664 bytes [23:39 03/10/2009] [03:34 13/03/2011]
D3DCompiler_33.dll --a---- 1123696 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:42 12/03/2007]
D3DCompiler_34.dll --a---- 1124720 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:45 16/05/2007]
D3DCompiler_35.dll --a---- 1358192 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [23:14 19/07/2007]
d3dim.dll --a--c- 436224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
d3dim700.dll --a---- 824320 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
d3dpmesh.dll --a--c- 34816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
d3dramp.dll --a--c- 590336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
d3drm.dll --a--c- 350208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
d3dx10_33.dll --a---- 443752 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:57 15/03/2007]
d3dx10_34.dll --a---- 443752 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:45 16/05/2007]
d3dx10_35.dll --a---- 444776 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [23:14 19/07/2007]
d3dx9_24.dll --a---- 2222800 bytes [16:07 05/03/2011] [00:45 06/02/2005]
d3dx9_25.dll --a---- 2337488 bytes [16:07 05/03/2011] [22:19 18/03/2005]
d3dx9_26.dll --a---- 2297552 bytes [16:07 05/03/2011] [20:34 26/05/2005]
d3dx9_27.dll --a---- 2319568 bytes [00:18 16/08/2009] [00:59 23/07/2005]
d3dx9_28.dll --a---- 2323664 bytes [08:13 17/12/2010] [23:09 05/12/2005]
d3dx9_29.dll --a---- 2332368 bytes [16:07 05/03/2011] [13:43 03/02/2006]
d3dx9_30.dll --a---- 2388176 bytes [08:13 17/12/2010] [17:40 31/03/2006]
d3dx9_31.dll --a---- 2414360 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:05 28/09/2006]
d3dx9_32.dll --a---- 3426072 bytes [06:26 17/10/2010] [18:06 29/11/2006]
d3dx9_33.dll --a---- 3495784 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:42 12/03/2007]
d3dx9_34.dll --a---- 3497832 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:45 16/05/2007]
d3dx9_35.dll --a---- 3727720 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [23:14 19/07/2007]
d3dxof.dll --a--c- 47616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
danim.dll --a---- 1054208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dataclen.dll --a---- 54272 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
datime.dll --a---- 165376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
davclnt.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
daxctle.ocx --a---- 153088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
dbgeng.dll --a---- 847872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dbghelp.dll --a---- 640000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dbmsrpcn.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dbnetlib.dll --a---- 110592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dbnmpntw.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dcache.bin --a---- 1804 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:25 14/04/2008]
dciman32.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dcomcnfg.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ddeml.dll --a--c- 39424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ddeshare.exe --a---- 30208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ddraw.dll --a---- 279552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ddrawex.dll --a---- 27136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
debug.exe --a--c- 20634 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
Decln.dll --a---- 32256 bytes [19:09 22/02/1996] [19:09 22/02/1996]
Declw.dll --a---- 14629 bytes [21:34 23/02/1996] [21:34 23/02/1996]
defrag.exe --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
deployJava1.dll --a---- 411368 bytes [01:23 01/05/2010] [01:22 01/05/2010]
desk.cpl --a---- 135168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
deskadp.dll --a--c- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
deskmon.dll --a--c- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
deskperf.dll --a--c- 18432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
desktop.ini --a--c- 2 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
devenum.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
devmgmt.msc --a--c- 33079 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
devmgr.dll --a---- 282624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dfrg.msc --a---- 41397 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dfrgfat.exe --a---- 82944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dfrgntfs.exe --a---- 105472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dfrgres.dll --a---- 51200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dfrgsnap.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dfrgui.dll --a---- 124416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dfshim.dll --a---- 1130824 bytes [05:06 07/11/2009] [05:06 07/11/2009]
dfsshlex.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dgnet.dll --a---- 111104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dgrpsetu.dll --a--c- 176157 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dgsetup.dll --a--c- 85020 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dhcpcsvc.dll --a---- 126976 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dhcpmon.dll --a---- 379904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dhcpqec.dll ------- 48640 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dhcpsapi.dll --a--c- 74240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
diactfrm.dll --a--c- 394240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
diantz.exe --a---- 87040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
digest.dll --a---- 68608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dimap.dll --a--c- 44032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dimsntfy.dll ------- 19456 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dimsroam.dll ------- 39936 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dinput.dll --a---- 158720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dinput8.dll --a---- 181760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
diskcomp.com --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
diskcopy.com --a--c- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
diskcopy.dll --a---- 1504256 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
diskmgmt.msc --a--c- 33673 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
diskpart.exe --a---- 163840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
diskperf.exe --a--c- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dispex.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dllhost.exe --a---- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dllhst3g.exe --a--c- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dmadmin.exe --a---- 224768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dmband.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmcompos.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmconfig.dll --a--c- 330752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dmdlgs.dll --a---- 285184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmdskmgr.dll --a---- 200704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmdskres.dll --a--c- 118784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dmime.dll --a---- 181248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmintf.dll --a--c- 18432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dmloader.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmocx.dll --a--c- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dmremote.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dmscript.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmserver.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmstyle.dll --a---- 105984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmsynth.dll --a---- 103424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmusic.dll --a---- 104448 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmutil.dll --a---- 52224 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dmview.ocx --a--c- 61440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dnsapi.dll --a---- 149504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:55 03/03/2011]
dnsrslvr.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:17 20/04/2009]
docprop.dll --a---- 46080 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
docprop2.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
doskey.exe --a--c- 10752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dosx.exe --a--c- 53840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dot3api.dll ------- 26112 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3cfg.dll ------- 57856 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3dlg.dll ------- 9216 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3gpclnt.dll ------- 39936 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3msm.dll ------- 56320 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3svc.dll ------- 132096 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dot3ui.dll ------- 650752 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpcdll.dll --a---- 103424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [21:00 13/04/2008]
dplay.dll --a--c- 33040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dplaysvr.exe --a---- 29696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dplayx.dll --a---- 229888 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpmodemx.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnaddr.dll --a---- 3072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
dpnet.dll --a---- 375296 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnhpast.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnhupnp.dll --a---- 60928 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpnlobby.dll --a---- 3072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
dpnmodem.dll --a--c- 62464 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dpnsvr.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dpnwsock.dll --a--c- 61952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dpserial.dll --a--c- 53520 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dpvacm.dll --a---- 21504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpvoice.dll --a---- 212480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpvsetup.exe --a---- 83456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dpvvox.dll --a---- 116736 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dpwsock.dll --a--c- 42768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dpwsockx.dll --a---- 57344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
drmclien.dll --a---- 253688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [05:45 11/08/2004]
drmstor.dll --a---- 95232 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [05:45 11/08/2004]
drmupgds.exe ------- 249856 bytes [00:00 19/10/2006] [22:23 30/01/2009]
drmv2clt.dll --a---- 991744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
drprov.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
drwatson.exe --a--c- 28112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
drwtsn32.exe --a---- 45568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ds16gt.dLL --a--c- 4656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ds32gt.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsauth.dll --a--c- 62976 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dsdmo.dll --a---- 181248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsdmoprp.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dskquota.dll --a---- 92672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dskquoui.dll --a---- 155648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsound.dll --a---- 367616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsound.vxd --a--c- 81 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dsound3d.dll --a---- 1293824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsprop.dll --a---- 142848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dsprpres.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:09 13/04/2008]
dsquery.dll --a---- 239104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dssec.dat --a--c- 218003 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dssec.dll --a---- 51200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dssenh.dll --a---- 138752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:37 13/04/2008]
dsuiext.dll --a---- 113152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dswave.dll --a---- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dumprep.exe --a---- 10752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
duser.dll --a---- 304128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dvdplay.exe --a--c- 55296 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
dvdupgrd.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dwwin.exe --a---- 180224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dx7vb.dll --a---- 619008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dx8vb.dll --a---- 1227264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dxdiag.exe --a---- 1298432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
dxdiagn.dll --a---- 2113536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dxmasf.dll --a---- 498742 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
dxtmsft.dll --a---- 348160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
dxtrans.dll --a---- 216064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
dxva2.dll --a---- 70472 bytes [17:16 18/03/2010] [17:16 18/03/2010]
DynamicTwainCtrl.dll --a---- 294912 bytes [22:16 08/09/2005] [22:16 08/09/2005]
eapolqec.dll ------- 30720 bytes [04:28 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapp3hst.dll ------- 184832 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eappcfg.dll ------- 126976 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eappgnui.dll ------- 94208 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapphost.dll ------- 180224 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eappprxy.dll ------- 40960 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapqec.dll ------- 59392 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eapsvc.dll ------- 33792 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
edit.com --a--c- 69886 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
edit.hlp --a--c- 10790 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
edlin.exe --a--c- 12642 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ega.cpi --a--c- 127213 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
els.dll --a---- 183296 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
emptyregdb.dat --a--c- 21640 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [02:46 13/07/2006]
encapi.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
encdec.dll --a---- 186880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:53 09/02/2011]
EqnClass.Dll --a--c- 103424 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ersvc.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
es.dll --a---- 253952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [20:26 07/07/2008]
esent.dll --a---- 1082368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
esent97.dll --a--c- 1114896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
esentprf.dll --a--c- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
esentprf.hxx --a--c- 6708 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
esentprf.ini --a--c- 1015477 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
esentutl.exe --a--c- 39424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
eudcedit.exe --a---- 193024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
eula.txt --a--c- 39526 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
eventcls.dll --a--c- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
eventlog.dll --a---- 56320 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
eventvwr.exe --a--c- 8704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
eventvwr.msc --a--c- 56678 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
evr.dll --a---- 486216 bytes [17:16 18/03/2010] [17:16 18/03/2010]
exe2bin.exe --a--c- 8424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
expand.exe --a--c- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
expsrv.dll --a---- 380445 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
extmgr.dll ------- 133120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:45 21/06/2011]
extrac32.exe --a---- 24064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
exts.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fastopen.exe --a--c- 882 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
faultrep.dll --a---- 80384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
faxpatch.exe ------- 20992 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fc.exe --a--c- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
feclient.dll --a---- 21504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
filemgmt.dll --a---- 337920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
find.exe --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
findstr.exe --a---- 27136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
finger.exe --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
firewall.cpl --a---- 80896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fixmapi.exe --a--c- 3072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl --a---- 404640 bytes [01:10 19/06/2011] [02:36 01/09/2011]
fldrclnr.dll --a---- 87552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fltlib.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fltmc.exe --a---- 23040 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
FM20.DLL --a---- 1193832 bytes [04:33 18/08/2009] [04:33 18/08/2009]
FM20ENU.DLL --a---- 33088 bytes [19:10 26/10/2006] [19:10 26/10/2006]
fmifs.dll --a--c- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
FNTCACHE.DAT --a---- 278152 bytes [00:36 13/07/2006] [01:46 17/07/2011]
fontext.dll --a---- 382976 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
fontsub.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:28 15/10/2009]
fontview.exe --a---- 20992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
forcedos.exe --a---- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
format.com --a---- 29696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
framebuf.dll --a---- 9344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
freecell.exe --a--c- 55296 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
fsmgmt.msc --a--c- 32760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
fsquirt.exe --a---- 193024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
fsusd.dll --a--c- 81408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
fsutil.exe --a--c- 56320 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ftp.exe --a---- 42496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ftsrch.dll --a--c- 176128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
fwcfg.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
g711codc.ax --a--c- 41472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
gb2312.uce --a--c- 24006 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
gcdef.dll --a--c- 76800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
gdi.exe --a--c- 24576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
gdi32.dll --a---- 286720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:36 23/10/2008]
gdiplus.dll --a---- 1700352 bytes [01:00 06/09/2001] [01:00 06/09/2001]
geo.nls --a--c- 24772 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
getuname.dll --a--c- 605696 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
glmf32.dll --a--c- 285184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
glu32.dll ------- 122880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
gpkcsp.dll --a--c- 101888 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
gpkrsrc.dll --a---- 9728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:26 31/12/2006]
gpupdate.bin --a---- 83 bytes [01:40 02/10/2009] [00:21 04/10/2009]
graftabl.com --a--c- 26112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
graphics.com --a--c- 19694 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
graphics.pro --a--c- 21232 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
grpconv.exe --a---- 39424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
gsrvctr.h ------- 2590 bytes [14:48 27/09/2007] [14:48 27/09/2007]
gsrvctr.ini ------- 30628 bytes [14:48 27/09/2007] [14:48 27/09/2007]
gthrctr.h ------- 3100 bytes [14:48 27/09/2007] [14:48 27/09/2007]
gthrctr.ini ------- 31698 bytes [14:48 27/09/2007] [14:48 27/09/2007]
h323.tsp --a---- 265728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
h323log.txt --a---- 0 bytes [00:43 13/07/2006] [00:43 13/07/2006]
h323msp.dll --a---- 614912 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
HAL.DLL --a---- 131840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:31 13/04/2008]
hccoin.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hdwwiz.cpl --a---- 155136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
help.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
hhctrl.ocx --a---- 545280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
hhsetup.dll --a---- 41472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid(2).dll --a---- 20992 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid(3).dll --a---- 20992 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid(4).dll --a---- 20992 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid(5).dll --a---- 20992 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid(6).dll --a---- 20992 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hid.dll --a---- 20992 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hidphone.tsp --a---- 29696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
hidserv.dll --a---- 21504 bytes [23:50 24/10/2009] [00:11 14/04/2008]
himem.sys --a--c- 4768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
hlink.dll --a---- 72704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
HLINKPRX.DLL --a---- 14160 bytes [13:53 15/10/1996] [13:53 15/10/1996]
hnetcfg.dll --a---- 344064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hnetmon.dll --a--c- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
hnetwiz.dll --a---- 330752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
homepage.inf --a--c- 929 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
hostname.exe --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
hotplug.dll --a---- 144896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hsfcisp2.dll ------- 32285 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hticons.dll --a---- 44544 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
html.iec ------- 385024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:05 23/06/2011]
httpapi.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [05:38 21/10/2009]
htui.dll --a---- 41984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
hypertrm.dll --a---- 347136 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iac25_32.ax --a---- 199680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
iasacct.dll --a--c- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iasads.dll --a--c- 41472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iashlpr.dll --a--c- 32256 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iasnap.dll --a--c- 62464 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iaspolcy.dll --a--c- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iasrad.dll --a---- 119808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iasrecst.dll --a--c- 141312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iassam.dll --a--c- 86528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iassdo.dll --a--c- 247808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iassvcs.dll --a--c- 59392 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
icaapi.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
icardagt.exe --a---- 622080 bytes [23:24 29/07/2008] [23:24 29/07/2008]
icardie.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [22:36 13/08/2007] [08:31 08/03/2009]
icardres.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [23:24 29/07/2008] [23:24 29/07/2008]
icardres.dll.mui --a---- 586240 bytes [09:49 29/07/2008] [09:49 29/07/2008]
iccvid.dll --a---- 80384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:03 17/06/2010]
icfgnt5.dll --a--c- 16384 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
icm32.dll --a---- 254976 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
icmp.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
icmui.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iconv.dll --a---- 892928 bytes [14:07 12/08/2010] [15:07 23/07/2010]
icrav03.rat --a---- 8798 bytes [11:44 01/09/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
icwdial.dll --a---- 73728 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
icwphbk.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ideograf.uce --a--c- 60458 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
idndl.dll --a---- 26112 bytes [12:05 29/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
idq.dll --a---- 120832 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
idxcntrs.h ------- 4640 bytes [14:51 27/09/2007] [14:51 27/09/2007]
idxcntrs.ini ------- 20698 bytes [14:51 27/09/2007] [14:51 27/09/2007]
ie4uinit.exe ------- 173568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:05 23/06/2011]
ie4uinit.exe.mui ------- 4096 bytes [18:21 08/03/2009] [18:21 08/03/2009]
IE7Eula.rtf ------- 74715 bytes [17:12 23/09/2006] [17:12 23/09/2006]
IE8Eula.rtf ------- 5630 bytes [02:20 13/02/2009] [02:20 13/02/2009]
ieakeng.dll --a---- 125952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:33 08/03/2009]
ieaksie.dll --a---- 229376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:33 08/03/2009]
ieakui.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:32 08/03/2009]
ieapfltr.dat --a---- 3698584 bytes [20:10 12/02/2007] [01:07 07/02/2009]
ieapfltr.dll --a---- 445952 bytes [16:27 11/07/2007] [08:11 08/03/2009]
iedkcs32.dll ------- 387584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
iedkcs32.dll.mui ------- 81920 bytes [18:20 08/03/2009] [18:20 08/03/2009]
ieframe.dll --a---- 11081728 bytes [22:54 13/08/2007] [18:36 23/06/2011]
ieframe.dll.mui --a---- 1241088 bytes [22:40 13/08/2007] [18:22 08/03/2009]
iepeers.dll ------- 184320 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
iernonce.dll --a---- 55808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:32 08/03/2009]
iertutil.dll --a---- 1991680 bytes [22:34 13/08/2007] [18:36 23/06/2011]
iesetup.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:32 08/03/2009]
ieudinit.exe --a---- 36864 bytes [07:26 07/11/2006] [08:32 08/03/2009]
ieui.dll --a---- 164352 bytes [22:54 13/08/2007] [08:22 08/03/2009]
ieuinit.inf --a---- 57667 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:15 08/03/2009]
iexpress.exe --a---- 114688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ifmon.dll --a---- 135680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ifsutil.dll --a--c- 70656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ifxcardm.dll ------- 151552 bytes [03:49 29/10/2005] [03:49 29/10/2005]
igmpagnt.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iiSetup.log --a---- 24315 bytes [22:28 20/02/2010] [22:29 20/02/2010]
ils.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
imaadp32.acm --a---- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
imagehlp.dll --a---- 144384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
imagX7.dll --a---- 1568768 bytes [22:16 26/07/2004] [22:16 26/07/2004]
imagXpr7.dll --a---- 476320 bytes [22:16 26/07/2004] [22:16 26/07/2004]
imagXR7.dll --a---- 262144 bytes [22:16 26/07/2004] [22:16 26/07/2004]
imagXRA7.dll --a---- 471040 bytes [22:16 26/07/2004] [22:16 26/07/2004]
imapi.exe --a---- 150528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
imeshare.dll --a---- 36921 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
imgutil.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
imm32.dll --a---- 110080 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetcfg.dll --a---- 274432 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
InetClnt.dll --a---- 1716297 bytes [19:52 02/11/2010] [19:52 02/11/2010]
inetcomm.dll --a---- 692736 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [15:31 02/05/2011]
inetcpl.cpl ------- 1469440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
inetcplc.dll --a--c- 110592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
inetmib1.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetpp.dll --a---- 75264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetppui.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inetres.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [16:22 13/04/2008]
Inetwh32.dll --a--c- 54784 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
infocardapi.dll --a---- 97800 bytes [23:24 29/07/2008] [23:24 29/07/2008]
infocardcpl.cpl --a---- 37384 bytes [23:24 29/07/2008] [23:24 29/07/2008]
infosoft.dll --a--c- 450560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
initpki.dll --a---- 147456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
INKED.DLL --a---- 207360 bytes [18:45 26/10/2006] [18:45 26/10/2006]
INLOADER.DLL --a---- 78848 bytes [13:53 15/10/1996] [13:53 15/10/1996]
input.dll --a---- 123392 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
inseng.dll --a---- 94720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:32 08/03/2009]
instcat.sql --a--c- 956990 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
intl.cpl --a---- 129536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
IoctlSvc.exe --a---- 81920 bytes [15:30 19/12/2006] [15:30 19/12/2006]
iologmsg.dll --a--c- 30720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipcoin4.dll --a---- 94208 bytes [08:50 03/06/2004] [08:50 03/06/2004]
ipconf.tsp --a---- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipconfig.exe --a---- 55808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
iphlpapi.dll --a---- 94720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipmontr.dll --a---- 161280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipnathlp.dll --a---- 331264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ippromon.dll --a---- 330752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iprop.dll --a--c- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iprtprio.dll --a--c- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
iprtrmgr.dll --a---- 177152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipsec6.exe --a--c- 44032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipsecsnp.dll --a---- 349696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipsecsvc.dll --a---- 183808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipsink.ax --a---- 16384 bytes [01:11 02/08/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipsmsnap.dll --a---- 384000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipv6.exe --a---- 53248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipv6mon.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ipxmontr.dll --a--c- 83968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipxpromn.dll --a--c- 69120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipxrip.dll --a--c- 21504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipxroute.exe --a---- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ipxrtmgr.dll --a--c- 39936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipxsap.dll --a--c- 66560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ipxwan.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir32_32.dll --a---- 199168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ir41_32.ax --a---- 848384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ir41_qc.dll --a---- 120320 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir41_qcx.dll --a---- 338432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir50_32.dll --a---- 755200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir50_qc.dll --a---- 200192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ir50_qcx.dll --a---- 183808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
irclass.dll --a--c- 13312 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
irftp.exe --a---- 151552 bytes [00:40 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
irmon.dll --a---- 28160 bytes [00:40 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
irprops.cpl --a---- 380416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
isign32.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [18:12 18/11/2010]
isrdbg32.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
IS_ContextMenu.dll --a---- 153600 bytes [14:08 12/08/2010] [15:07 23/07/2010]
itiimg3.dll --a---- 279552 bytes [19:09 13/07/2001] [19:09 13/07/2001]
itircl.dll --a---- 155136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
itpcoin4.dll --a---- 94208 bytes [08:51 03/06/2004] [08:51 03/06/2004]
itss.dll --a---- 138240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iuengine.dll --a--c- 198424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:16 26/05/2005]
ivfsrc.ax --a---- 154624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
iwpsetup.exe --a---- 185344 bytes [04:00 25/06/2009] [16:54 29/08/2007]
ixsso.dll --a---- 54272 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
iyuv_32.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
java.exe --a---- 145184 bytes [01:23 01/05/2010] [01:22 01/05/2010]
javacpl.cpl --a---- 73728 bytes [01:23 01/05/2010] [01:22 01/05/2010]
javaw.exe --a---- 145184 bytes [01:23 01/05/2010] [01:22 01/05/2010]
javaws.exe --a---- 153376 bytes [01:23 01/05/2010] [01:22 01/05/2010]
jet500.dll --a--c- 362496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
jgaw400.dll --a--c- 44544 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jgdw400.dll --a---- 163840 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
jgmd400.dll --a--c- 35840 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jgpl400.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
jgsd400.dll --a--c- 45568 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jgsh400.dll --a--c- 65536 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
jobexec.dll --a--c- 47952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
joy.cpl --a---- 68608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
jscript.dll --a---- 726528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:37 04/03/2011]
jsproxy.dll ------- 25600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
jupdate-1.6.0_03-b05.log --a---- 5387 bytes [17:17 01/01/2008] [17:18 01/01/2008]
jupdate-1.6.0_15-b03.log --a---- 3903 bytes [20:04 13/09/2009] [20:06 13/09/2009]
jupdate-1.6.0_18-b07.log --a---- 455 bytes [16:43 10/04/2010] [16:44 10/04/2010]
kanji_1.uce --a--c- 6948 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kanji_2.uce --a--c- 8484 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kb16.com --a--c- 14710 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbd101b.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [01:11 28/10/2007] [18:55 17/08/2001]
kbd101c.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [01:11 28/10/2007] [18:55 17/08/2001]
kbd103.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [01:11 28/10/2007] [18:55 17/08/2001]
kbd106.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [01:11 28/10/2007] [00:09 14/04/2008]
KBDAL.DLL -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdaze.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdazel.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbe.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbene.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbhc.dll ------- 6144 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdblr.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbr.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdbu.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdca.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcan.dll --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcr.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcz.dll -ra--c- 7168 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcz1.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdcz2.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdda.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbddv.dll --a--c- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdes.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdest.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfc.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfi.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfi1.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdfo.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdfr.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgae.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgkl.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgr.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdgr1.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhe.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhe220.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhe319.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhela2.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhela3.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhept.dll -ra--c- 8192 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhu.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdhu1.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdic.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdinbe1.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdinben.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdinmal.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdir.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdit.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdit142.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdiultn.dll ------- 6144 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdjpn.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [01:11 28/10/2007] [02:36 18/08/2001]
kbdkaz.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdkor.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [01:11 28/10/2007] [02:36 18/08/2001]
kbdkyr.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdla.dll --a--c- 6656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlt.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlt1.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlv.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdlv1.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdmac.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdmaori.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdmlt47.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdmlt48.dll --a---- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdmon.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdne.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdnec.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdnepr.dll ------- 6144 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdno.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdno1.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdpash.dll ------- 6144 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdpl.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdpl1.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdpo.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdro.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdru.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdru1.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsf.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsg.dll --a--c- 6656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsl.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsl1.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsmsfi.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdsmsno.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdsp.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdsw.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdtat.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdtuf.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdtuq.dll -ra--c- 6144 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbduk.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdukx.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:09 14/04/2008]
kbdur.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdus.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdusl.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdusr.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdusx.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbduzb.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdycc.dll -ra--c- 5632 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kbdycl.dll -ra--c- 6656 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kd1394.dll --a---- 7424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:31 13/04/2008]
kdcom.dll --a--c- 7040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
kerberos.dll --a---- 301568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:34 22/12/2010]
kernel32.dll --a---- 989696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:06 21/03/2009]
key01.sys --a--c- 42809 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
keyboard.drv --a--c- 2000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
keyboard.sys --a--c- 42537 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
keymgr.dll --a---- 150528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
KGyGaAvL.sys --ahs-- 1056 bytes [02:41 18/08/2009] [02:41 10/07/2011]
kmddsp.tsp --a---- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
kmsvc.dll ------- 61440 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
korean.uce --a--c- 12876 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
krnl386.exe --a--c- 92224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ksproxy.ax --a---- 129536 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
kstvtune.ax --a---- 61952 bytes [01:08 02/08/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ksuser(2).dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ksuser(3).dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ksuser(4).dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ksuser(5).dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ksuser(6).dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
ksuser.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
kswdmcap.ax --a---- 91136 bytes [01:08 02/08/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ksxbar.ax --a---- 43008 bytes [01:08 02/08/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
l2gpstore.dll ------- 37376 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
l3codeca.acm --a---- 307260 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:43 29/01/2010]
l3codecp.acm ------- 232448 bytes [00:05 19/10/2006] [22:45 30/01/2009]
l3codecx.ax --a---- 143422 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:17 15/06/2010]
label.exe --a--c- 9728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
langwrbk.dll --a---- 89600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
lanman.drv --a--c- 221600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
LAPRXY.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
LegitCheckControl.dll ------- 1480232 bytes [15:23 17/05/2006] [22:06 20/03/2008]
licdll.dll --a---- 423936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:41 14/04/2008]
licmgr10.dll ------- 43520 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
licwmi.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [02:44 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lights.exe --a--c- 29696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
linkinfo.dll --a---- 19968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lmhsvc.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lmrt.dll --a---- 399872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lnkstub.exe --a--c- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
loadfix.com --a--c- 1131 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
loadperf.dll --a---- 97280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
locale.nls --a---- 265948 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:09 29/02/2008]
localsec.dll --a---- 221696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
localspl.dll --a---- 345600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [15:32 07/05/2009]
localui.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
locator.exe --a---- 75264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
lodctr.exe --a--c- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
logagent.exe --a---- 100864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [22:37 30/01/2009]
loghours.dll --a--c- 50176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
logman.exe --a---- 59392 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
logoff.exe --a--c- 15360 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
logon.scr --a---- 220672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
logonui.exe --a---- 514560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
logonui.exe.manifest -rah--- 488 bytes [02:48 13/07/2006] [02:48 13/07/2006]
lpk.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lpq.exe --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
lpr.exe --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
lprhelp.dll --a---- 10240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
lprmonui.dll --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
lsasrv.dll --a---- 730112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 20/12/2010]
lsass.exe --a---- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ltinstal.dll --a--c- 29696 bytes [03:10 13/07/2006] [17:39 06/05/1999]
lusrmgr.msc --a--c- 42166 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
lz32.dll --a---- 2560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
lzexpand.dll --a--c- 9936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
l_except.nls --a--c- 168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
l_intl.nls --a--c- 7046 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
magnify.exe --a---- 72704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mag_hook.dll --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
main.cpl --a---- 187904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
makecab.exe --a---- 57344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mapi32.dll --a---- 112128 bytes [02:48 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mapistub.dll --a--c- 112128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mcastmib.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mcd32.dll --a--c- 10240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mcdsrv32.dll --a--c- 10496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mchgrcoi.dll --a--c- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mciavi.drv --a--c- 73376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mciavi32.dll --a---- 84480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mcicda.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mciole16.dll --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mciole32.dll --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mciqtz32.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mciseq.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mciseq.drv --a--c- 25264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mciwave.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mciwave.drv --a--c- 28160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mdhcp.dll --a--c- 50176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mdimon.dll --a---- 30568 bytes [01:16 02/08/2006] [08:30 04/11/2008]
mdminst.dll --a---- 118272 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mdmxsdk.dll ------- 86016 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mdwmdmsp.dll --a--c- 147968 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mem.exe --a--c- 39274 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mf3216.dll --a---- 40960 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mfc40.dll --a---- 954368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:53 18/09/2010]
mfc40u.dll --a---- 953856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:53 18/09/2010]
mfc42.dll --a---- 978944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:33 08/02/2011]
MFC42ENU.DLL --a--c- 53248 bytes [23:08 17/06/1998] [23:08 17/06/1998]
mfc42u.dll --a---- 974848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:33 08/02/2011]
mfc70.dll --a---- 974848 bytes [09:48 05/01/2002] [08:48 05/01/2002]
mfc70u.dll --a---- 964608 bytes [09:36 05/01/2002] [08:36 05/01/2002]
mfc71.dll --a---- 1060864 bytes [02:20 19/03/2003] [01:20 19/03/2003]
MFC71CHS.DLL -ra---- 40960 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71CHT.DLL -ra---- 45056 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71DEU.DLL -ra---- 65536 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71ENU.DLL -ra---- 57344 bytes [17:44 17/10/2003] [17:44 17/10/2003]
MFC71ESP.DLL -ra---- 61440 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71FRA.DLL -ra---- 61440 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71ITA.DLL -ra---- 61440 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71JPN.DLL -ra---- 49152 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
MFC71KOR.DLL -ra---- 49152 bytes [20:15 20/02/2004] [20:15 20/02/2004]
mfc71u.dll --a---- 1047552 bytes [02:12 19/03/2003] [01:12 19/03/2003]
mfcsubs.dll --a---- 22528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mfevtps.exe --a---- 141792 bytes [23:06 01/03/2011] [18:01 14/04/2011]
mfimage.dll --a---- 987195 bytes [18:34 23/05/2006] [18:34 23/05/2006]
MFPLAT.dll --a---- 212992 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mgmtapi.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mib.bin --a--c- 46258 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
microsoft.managementconsole.dll ------- 184320 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
midimap.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
miglibnt.dll --a---- 60928 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
migpwd.exe --a--c- 51712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mimefilt.dll --a---- 29696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:02 07/03/2008]
mlang.dat --a--c- 673088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mlang.dll --a---- 586240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mll_hp.dll --a--c- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mll_mtf.dll --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mll_qic.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mmc.exe --a---- 1414656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mmcbase.dll --a---- 163328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcex.dll ------- 397312 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcfxcommon.dll ------- 106496 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcndmgr.dll --a---- 1872896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmcperf.exe ------- 33792 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mmcshext.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmdriver.inf --a--c- 1490 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mmdrv.dll --a--c- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mmfutil.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [02:44 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mmsys.cpl --a---- 618496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mmsystem.dll --a--c- 68768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mmtask.tsk --a--c- 1152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mmutilse.dll --a--c- 119808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mnmdd.dll --a---- 34560 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mnmsrvc.exe --a---- 32768 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mobsync.dll --a---- 207360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mobsync.exe --a---- 143360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mode.com --a--c- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
modemui.dll --a---- 153600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
modex.dll --a--c- 10112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
more.com --a---- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
moricons.dll --a---- 216064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:45 13/04/2008]
mountvol.exe --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mouse.drv --a--c- 2032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
MP43DECD.dll ------- 259072 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:33 31/01/2009]
MP43DMOD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mp4sdecd.dll ------- 317440 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [16:24 30/03/2010]
MP4SDMOD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mpeg2data.ax --a---- 118272 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Mpeg2DecFilter.ax --a---- 438272 bytes [02:01 11/06/2009] [15:07 20/11/2008]
MPFServiceFailureCount.txt --a---- 27 bytes [00:49 02/02/2011] [00:49 02/02/2011]
mpg2splt.ax --a---- 148992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
MPG4DECD.dll ------- 259072 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:33 31/01/2009]
MPG4DMOD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mpg4ds32.ax --a---- 262416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:52 30/03/2010]
mplay32.exe --a---- 123392 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mpnotify.exe --a--c- 22016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mpr.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mprapi.dll --a---- 87040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mprddm.dll --a--c- 69120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mprdim.dll --a---- 53248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mprmsg.dll --a--c- 99840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mprui.dll --a--c- 47104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mrinfo.exe --a--c- 12800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
MRT.exe --a--c- 52390856 bytes [01:10 15/08/2006] [14:05 30/07/2011]
msaatext.dll --a--c- 102912 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msacm.dll --a--c- 61168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msacm32.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msacm32.drv --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msadds32.ax --a---- 221184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msadp32.acm --a---- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msafd.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msapsspc.dll --a---- 86016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msasn1.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [21:03 04/09/2009]
msaud32.acm --a---- 282654 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:46 01/09/2009]
msaudite.dll --a--c- 65024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mscat32.dll --a--c- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mscdexnt.exe --a--c- 817 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mscms.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:43 24/06/2008]
MSComCt2.ocx --a--c- 647872 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [20:58 22/05/2000]
MSCOMCTL.OCX --a---- 1077336 bytes [19:02 20/12/2002] [19:02 20/12/2002]
MSCOMM32.OCX --a---- 103744 bytes [02:16 26/06/2007] [05:00 24/06/1998]
msconf.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:11 14/04/2008]
mscoree.dll --a---- 297808 bytes [05:07 07/11/2009] [05:07 07/11/2009]
mscorier.dll --a---- 156488 bytes [04:30 24/09/2009] [04:30 24/09/2009]
mscories.dll --a---- 83968 bytes [15:16 25/07/2008] [15:16 25/07/2008]
mscpx32r.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
mscpxl32.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msctf.dll --a---- 297984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msctfime.ime --a---- 177152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msctfp.dll --a---- 68608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdadiag.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdart.dll --a---- 151552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdatsrc.tlb --a---- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:24 13/04/2008]
msdbg2.dll --a---- 265720 bytes [22:20 07/01/2009] [22:20 07/01/2009]
msdelta.dll ------- 312128 bytes [19:28 02/10/2006] [19:28 02/10/2006]
msdmo.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msdrm.dll --a---- 339336 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
msdtc.exe --a---- 6144 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msdtclog.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdtcprf.h --a--c- 768 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msdtcprf.ini --a--c- 1931 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msdtcprx.dll --a---- 428032 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdtctm.dll --a---- 956928 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdtcuiu.dll --a---- 161792 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [14:23 12/06/2008]
msdxm.ocx --a---- 844314 bytes  [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msdxmlc.dll --a---- 4126 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
msencode.dll --a--c- 94282 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msexch40.dll --a---- 518944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msexcl40.dll --a---- 326432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msfeeds.dll --a---- 602112 bytes [22:54 13/08/2007] [18:36 23/06/2011]
msfeedsbs.dll --a---- 55296 bytes [22:54 13/08/2007] [18:36 23/06/2011]
msfeedssync.exe --a---- 13312 bytes [22:36 13/08/2007] [08:31 08/03/2009]
Msflxgrd.ocx --a---- 244416 bytes [01:16 06/02/2011] [06:00 22/05/2000]
msftedit.dll --a---- 539136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msg.exe --a--c- 20992 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msg711.acm --a---- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msg723.acm --a---- 118784 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msgina.dll --a---- 997376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msgsm32.acm --a---- 19968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msgsvc.dll --a---- 33792 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msh261.drv --a---- 188416 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msh263.drv --a---- 294912 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mshearts.exe --a---- 126976 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mshta.exe --a---- 45568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
mshta.exe.mui ------- 2560 bytes [18:22 08/03/2009] [18:22 08/03/2009]
mshtml.dll --a---- 5969920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [15:17 25/07/2011]
mshtml.tlb --a---- 1638912 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
mshtmled.dll --a---- 66560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
mshtmler.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
msi.dll --a---- 2843136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msident.dll --a---- 51712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msidle.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msidntld.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msieftp.dll --a---- 248832 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msiexec.exe --a---- 78848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msihnd.dll --a---- 271360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msimg32.dll --a---- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msimsg.dll --a---- 884736 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [15:39 13/04/2008]
msimtf.dll --a---- 159232 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
MSInet.ocx --a--c- 115920 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [04:00 22/05/2000]
msisip.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
msjet40.dll --a---- 1516568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msjetoledb40.dll --a---- 355112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msjint40.dll --a---- 151583 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msjter40.dll --a---- 60192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msjtes40.dll --a---- 248608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mslbui.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msls31.dll --a---- 156160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:22 08/03/2009]
msltus40.dll --a---- 219936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msnetobj.dll --a---- 179712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
msnsspc.dll --a---- 290816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msobjs.dll --a--c- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msoeacct.dll --a---- 252928 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msoert2.dll --a---- 105984 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msonpmon.dll --a---- 32656 bytes [04:18 03/02/2008] [16:41 10/11/2008]
msorc32r.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:24 13/04/2008]
msorcl32.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mspaint.exe --a---- 343040 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [18:43 16/12/2009]
mspatcha.dll --a---- 29696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mspbde40.dll --a---- 355104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mspmsnsv.dll --a---- 27136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mspmsp.dll --a---- 175616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
msports.dll --a---- 41984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msprivs.dll --a---- 48128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:23 13/04/2008]
msr2c.dll --a--c- 69632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msr2cenu.dll --a--c- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msratelc.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msrating.dll --a---- 193536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:34 08/03/2009]
msrating.dll.mui ------- 49152 bytes [18:22 08/03/2009] [18:22 08/03/2009]
msrclr40.dll --a--c- 73802 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msrd2x40.dll --a---- 432928 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msrd3x40.dll --a---- 322336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
MSRDO20.DLL --a--c- 397312 bytes [17:06 11/05/2000] [17:06 11/05/2000]
msrecr40.dll --a--c- 28746 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msrepl40.dll --a---- 559904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msrle32.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
mssap.dll --a---- 134656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msscb.dll ------- 34816 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
msscds32.ax --a---- 69632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msscntrs.dll ------- 60416 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
msscp.dll --a---- 414720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
msscript.ocx --a---- 110592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
mssha.dll ------- 155136 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msshavmsg.dll ------- 76800 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [18:14 13/04/2008]
msshooks.dll ------- 11776 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
msshsq.dll ------- 231936 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
mssign32.dll --a--c- 35840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mssip32.dll --a--c- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mssitlb.dll ------- 87552 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
mssph.dll --a---- 350208 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [04:24 25/05/2009]
mssph.dll.mui ------- 4096 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
mssphtb.dll ------- 203776 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
mssphtb.dll.mui ------- 2560 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
mssprxy.dll ------- 32768 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
mssrch.dll ------- 1418240 bytes [02:21 27/05/2008] [02:21 27/05/2008]
mssrch.dll.mui ------- 3072 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
Msstdfmt.dll --a--c- 118784 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [04:00 14/03/2000]
MSSTKPRP.DLL --a--c- 94208 bytes [15:07 09/08/1998] [15:07 09/08/1998]
msstrc.dll ------- 44032 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
msswch.dll --a--c- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msswchx.exe --a--c- 6656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mstask.dll --a---- 274944 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mstext40.dll --a---- 264992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mstime.dll ------- 611840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
mstinit.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mstlsapi.dll --a---- 116224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mstsc.exe --a---- 677888 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [11:57 27/01/2011]
mstscax.dll --a---- 2067456 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [07:58 02/02/2011]
msutb.dll --a---- 195072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msv1_0.dll --a---- 136192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:18 11/09/2009]
msvbvm50.dll --a--c- 1355776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msvbvm60.dll ------- 1384479 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcirt.dll --a---- 57344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcp50.dll --a--c- 565760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msvcp60.dll --a---- 413696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcp70.dll --a---- 487424 bytes [08:40 05/01/2002] [07:40 05/01/2002]
msvcp71.dll --a---- 499712 bytes [01:14 19/03/2003] [00:14 19/03/2003]
msvcr100_clr0400.dll --a---- 771424 bytes [17:16 18/03/2010] [17:16 18/03/2010]
msvcr70.dll --a---- 344064 bytes [08:37 05/01/2002] [07:37 05/01/2002]
msvcr71.dll --a---- 348160 bytes [09:42 21/02/2003] [08:42 21/02/2003]
msvcrt.dll --a---- 343040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvcrt20.dll --a---- 253952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msvcrt40.dll ------- 61440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:30 13/04/2008]
msvfw32.dll --a---- 121344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvidc32.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:07 27/11/2009]
msvidctl.dll --a---- 1428992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msvideo.dll --a--c- 126912 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msw3prt.dll --a---- 72704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mswdat10.dll --a---- 838432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
mswebdvd.dll --a---- 204800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:01 05/08/2009]
mswmdm.dll --a---- 321536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:33 31/01/2009]
mswsock.dll --a---- 245248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:02 20/06/2008]
mswstr10.dll --a---- 621344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msxbde40.dll --a---- 355104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [04:50 25/03/2008]
msxml.dll --a---- 506368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msxml2.dll --a---- 701440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msxml2a.dll --a---- 21776 bytes [01:38 17/08/2010] [10:13 29/07/2009]
msxml2r.dll --a--c- 37916 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msxml3(3).dll --a---- 1104896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
msxml3.dll --a---- 1172480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [07:41 14/06/2010]
msxml3a.dll ------- 24064 bytes [01:50 03/04/2007] [22:30 08/03/2001]
msxml3r.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msxml4.dll --a---- 1348432 bytes [05:05 21/07/2009] [05:05 21/07/2009]
msxml4a.dll --a---- 44544 bytes [02:16 26/06/2007] [21:29 18/04/2003]
msxml4r.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [20:29 18/04/2003] [20:29 18/04/2003]
msxml6.dll --a---- 1372672 bytes [19:43 15/05/2007] [15:05 31/07/2009]
msxml6r.dll --a---- 79872 bytes [21:08 08/05/2007] [17:27 13/04/2008]
msxmlr.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
msyuv.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [17:11 27/11/2009]
mtxclu.dll --a---- 66560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:23 12/06/2008]
mtxdm.dll --a---- 30720 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mtxex.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mtxlegih.dll --a---- 34304 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mtxoci.dll --a---- 91648 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [14:23 12/06/2008]
mtxparhd.dll ------- 1737856 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
mucltui.dll --a---- 274288 bytes [02:56 07/08/2006] [23:23 06/08/2009]
mucltui.dll.mui --a---- 16736 bytes [01:17 29/06/2007] [23:23 06/08/2009]
muweb.dll --a---- 215920 bytes [01:25 01/09/2011] [23:23 06/08/2009]
mycomput.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
mydocs.dll --a---- 90624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
napipsec.dll ------- 30208 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
napmontr.dll ------- 193024 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
napstat.exe ------- 176640 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
narrator.exe --a---- 53760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
narrhook.dll --a--c- 35840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
nbtstat.exe --a--c- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ncobjapi.dll --a---- 36352 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ncpa.cpl --a--c- 35840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ncpa.cpl.manifest -rah-c- 749 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [02:47 13/07/2006]
NCTAudioCDGrabber2.dll --a---- 835584 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [17:31 04/11/2004]
NCTAudioDesign2.dll --a---- 2084864 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [11:57 29/03/2005]
NCTAudioEditor2.dll --a---- 880640 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [16:08 15/04/2005]
NCTAudioFile2.dll --a---- 1986560 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [16:37 17/05/2005]
NCTAudioInformation2.dll --a---- 1212416 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [15:52 18/05/2005]
NCTAudioPlayer2.dll --a---- 458752 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [17:01 25/04/2005]
NCTAudioRecord2.dll --a---- 458752 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [17:01 25/04/2005]
NCTAudioTransform2.dll --a---- 602112 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [21:21 04/04/2005]
NCTAudioVisualization2.dll --a---- 479232 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [19:54 28/03/2005]
NCTTextToAudio2.dll --a---- 417792 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [19:52 28/03/2005]
NCTWMAFile2.dll --a---- 348160 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [15:51 24/02/2005]
NCTWMAProfiles.prx --a---- 113486 bytes [01:26 24/05/2009] [16:56 23/03/2006]
ncxpnt.dll --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
nddeapi.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nddeapir.exe --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nddenb32.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ndptsp.tsp --a---- 56832 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
NeroCo.dll --a---- 95600 bytes [19:14 29/08/2007] [19:14 29/08/2007]
net.exe --a---- 42496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
net.hlp --a--c- 102446 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
net1.exe --a---- 124928 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netapi.dll --a--c- 108464 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
netapi32(3).dll --a---- 337408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netapi32.dll --a---- 337408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:34 15/10/2008]
netcfgx.dll --a---- 622592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netdde.exe --a---- 111104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netevent.dll --a--c- 214016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
netfxperf.dll --a---- 49488 bytes [05:07 07/11/2009] [05:07 07/11/2009]
neth.dll --a--c- 253952 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
netid.dll --a---- 139264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netlogon.dll --a---- 407040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netman.dll --a---- 198144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netmsg.dll --a---- 171008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
netplwiz.dll --a---- 875008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netrap.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netsetup.cpl --a---- 25600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netsetup.exe --a---- 329728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:16 14/04/2008]
netsh.exe --a---- 86016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netshell.dll --a---- 1703936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netstat.exe --a---- 36864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netui0.dll --a---- 80896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netui1.dll --a---- 245760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
netui2.dll --a--c- 308224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
newdev.dll --a---- 247808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nlhtml.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:02 07/03/2008]
nlsdl.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [21:59 28/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
nlsfunc.exe --a--c- 7052 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
nmevtmsg.dll --a--c- 12288 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
nmmkcert.dll --a---- 28672 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
noise.chs --a--c- 1696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.cht --a--c- 1696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.dat --a--c- 741 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.deu --a--c- 149848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.eng --a--c- 751 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.enu --a--c- 751 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.esn --a--c- 19684 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.fra --a--c- 49196 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.ita --a--c- 19618 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.nld --a--c- 13256 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.sve --a--c- 13730 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
noise.tha --a--c- 697 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
normaliz.dll --a---- 23552 bytes [12:05 29/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
normidna.nls --a---- 59342 bytes [16:06 08/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
normnfc.nls --a---- 45794 bytes [16:06 08/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
normnfd.nls --a---- 39284 bytes [16:06 08/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
normnfkc.nls --a---- 66384 bytes [16:06 08/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
normnfkd.nls --a---- 60294 bytes [16:06 08/06/2006] [22:20 07/01/2009]
notepad.exe --a---- 69120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
npmirage.dll --a---- 35136 bytes [07:27 28/08/2009] [07:27 28/08/2009]
npptools.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nscompat.tlb --a---- 23392 bytes [02:49 13/07/2006] [01:35 06/02/2011]
nslookup.exe --a---- 76800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntdll.dll --a---- 718336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [15:15 09/12/2010]
ntdos.sys --a--c- 27866 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos404.sys --a--c- 29146 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos411.sys --a--c- 29370 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos412.sys --a--c- 29274 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntdos804.sys --a--c- 29146 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntdsapi.dll --a---- 67072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntimage.gif --a--c- 48794 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntio.sys --a--c- 33840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntio404.sys --a--c- 34560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntio411.sys --a--c- 35648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntio412.sys --a--c- 35424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntio804.sys --a--c- 34560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntkrnlpa.exe --a---- 2069376 bytes [22:59 03/08/2004] [13:07 09/12/2010]
ntlanman.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntlanui.dll --a--c- 57856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntlanui2.dll --a--c- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntlsapi.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmarta.dll --a---- 118784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsapi.dll --a---- 40960 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsdba.dll --a---- 179200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsevt.dll --a--c- 36864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntmsmgr.dll --a---- 488448 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntmsmgr.msc --a--c- 26209 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntmsoprq.msc --a--c- 32968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntmssvc.dll --a---- 435200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntoskrnl.exe --a---- 2192768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:38 09/12/2010]
ntprint.dll --a---- 91136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntsd.exe --a--c- 31744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntsdexts.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ntshrui.dll --a---- 143360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntvdm.exe --a---- 420864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ntvdmd.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nusrmgr.cpl --a---- 257024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nv4_disp.dll ------- 4274816 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
nwc.cpl.manifest -rah-c- 749 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [02:47 13/07/2006]
nwprovau.dll --a---- 142336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oakley.dll --a---- 270336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [10:30 13/10/2009]
objsel.dll --a---- 286208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
occache.dll ------- 206848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
ocmanage.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbc16gt.dll --a--c- 26224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
odbc32.dll --a---- 249856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:52 09/11/2010]
odbc32gt.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcad32.exe --a---- 32768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcbcp.dll --a---- 24576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcconf.dll --a---- 135168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcconf.exe --a---- 69632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcconf.rsp --a---- 4310 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
odbccp32.cpl --a---- 32768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbccp32.dll --a---- 106496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbccr32.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbccu32.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcint.dll --a---- 94208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
odbcji32.dll --a---- 53279 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
odbcjt32.dll --a---- 278559 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odbcp32r.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
odbctrac.dll --a---- 147456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oddbse32.dll --a---- 20511 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odexl32.dll --a---- 20510 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odfox32.dll --a---- 20510 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odpdx32.dll --a---- 20510 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
odtext32.dll --a---- 20511 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oembios.dat --a--c- 4461 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
oembios.sig --a--c- 6761 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
oeph.dll ------- 273408 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
oephRes.dll ------- 11264 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
offfilt.dll --a---- 192000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:02 07/03/2008]
OGACheckControl.DLL --a---- 693792 bytes [22:23 04/02/2008] [22:23 04/02/2008]
ole2.dll --a--c- 39744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ole2disp.dll --a--c- 169520 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ole2nls.dll --a--c- 153008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ole32.dll --a---- 1288192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:05 16/07/2010]
oleacc.dll --a---- 220160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [19:57 08/10/2009]
oleaccrc.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [19:56 08/10/2009]
oleaut32.dll ------- 551936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:32 20/12/2010]
olecli.dll --a--c- 82944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
olecli32.dll --a---- 74752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
olecnv32.dll --a---- 37376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oledlg.dll --a---- 122880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
oleprn.dll --a---- 107008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
olepro32.dll ------- 84992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
olesvr.dll --a--c- 24064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
olesvr32.dll --a---- 22016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
olethk32.dll --a---- 69120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
onex.dll ------- 144384 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
opengl32.dll ------- 713728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
osk.exe --a---- 215552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
osuninst.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
osuninst.exe --a--c- 40448 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
p2p.dll --a---- 153600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2pgasvc.dll --a---- 105472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2pgraph.dll --a---- 313856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2pnetsh.dll --a---- 115712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
p2psvc.dll --a---- 554496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
packager.exe --a---- 58368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
panmap.dll --a--c- 10240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
paqsp.dll --a--c- 157696 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pathping.exe --a--c- 21504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pautoenr.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pcl.sep --a--c- 114 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pctspk.exe --a---- 163840 bytes [17:27 25/10/1999] [23:34 20/02/2002]
pdf995mon.dll --a---- 51716 bytes [00:26 06/04/2007] [04:59 03/03/2008]
pdfmona.dll --a---- 249856 bytes [00:26 06/04/2007] [04:59 03/03/2008]
PDFreDirectMonNT.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [05:14 02/12/2005] [05:14 02/12/2005]
pdh.dll --a---- 284160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:22 06/03/2009]
pentnt.exe --a--c- 15360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfc009.dat --a---- 94318 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [21:05 05/09/2011]
perfci.h --a--c- 427 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfci.ini --a--c- 2891 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfctrs.dll --a---- 39936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfd009.dat --a--c- 28626 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfdisk.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perffilt.h --a--c- 140 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perffilt.ini --a--c- 1152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfh009.dat --a---- 521460 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [21:05 05/09/2011]
perfi009.dat --a--c- 272128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfmon.exe --a---- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfmon.msc -r---c- 58273 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfnet.dll --a---- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfos.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
perfproc.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
PerfStringBackup.INI --a---- 608096 bytes [00:38 13/07/2006] [03:40 02/09/2011]
perfts.dll --a---- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfwci.h --a--c- 435 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
perfwci.ini --a--c- 2732 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
photometadatahandler.dll ------- 412160 bytes [16:30 24/10/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
photowiz.dll --a---- 176128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pid.dll --a---- 35328 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pid.inf ------- 1261 bytes [04:29 14/09/2008] [08:48 17/09/2007]
pidgen.dll --a---- 24064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:35 13/04/2008]
pifmgr.dll --a--c- 35328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ping.exe --a---- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ping6.exe --a--c- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pintool.exe ------- 84480 bytes [03:49 29/10/2005] [03:49 29/10/2005]
pjlmon.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
plustab.dll --a--c- 30720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pmspl.dll --a--c- 46592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pncrt.dll --a---- 278528 bytes [05:47 14/09/2010] [05:47 14/09/2010]
pngfilt.dll --a---- 46592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:31 08/03/2009]
pnrpnsp.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
polstore.dll --a---- 105472 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
PortableDeviceApi.dll --a---- 254976 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll ------- 101888 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceTypes.dll --a---- 166912 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll ------- 132096 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll ------- 199168 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
powercfg.cpl --a---- 114688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
powercfg.exe --a---- 49152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
powrprof.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
PresentationCFFRasterizerNative_v0300.dll --a---- 105016 bytes [23:59 29/07/2008] [23:59 29/07/2008]
PresentationHost.exe --a---- 295264 bytes [04:10 31/03/2010] [04:10 31/03/2010]
PresentationHostProxy.dll --a---- 99176 bytes [04:16 31/03/2010] [04:16 31/03/2010]
PresentationNative_v0300.dll --a---- 781344 bytes [23:59 29/07/2008] [23:59 29/07/2008]
prflbmsg.dll --a--c- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
prgiso.dll --a---- 248584 bytes [22:56 04/08/2009] [22:56 04/08/2009]
print.exe --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
printui.dll --a---- 560640 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
prntvpt.dll --a---- 117760 bytes [00:25 23/03/2007] [12:06 06/07/2008]
proctexe.ocx --a---- 81920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
prodspec.ini --a--c- 343 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
profmap.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
progman.exe --a---- 109568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
propdefs.dll ------- 71680 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
propsys.dll ------- 754176 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
propsys.dll.mui ------- 53248 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
proquota.exe --a---- 50176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
proxycfg.exe --a---- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
psapi.dll --a---- 23040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
psbase.dll --a---- 96768 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pschdcnt.h --a--c- 3010 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pschdprf.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pschdprf.ini --a--c- 6877 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pscript.sep --a--c- 51 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
PSIKey.dll --a---- 1456704 bytes [00:40 03/11/2006] [00:40 03/11/2006]
PSIService.exe --a---- 174656 bytes [00:40 03/11/2006] [00:40 03/11/2006]
psnppagn.dll --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pstorec.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pstorsvc.dll --a---- 34304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
pthreadGC2.dll --a---- 86683 bytes [05:37 15/12/2010] [17:24 13/05/2007]
pthsp.dat --a---- 456 bytes [08:37 16/08/1999] [20:55 06/03/2002]
ptsetup.dll --a--c- 151552 bytes [16:07 14/01/2000] [23:33 20/02/2002]
ptuninst.exe --a--c- 122880 bytes [02:19 30/07/2006] [23:33 20/02/2002]
pubprn.vbs --a--c- 3708 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
pwdrvio.sys ------- 16472 bytes [18:47 10/07/2010] [17:16 09/04/2010]
pwdspio.sys ------- 11104 bytes [18:47 10/07/2010] [17:16 09/04/2010]
pwNative.exe --a---- 535624 bytes [18:47 10/07/2010] [17:16 09/04/2010]
pwrshplugin.dll ------- 42496 bytes [20:22 09/10/2009] [20:22 09/10/2009]
px.dll ------- 678384 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [19:48 23/06/2009]
pxafs.dll ------- 133616 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [19:48 23/06/2009]
pxcpya64.exe -----c- 68080 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [01:58 31/03/2010]
pxcpyi64.exe ------- 123888 bytes [03:54 21/07/2008] [01:58 31/03/2010]
pxdrv.dll ------- 559600 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [08:02 18/06/2009]
pxhpinst.exe -----c- 72176 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [14:02 09/07/2009]
pxinsa64.exe -----c- 68080 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [14:03 09/07/2009]
pxinsi64.exe -----c- 125424 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [14:03 09/07/2009]
pxmas.dll ------- 219632 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [19:49 23/06/2009]
pxsfs.dll ------- 2087408 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [19:49 23/06/2009]
pxwave.dll ------- 440816 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [19:49 23/06/2009]
pxwma.dll ------- 59888 bytes [18:33 11/03/2011] [19:49 23/06/2009]
qagent.dll ------- 150528 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qagentrt.dll ------- 291328 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qappsrv.exe --a--c- 16896 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
qasf.dll --a---- 211456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
qcap.dll --a---- 192512 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qcliprov.dll ------- 62464 bytes [04:30 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qdv.dll --a---- 279040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qdvd.dll --a---- 386048 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qedit.dll --a---- 562176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qedwipes.dll --a---- 733696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:21 13/04/2008]
qmgr.dll --a---- 409088 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qmgrprxy.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qosname.dll --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
qprocess.exe --a---- 19968 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qtp-mt334.dll --a---- 4248840 bytes [22:56 04/08/2009] [22:56 04/08/2009]
quartz.dll --a---- 1291776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:27 05/02/2010]
query.dll --a---- 1435648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:22 17/07/2009]
QuickTime.qts --a---- 69632 bytes [22:37 05/07/2011] [22:37 05/07/2011]
QuickTimeVR.qtx --a---- 94208 bytes [22:37 05/07/2011] [22:37 05/07/2011]
qutil.dll ------- 76800 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
qwinsta.exe --a--c- 22016 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
racpldlg.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasadhlp.dll --a---- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasapi32.dll --a---- 237056 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasauto.dll --a---- 88576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasautou.exe --a--c- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
raschap.dll --a---- 79872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:38 12/10/2009]
rasctrnm.h --a--c- 1818 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rasctrs.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rasctrs.ini --a--c- 3458 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rasdial.exe --a--c- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rasdlg.dll --a---- 658432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasman.dll --a---- 61440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasmans.dll --a---- 186368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasmontr.dll --a--c- 143360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rasmxs.dll --a--c- 22528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rasphone.exe --a---- 56832 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasppp.dll --a---- 210944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasqec.dll ------- 61952 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasrad.dll --a--c- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rassapi.dll --a---- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rasser.dll --a--c- 12800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rastapi.dll --a---- 58368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rastls.dll --a---- 149504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:38 12/10/2009]
rcbdyctl.dll --a---- 102400 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rcimlby.exe --a---- 35840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rcp.exe --a---- 21504 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdchost.dll --a---- 147968 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
RDOCURS.DLL --a--c- 151552 bytes [21:52 03/04/2000] [21:52 03/04/2000]
rdpcfgex.dll --a--c- 4096 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rdpclip.exe --a---- 62976 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdpdd.dll --a---- 92424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:13 14/04/2008]
rdpsnd.dll --a---- 19968 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdpwsx.dll --a---- 87176 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:13 14/04/2008]
rdsaddin.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rdshost.exe --a---- 67072 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
RealMediaSplitter.ax --a---- 421888 bytes [05:47 14/09/2010] [05:47 14/09/2010]
recover.exe --a--c- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
redir.exe --a--c- 3338 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
reg.exe --a---- 50176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regapi.dll --a---- 49664 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regedt32.exe --a--c- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
regini.exe --a--c- 33792 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
regsvc.dll --a---- 59904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regsvr32.exe --a---- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
regwiz.exe --a--c- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
regwizc.dll --a---- 397824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
remotepg.dll --a---- 60416 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
remotesp.tsp --a---- 76800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rend.dll --a--c- 107520 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
replace.exe --a--c- 12800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
reset.exe --a--c- 9728 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
resutils.dll --a---- 58880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rexec.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rgb9rast_2.dll --a---- 150808 bytes [20:15 24/08/2006] [20:15 24/08/2006]
rhttpaa.dll ------- 290304 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
riched20.dll --a---- 433664 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
riched32.dll --a---- 3584 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
RICHTX32.OCX --a---- 212240 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [04:00 09/03/2004]
RmActivate.exe --a---- 567176 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
RmActivate_isv.exe --a---- 575880 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
RmActivate_ssp.exe --a---- 362888 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
RmActivate_ssp_isv.exe --a---- 361872 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
rmoc3260.dll --a---- 181736 bytes [05:47 14/09/2010] [05:47 14/09/2010]
rnr20.dll --a--c- 3072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
roboex32.dll --a--c- 1044480 bytes [17:54 19/11/2004] [17:54 19/11/2004]
route.exe --a--c- 19968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
routemon.exe --a--c- 25600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
routetab.dll --a--c- 6656 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rpcns4.dll --a--c- 22016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rpcrt4.dll --a---- 590848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:45 16/08/2010]
rpcss.dll --a---- 401408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:10 09/02/2009]
rsaci.rat --a--c- 3167 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsaenh.dll --a---- 208384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:37 13/04/2008]
rsh.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rshx32.dll --a---- 39936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rsm.exe --a--c- 49152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsmps.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rsmsink.exe --a--c- 24576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsmui.exe --a--c- 49152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsvp.exe --a--c- 132608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsvp.ini --a--c- 12082 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpcnts.h --a--c- 3178 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpmsg.dll --a--c- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpperf.dll --a---- 9728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rsvpsp.dll --a---- 92672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rtcshare.exe --a---- 77312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rtffilt.dll ------- 38400 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
rtipxmib.dll --a---- 31744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rtm.dll --a--c- 98304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rtutils.dll --a---- 44032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
runas.exe --a--c- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
rundll32.exe --a---- 33280 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
runonce.exe --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
rwinsta.exe --a--c- 15872 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
S32EVNT1.DLL --a--c- 91904 bytes [02:08 26/07/2006] [02:52 16/09/2006]
s3gnb.dll ------- 397056 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
safrcdlg.dll --a---- 43520 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
safrdm.dll --a---- 29696 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
safrslv.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
samlib.dll --a---- 64000 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
samsrv.dll --a---- 415744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Sanitize.exe --a---- 14616 bytes [12:44 20/11/2006] [12:44 20/11/2006]
sapi.cpl.manifest -rah-c- 749 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [02:47 13/07/2006]
savedump.exe --a---- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sbe.dll --a---- 270848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:53 09/02/2011]
sbeio.dll --a---- 159232 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sc.exe --a---- 35328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [10:39 06/02/2009]
scarddlg.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scardssp.dll --a--c- 118784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
scardsvr.exe --a---- 95744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sccbase.dll --a--c- 169984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sccsccp.dll --a---- 171008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scecli.dll --a---- 181248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scesrv.dll --a---- 314880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
schannel.dll --a---- 151552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:25 29/04/2011]
schedsvc.dll --a---- 192512 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sclgntfy.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
SCP32.DLL --a---- 39728 bytes [15:50 24/07/2006] [15:50 24/07/2006]
scredir.dll --a--c- 26624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
scrnsave.scr --a---- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
scrobj.dll --a---- 180224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [10:53 09/05/2008]
scrrun.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [10:53 09/05/2008]
sdbinst.exe --a---- 77312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sdhcinst.dll --a---- 29184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sdpblb.dll --a--c- 130048 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
searchfilterhost.exe ------- 87552 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
searchindexer.exe ------- 439808 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
searchindexer.exe.mui ------- 8192 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
searchprotocolhost.exe ------- 184832 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
seclogon.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
SecProc.dll --a---- 558984 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
SecProc_isv.dll --a---- 562064 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
SecProc_ssp.dll --a---- 192904 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
SecProc_ssp_isv.dll --a---- 192912 bytes [18:14 14/01/2010] [18:14 14/01/2010]
secupd.dat --a--c- 4569 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
secupd.sig --a--c- 7208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
secur32.dll --a---- 56832 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:25 25/06/2009]
security.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sendcmsg.dll --a---- 29184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sendmail.dll --a---- 54784 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sens.dll --a---- 39424 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sensapi.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
senscfg.dll --a--c- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
serialui.dll --a--c- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
servdeps.dll --a---- 56320 bytes [02:44 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
services.exe --a---- 110592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [11:11 06/02/2009]
services.msc --a--c- 33464 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
serwvdrv.dll --a--c- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sessmgr.exe --a---- 141312 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sethc.exe --a---- 31232 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
setnote.cpl --a---- 167936 bytes [00:34 25/10/2009] [16:00 21/12/1999]
setresus.dll --a---- 421888 bytes [00:34 25/10/2009] [16:00 21/12/1999]
setup.bmp --a--c- 240120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
setup.exe --a---- 23040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
setupapi.dll --a---- 985088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:42 14/04/2008]
setupdll.dll --a--c- 414208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
setupn.exe ------- 32768 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
setver.exe --a--c- 11753 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sfc.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sfc.exe --a--c- 9728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sfcfiles.dll --a---- 1614848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sfc_os.dll --a---- 140288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sfmapi.dll --a--c- 23552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
shadow.exe --a--c- 14848 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
share.exe --a--c- 882 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
shdoclc.dll --a---- 549376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:03 13/04/2008]
shdocvw.dll --a---- 1499136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shell.dll --a--c- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
shell32.dll --a---- 8462336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:44 21/01/2011]
SHELLLNK.TLB --a---- 6114 bytes [04:00 25/06/2009] [17:42 16/01/1997]
shellstyle.dll --a--c- 435712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
shfolder.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shgina.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shiftjis.uce --a--c- 16740 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
shimeng.dll --a---- 65024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shimgvw.dll --a---- 439296 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:44 21/01/2011]
shlwapi.dll --a---- 474112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:23 08/12/2009]
shmedia.dll --a---- 152064 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shmgrate.exe --a---- 45056 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shrpubw.exe --a---- 77824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shscrap.dll --a---- 27648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
shsvcs.dll --a---- 135168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [23:17 27/07/2009]
shutdown.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sigtab.dll --a---- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sigverif.exe --a---- 70144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
simpdata.tlb --a---- 16384 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:24 13/04/2008]
SimpleRegistry.dll --a--c- 102400 bytes [03:04 13/07/2006] [14:15 21/11/2001]
simptcp.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [02:48 26/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sisbkup.dll --a--c- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
skdll.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
skeys.exe --a---- 26112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slayerxp.dll --a---- 25088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slbcsp.dll --a--c- 306176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
slbiop.dll --a---- 98304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slbrccsp.dll --a--c- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
slcoinst.dll ------- 73832 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slextspk.dll ------- 286792 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slgen.dll ------- 188508 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slrundll.exe ------- 32866 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
slserv.exe ------- 73796 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sl_anet.acm --a---- 86016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
smbinst.exe --a---- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
smlogcfg.dll --a---- 362496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
smlogsvc.exe --a---- 89600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
smss.exe --a---- 50688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sndrec32.exe --a---- 131584 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
SndTDriverV32.inf --a---- 3992 bytes [03:39 10/05/2010] [23:02 13/12/2006]
SndTDriverV32.sys --a---- 513152 bytes [03:39 10/05/2010] [23:02 13/12/2006]
sndvol32.exe --a---- 138752 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
snmpapi.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
snmpsnap.dll --a---- 182272 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
softpub.dll --a--c- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sol.exe --a---- 56832 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sort.exe --a---- 24576 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sortkey.nls --a--c- 262148 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sorttbls.nls --a---- 23044 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:08 29/12/2006]
sound.drv --a--c- 1744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
spdwnwxp.exe --a---- 7680 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spider.exe --a---- 538624 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spmsg.dll ------- 16928 bytes [01:36 06/02/2011] [22:20 07/01/2009]
spmsg2.dll ------- 14048 bytes [02:07 19/05/2008] [17:07 29/06/2006]
spnike.dll --a--c- 69632 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
spnpinst.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:42 14/04/2008]
spoolss.dll --a---- 75264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spoolsv.exe --a---- 58880 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [13:17 17/08/2010]
sprestrt.exe --a--c- 9728 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sprio600.dll --a--c- 70656 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sprio800.dll --a--c- 72192 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
spupdsvc.exe --a---- 26144 bytes [04:16 02/08/2006] [22:21 07/01/2009]
spupdwxp.exe ------- 20992 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
spupdwxp.log --a---- 90 bytes [00:00 06/10/2008] [00:00 06/10/2008]
spxcoins.dll --a--c- 24661 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sqlsodbc.chm --a--c- 46133 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sqlsrv32.dll --a---- 442368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sqlsrv32.rll --a---- 90112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:26 13/04/2008]
sqlunirl.dll --a---- 180800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sqlwid.dll --a--c- 24603 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sqlwoa.dll --a--c- 49179 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
srchadmin.dll ------- 301568 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
srchadmin.dll.mui ------- 135168 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
srclient.dll --a---- 67584 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
srrstr.dll --a---- 239104 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
srsvc.dll --a---- 171008 bytes [02:46 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
srvsvc.dll --a---- 99840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [05:57 27/08/2010]
ss3dfo.scr --a---- 704512 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssbezier.scr --a---- 19968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssdevm.dll --a---- 81920 bytes [01:38 17/08/2010] [10:13 29/07/2009]
ssdpapi.dll --a---- 34816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssdpsrv.dll --a---- 71680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssflwbox.scr --a---- 393216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssmarque.scr --a---- 20992 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssmypics.scr --a---- 47104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssmyst.scr --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssp7mci.dll --a---- 65536 bytes [01:38 17/08/2010] [07:06 10/08/2009]
ssp7mci.exe --a---- 151552 bytes [01:38 17/08/2010] [07:06 10/08/2009]
ssp7ml3.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [01:39 17/08/2010] [07:07 10/08/2009]
ssp7ml3.smt --a---- 361 bytes [01:39 17/08/2010] [07:07 10/08/2009]
sspipes.scr --a---- 610304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssstars.scr --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sstext3d.scr --a---- 679936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ssusbpn.dll --a---- 49152 bytes [01:38 17/08/2010] [10:13 29/07/2009]
stclient.dll --a---- 59392 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
stdole2.tlb ------- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [15:42 13/04/2008]
stdole32.tlb --a--c- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sti.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
stimon.exe --a---- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sti_ci.dll --a---- 136704 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
stobject.dll --a---- 121856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
storage.dll --a--c- 4208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
storprop.dll --a---- 74752 bytes [00:37 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
streamci.dll --a--c- 8192 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
strmdll.dll --a---- 247326 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:00 26/08/2009]
strmfilt.dll --a---- 75776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [05:38 21/10/2009]
structuredqueryschema.bin ------- 106605 bytes [01:59 27/05/2008] [01:59 27/05/2008]
structuredqueryschematrivial.bin ------- 18904 bytes [01:59 27/05/2008] [01:59 27/05/2008]
subrange.uce --a--c- 93702 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
subst.exe --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
svchost.exe --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
svcpack.dll --a--c- 6144 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
swprv.dll --a--c- 138752 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sxs.dll --a---- 713216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
syncapp.exe --a--c- 51200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
synceng.dll --a---- 57856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
syncui.dll --a---- 191488 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sysdm.cpl --a---- 300544 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sysedit.exe --a--c- 18896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sysinv.dll --a--c- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
syskey.exe --a--c- 36864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sysmon.ocx --a---- 218624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:10 14/04/2008]
sysocmgr.exe --a---- 106496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
sysprint.sep --a--c- 3214 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
sysprtj.sep --a--c- 3577 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
syssetup.dll --a---- 990208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
system.drv --a--c- 3360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
systray.exe --a--c- 3072 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
t2embed.dll --a---- 119808 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:02 27/08/2010]
TABCTL32.OCX --a---- 209192 bytes [01:16 06/02/2011] [05:00 24/06/1998]
tapi.dll --a--c- 19200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tapi3.dll --a---- 858624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tapi32.dll --a---- 181760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tapiperf.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tapisrv.dll --a---- 249856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tapiui.dll --a---- 78848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
taskman.exe --a--c- 15360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
taskmgr.exe --a---- 135680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcmsetup.exe --a--c- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tcpmib.dll --a---- 14848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcpmon.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcpmon.ini --a--c- 53478 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tcpmonui.dll --a---- 45568 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tcpsvcs.exe --a---- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tdc.ocx --a---- 66560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:30 08/03/2009]
telephon.cpl --a---- 28160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
telnet.exe --a---- 76288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:31 12/06/2009]
termmgr.dll --a---- 358400 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
termsrv.dll --a---- 295424 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tftp.exe --a--c- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
themeui.dll --a---- 385536 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
Thumbs.db --ahsc- 5120 bytes [00:25 04/03/2007] [00:25 04/03/2007]
ticrf.rat ------- 1988 bytes [12:44 01/09/2006] [12:44 01/09/2006]
timedate.cpl --a---- 94208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
timer.drv --a--c- 4048 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
TnetWCoInst.dll --a---- 69632 bytes [02:12 23/07/2006] [22:29 01/12/2004]
toolhelp.dll --a--c- 13888 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tourstart.exe --a---- 347136 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tquery.dll ------- 1582592 bytes [02:21 27/05/2008] [02:21 27/05/2008]
tquery.dll.mui ------- 221184 bytes [02:17 27/05/2008] [02:17 27/05/2008]
tracert.exe --a---- 12288 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tracert6.exe --a--c- 31744 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
traffic.dll --a--c- 31232 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tree.com --a---- 12800 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
trkwks.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
TrueSoft.dat --a---- 1536 bytes [03:25 13/07/2006] [02:19 30/07/2006]
tsappcmp.dll --a--c- 52224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tsbyuv.dll --a---- 8704 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [16:07 27/11/2009]
tscfgwmi.dll --a---- 93696 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tscon.exe --a--c- 14848 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tscupgrd.exe --a--c- 44544 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tsd32.dll --a---- 15360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tsddd.dll --a---- 12168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:13 14/04/2008]
tsdiscon.exe --a--c- 14848 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tsgqec.dll ------- 53248 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tskill.exe --a--c- 16384 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tslabels.h --a--c- 3286 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tslabels.ini --a--c- 13223 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tspkg.dll ------- 50688 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
tsshutdn.exe --a--c- 16896 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tssoft32.acm --a---- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tswpfwrp.exe --a---- 16896 bytes [16:58 09/10/2007] [16:58 09/10/2007]
twext.dll --a---- 57856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
TwnLib4.dll --a---- 364544 bytes [14:43 09/07/2004] [14:43 09/07/2004]
txflog.dll --a---- 101376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
typelib.dll --a--c- 177856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
tzchange.exe ------- 46080 bytes [08:58 29/01/2007] [13:49 08/07/2011]
TZLog.log --a---- 864042 bytes [01:53 26/02/2007] [03:41 02/09/2011]
udaprop.dll --a---- 32768 bytes [02:37 26/07/2006] [17:29 24/04/2003]
udhisapi.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ufat.dll --a--c- 82432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
uiautomationcore.dll --a---- 611328 bytes [17:03 09/10/2007] [19:57 08/10/2009]
ulib.dll --a---- 275456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
umandlg.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
umdmxfrm.dll --a--c- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
umpnpmgr.dll --a---- 123392 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
UncCplExt.dll ------- 97792 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
UncDMS.dll ------- 143872 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
UncNE.dll ------- 108032 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
UncPH.dll ------- 131072 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
UncRes.dll ------- 2048 bytes [02:19 27/05/2008] [02:19 27/05/2008]
UniClear.exe --a---- 16384 bytes [05:00 16/02/2000] [05:00 16/02/2000]
unicode.nls --a--c- 89588 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
unimdm.tsp --a---- 206848 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
unimdmat.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
uniplat.dll --a---- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
unlodctr.exe --a--c- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
untfs.dll --a---- 316416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnp.dll --a---- 133632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnpcont.exe --a---- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnphost.dll --a---- 185856 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
upnpui.dll --a---- 239616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ups.exe --a---- 18432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ureg.dll --a--c- 17920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
url(3).dll --a---- 105984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:57 23/06/2008]
url.dll --a---- 105984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
urlmon(3).dll --a---- 1159680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:57 23/06/2008]
urlmon.dll --a---- 1212416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
usbmon.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
usbui.dll --a---- 74240 bytes [00:39 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
user.exe --a---- 47872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
user32.dll --a---- 578560 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
userenv.dll --a---- 727040 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
userinit.exe --a---- 26112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
usp10.dll --a---- 406016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [15:36 16/04/2010]
usrcntra.dll --a--c- 61500 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrcoina.dll --a--c- 69699 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrdpa.dll --a--c- 77890 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrdtea.dll --a--c- 323641 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrfaxa.dll --a--c- 86073 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrlbva.dll --a--c- 53305 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrlogon.cmd --a--c- 1161 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrmlnka.exe --a--c- 77891 bytes [22:37 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrprbda.exe --a--c- 61508 bytes [22:37 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrrtosa.dll --a--c- 77883 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrsdpia.dll --a--c- 49211 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrshuta.exe --a--c- 69700 bytes [22:37 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrsvpia.dll --a--c- 41019 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrv42a.dll --a--c- 102457 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrv80a.dll --a--c- 49209 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrvoica.dll --a--c- 45116 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
usrvpa.dll --a--c- 49211 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
utildll.dll --a---- 25600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
utilman.exe --a---- 50176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
uwdf.exe --a---- 8704 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:01 03/02/2009]
uxtheme.dll --a---- 218624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
v7vga.rom --a--c- 18832 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
VB5STKIT.DLL --a---- 29696 bytes [04:00 25/06/2009] [04:00 16/01/1997]
VBAEN32.OLB --a---- 24848 bytes [18:44 24/03/1998] [18:44 24/03/1998]
VBAEND32.OLB --a---- 24848 bytes [18:44 24/03/1998] [18:44 24/03/1998]
vbajet32.dll --a---- 30749 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
VBAME.DLL --a---- 40960 bytes [03:50 26/08/2008] [03:50 26/08/2008]
vbar332.dll --a---- 368912 bytes [02:16 26/06/2007] [04:00 24/04/1998]
vbisurf.ax --a---- 30208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vbscript.dll --a---- 420864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:37 04/03/2011]
vcdex.dll --a--c- 7680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vdmdbg.dll --a---- 26112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vdmredir.dll --a---- 51712 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
VEN2232.OLB --a---- 37376 bytes [19:50 03/12/1996] [19:50 03/12/1996]
ver.dll --a--c- 9008 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
verclsid.exe ------- 28672 bytes [00:38 17/03/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
verifier.dll --a---- 26624 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
verifier.exe --a--c- 98304 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
version.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vfpodbc.dll --a--c- 20535 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vfwwdm32.dll --a---- 53760 bytes [01:08 02/08/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vga.dll --a---- 9344 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vga.drv --a--c- 2176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vga256.dll --a--c- 51456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vga64k.dll --a--c- 18176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vidcap.ax --a---- 28672 bytes [01:08 02/08/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
View Channels.scf --a--c- 75 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vjoy.dll --a--c- 4608 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
VModes.exe -ra---- 28672 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [15:35 01/11/2005]
vna_coinstall.dll --a---- 24677 bytes [20:40 05/06/2008] [20:40 05/06/2008]
VSFLEX3.OCX --a--c- 225280 bytes [21:30 05/01/1999] [21:30 05/01/1999]
vssadmin.exe --a--c- 33792 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vssapi.dll --a---- 430592 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vssvc.exe --a---- 289792 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
vss_ps.dll --a--c- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
vtdisp.dll -ra---- 3558912 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [22:04 15/02/2007]
VTDispl2.cfg -ra---- 56619 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:46 16/01/2007]
VTDispl3.cfg -ra---- 52037 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:46 16/01/2007]
VTDisply.cfg -ra---- 63489 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:46 16/01/2007]
VTDisply.dll -ra---- 643072 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:46 16/01/2007]
VTGama_2.cfg -ra---- 36546 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:31 09/01/2007]
VTGamma2.cfg -ra---- 50215 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:31 09/01/2007]
VTGamma2.dll -ra---- 466944 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:31 09/01/2007]
vticd.dll -ra---- 1900544 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [22:08 15/02/2007]
VTInfo2.cfg -ra---- 44076 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:45 09/01/2007]
VTInfo2.dll -ra---- 327680 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:45 09/01/2007]
VTovrlay.cfg -ra---- 59327 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:46 10/10/2006]
VTovrlay.dll -ra---- 528384 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:46 10/10/2006]
VTOvrly2.cfg -ra---- 34375 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [11:46 10/10/2006]
VTTimer.exe -ra---- 53248 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [21:36 21/09/2006]
VTTrayp.cfg -ra---- 51124 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:04 15/12/2006]
VTTrayp.exe -ra---- 176128 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:04 15/12/2006]
VTTrayP2.cfg -ra---- 37162 bytes [02:39 26/07/2006] [19:04 15/12/2006]
vvrtkclients.dll --a---- 49152 bytes [00:34 25/10/2009] [16:00 21/12/1999]
VVRtkReg.dll --a---- 18944 bytes [00:34 25/10/2009] [16:00 21/12/1999]
vxblock.dll -----c- 100848 bytes [03:14 08/10/2006] [01:58 31/03/2010]
w32time.dll --a---- 175104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
w32tm.exe --a--c- 49664 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
w32topl.dll --a--c- 22016 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
w3ssl.dll --a---- 15872 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
watchdog.sys --a---- 17664 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:44 13/04/2008]
wavemsp.dll --a---- 215552 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wbcache.deu --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.enu --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.esn --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.fra --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.ita --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.nld --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbcache.sve --a--c- 65489 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.deu --a--c- 1309184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.enu --a--c- 957440 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.esn --a--c- 750080 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.fra --a--c- 786944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.ita --a--c- 867840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.nld --a--c- 1095680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wbdbase.sve --a--c- 937984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wdfapi.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wdfcoinstaller01005.dll --a---- 1418120 bytes [19:56 20/09/2009] [17:51 01/06/2009]
wdfmgr.exe --a---- 8704 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:01 03/02/2009]
wdigest.dll --a---- 54272 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:25 25/06/2009]
wdl.trm --a--c- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wdmaud(2).drv --a---- 23552 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wdmaud(3).drv --a---- 23552 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wdmaud(4).drv --a---- 23552 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wdmaud(5).drv --a---- 23552 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wdmaud(6).drv --a---- 23552 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wdmaud.drv --a---- 23552 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
webcheck.dll --a---- 236544 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:34 08/03/2009]
webclnt.dll --a---- 68096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
webfldrs.msi --a--c- 1326080 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
webhits.dll --a--c- 40448 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
webvw.dll --a---- 135680 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wevtfwd.dll ------- 178176 bytes [20:23 09/10/2009] [20:23 09/10/2009]
wextract.exe --a---- 65024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wfwnet.drv --a--c- 13600 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
WgaLogon.dll --a---- 702768 bytes [20:20 19/06/2006] [20:20 19/06/2006]
WgaTray.exe ------- 304944 bytes [20:19 19/06/2006] [20:19 19/06/2006]
wiaacmgr.exe --a---- 433664 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiadefui.dll --a---- 463360 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiadss.dll --a---- 124416 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiascr.dll --a---- 75776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiaservc.dll --a---- 333824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiasf.ax --a--c- 40448 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wiashext.dll --a---- 589312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiavideo.dll --a---- 111104 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wiavusd.dll --a--c- 145408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wifeman.dll --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
win.com --a--c- 18432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
win32k.sys --a---- 1858944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [14:02 02/06/2011]
win32spl.dll --a---- 102400 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
win87em.dll --a--c- 13312 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winbrand.dll --a---- 1647616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:48 13/04/2008]
winchat.exe --a--c- 35328 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
windowscodecs.dll ------- 712704 bytes [16:30 24/10/2006] [08:55 11/07/2008]
windowscodecsext.dll ------- 347648 bytes [16:29 24/10/2006] [08:55 11/07/2008]
WindowsLogon.manifest -rah--- 488 bytes [02:48 13/07/2006] [02:48 13/07/2006]
winfax.dll --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
WinFXDocObj.exe --a---- 208384 bytes [22:45 13/08/2007] [08:34 08/03/2009]
winhelp.hlp --a--c- 32674 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winhlp32.exe --a--c- 8192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winhttp.dll --a---- 354816 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [09:17 25/08/2009]
wininet(3).dll --a---- 826368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [16:57 23/06/2008]
wininet.dll --a---- 916480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [18:36 23/06/2011]
winipsec.dll --a---- 32256 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winlogon.exe --a---- 507904 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winmine.exe --a--c- 119808 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winmm.dll --a---- 176128 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winmsd.exe --a--c- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winnls.dll --a--c- 5120 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winntbbu.dll --a---- 756224 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
winoldap.mod --a--c- 2080 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winrm.cmd ------- 35 bytes [14:30 16/07/2009] [14:30 16/07/2009]
winrm.vbs ------- 201184 bytes [03:27 01/08/2009] [03:27 01/08/2009]
winrmprov.dll ------- 25088 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
winrmprov.mof ------- 789 bytes [14:30 16/07/2009] [14:30 16/07/2009]
winrnr.dll --a---- 16896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winrs.exe ------- 69632 bytes [20:22 09/10/2009] [20:22 09/10/2009]
winrscmd.dll ------- 233984 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
winrshost.exe ------- 22528 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
winrsmgr.dll ------- 2048 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
winrssrv.dll ------- 12288 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
winscard.dll --a---- 99328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winshfhc.dll --a---- 17408 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winsock.dll --a---- 2864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winspool.drv --a---- 146432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winspool.exe --a--c- 2112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
winsrv.dll --a---- 293376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:44 20/06/2011]
winsta.dll --a---- 53760 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
winstrm.dll --a--c- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wintrust(3).dll --a---- 176640 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wintrust.dll --a---- 177664 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:59 24/12/2009]
winver.exe --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WISPTIS.EXE --a---- 293376 bytes [18:45 26/10/2006] [18:45 26/10/2006]
wkssvc.dll --a---- 132096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [06:14 10/06/2009]
wlanapi.dll ------- 69120 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wldap32.dll --a---- 172032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wlnotify.dll --a---- 92672 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WMADMOD.dll --a---- 757248 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMADMOE.dll --a---- 1117696 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMASF.dll --a---- 222208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdmlog.dll --a---- 33792 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdmps.dll --a---- 37376 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdrmdev.dll --a---- 429056 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdrmnet.dll --a---- 348672 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmdrmsdk.dll ------- 535040 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmerrenu.dll --a--c- 51200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wmerror.dll --a---- 227328 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmi.dll --a---- 5632 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
wmidx.dll --a---- 157184 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmimgmt.msc --a--c- 63488 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wmiprop.dll --a--c- 18944 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
WMNetMgr.dll --a---- 938496 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmp.dll --a---- 10841088 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [03:36 26/08/2010]
wmp.ocx --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:11 14/04/2008]
wmpasf.dll --a---- 211456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpcd.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmpcore.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmpdxm.dll --a---- 286208 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [03:43 14/07/2009]
wmpeffects.dll --a---- 295936 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpencen.dll ------- 1661952 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmphoto.dll ------- 276992 bytes [16:30 24/10/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmploc.dll --a---- 8231936 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpmde.dll ------- 613376 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpns.dll --a---- 221184 bytes [00:01 06/10/2008] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wmpps.dll --a---- 130048 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpshell.dll --a---- 99840 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpsrcwp.dll ------- 204288 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmpui.dll --a---- 20480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmsdmod.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmsdmoe.dll --a---- 115200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmsdmoe2.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmspdmod.dll --a---- 604160 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [03:02 02/04/2009]
WMSPDMOE.dll --a---- 1329152 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
wmstream.dll --a---- 303616 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmv8ds32.ax --a---- 278559 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wmv9dmod.dll --a---- 807032 bytes [09:32 18/10/2006] [09:32 18/10/2006]
WMVADVD.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMVADVE.DLL --a---- 4096 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:34 31/01/2009]
WMVCore.dll --a---- 2462720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [08:52 06/04/2010]
WMVDECOD.dll ------- 1543680 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wmvdmod.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wmvdmoe2.dll --a---- 4096 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wmvds32.ax --a---- 258048 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
WMVENCOD.dll ------- 1575424 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WMVSDECD.dll ------- 1382912 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WMVSENCD.dll ------- 767488 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WMVXENCD.dll ------- 656896 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wow32.dll --a---- 264192 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wowdeb.exe --a--c- 2736 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wowexec.exe --a--c- 10368 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wowfax.dll --a--c- 3200 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wowfaxui.dll --a--c- 13824 bytes [22:36 17/08/2001] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wpa.bak --a--c- 12540 bytes [02:43 30/07/2006] [16:07 02/02/2011]
wpa.dbl --a---- 12598 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [21:01 05/09/2011]
wpabaln.exe --a---- 32256 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wpdconns.dll --a---- 35840 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdmtp.dll --a---- 154624 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdmtpdr.dll --a---- 331776 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [05:45 11/08/2004]
wpdmtpus.dll --a---- 63488 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WpdShext.dll ------- 2603008 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdshextautoplay.exe ------- 17408 bytes [00:00 19/10/2006] [22:21 30/01/2009]
wpdshextres.dll ------- 38400 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
WPDShServiceObj.dll --a---- 133632 bytes [01:47 19/10/2006] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdsp.dll --a---- 356352 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpdtrace.dll --a---- 10752 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [05:45 11/08/2004]
wpd_ci.dll --a---- 629760 bytes [05:45 11/08/2004] [01:35 31/01/2009]
wpnpinst.exe --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
write.exe --a--c- 5632 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [12:00 04/08/2004]
ws2help.dll --a---- 19968 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
ws2_32.dll --a---- 82432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wscntfy.exe --a---- 13824 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wscript.exe --a---- 155648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [11:24 08/05/2008]
wscsvc.dll --a---- 80896 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wscui.cpl --a---- 148480 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshatm.dll --a--c- 9216 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wshbth.dll --a---- 108032 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshcon.dll --a---- 36864 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshext.dll --a---- 90112 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [10:53 09/05/2008]
wship6.dll --a---- 14336 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshirda.dll --a---- 8192 bytes [00:40 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshisn.dll --a--c- 11776 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wshnetbs.dll --a---- 7168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wshom.ocx --a---- 135168 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [23:23 09/05/2008]
wshrm.dll --a---- 11264 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wshtcpip.dll --a---- 19456 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wsmanhttpconfig.exe ------- 225280 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
WsmAuto.dll ------- 139776 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
wsmplpxy.dll ------- 12288 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
wsmprovhost.exe ------- 14848 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
WsmPty.xsl ------- 1559 bytes [14:30 16/07/2009] [14:30 16/07/2009]
WsmRes.dll ------- 368640 bytes [20:22 09/10/2009] [20:22 09/10/2009]
WsmSvc.dll ------- 1107456 bytes [20:23 09/10/2009] [20:23 09/10/2009]
WsmTxt.xsl ------- 2426 bytes [14:30 16/07/2009] [14:30 16/07/2009]
WsmWmiPl.dll ------- 209408 bytes [18:56 09/10/2009] [18:56 09/10/2009]
wsnmp32.dll --a---- 41984 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wsock32.dll --a---- 22528 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wstdecod.dll --a---- 50688 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wtsapi32.dll --a---- 18432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wuapi.dll --a---- 575704 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:23 06/08/2009]
wuapi.dll.mui --a---- 15064 bytes [02:11 28/06/2007] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wuauclt.exe --a---- 53472 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wuauclt1.exe --a--c- 172312 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [08:16 26/05/2005]
wuaucpl.cpl --a---- 217816 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wuaucpl.cpl.manifest -rah-c- 749 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [02:47 13/07/2006]
wuaucpl.cpl.mui --a---- 15072 bytes [02:11 28/06/2007] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wuaueng.dll --a---- 1929952 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:23 06/08/2009]
wuaueng.dll.mui --a---- 17632 bytes [02:11 28/06/2007] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wuaueng1.dll --a--c- 194328 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [08:16 26/05/2005]
wuauserv.dll --a---- 6656 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wucltui.dll --a---- 327896 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wucltui.dll.mui --a---- 21728 bytes [02:11 28/06/2007] [23:24 06/08/2009]
WUDFCoinstaller.dll ------- 95344 bytes [00:13 29/09/2006] [00:13 29/09/2006]
WudfHost.exe ------- 146432 bytes [22:56 28/09/2006] [22:56 28/09/2006]
WudfPlatform.dll ------- 165376 bytes [22:56 28/09/2006] [22:56 28/09/2006]
WudfSvc.dll ------- 55808 bytes [22:56 28/09/2006] [22:56 28/09/2006]
WUDFx.dll ------- 316416 bytes [22:56 28/09/2006] [22:56 28/09/2006]
wupdmgr.exe --a--c- 32256 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
wups.dll --a---- 35552 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wups2.dll --a---- 44768 bytes [08:16 26/05/2005] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wuweb.dll --a---- 209632 bytes [02:47 13/07/2006] [23:24 06/08/2009]
wzcdlg.dll --a---- 383488 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wzcsapi.dll --a---- 52736 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
wzcsvc.dll --a---- 483840 bytes [00:56 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
x3daudio1_0.dll --a---- 14032 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [13:41 03/02/2006]
x3daudio1_1.dll --a---- 15128 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [17:42 05/03/2007]
x3daudio1_2.dll --a---- 18280 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [05:54 20/07/2007]
xactengine2_0.dll --a---- 230096 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [13:42 03/02/2006]
xactengine2_1.dll --a---- 229584 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [17:39 31/03/2006]
xactengine2_2.dll --a---- 230168 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [12:24 31/05/2006]
xactengine2_3.dll --a---- 236824 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [14:30 28/07/2006]
xactengine2_4.dll --a---- 237848 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [21:05 28/09/2006]
xactengine2_5.dll --a---- 251672 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [17:02 08/12/2006]
xactengine2_6.dll --a---- 255848 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [20:27 24/01/2007]
xactengine2_7.dll --a---- 261480 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [23:55 04/04/2007]
xactengine2_8.dll --a---- 266088 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [01:46 21/06/2007]
xactengine2_9.dll --a---- 267112 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [05:57 20/07/2007]
xactsrv.dll --a---- 91648 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xcopy.exe --a---- 30720 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xenroll.dll --a--c- 174200 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [12:00 04/08/2004]
xinput1_1.dll --a---- 62672 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [17:39 31/03/2006]
xinput1_2.dll --a---- 62744 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [14:30 28/07/2006]
xinput1_3.dll --a---- 81768 bytes [16:08 05/03/2011] [23:53 04/04/2007]
xinput9_1_0.dll --a---- 61136 bytes [16:07 05/03/2011] [23:07 05/12/2005]
xmirage.exe --a---- 1577792 bytes [07:27 28/08/2009] [07:27 28/08/2009]
xmirage.ocx --a---- 300352 bytes [07:27 28/08/2009] [07:27 28/08/2009]
xmirageu.ocx --a---- 135944 bytes [08:08 24/10/2007] [08:08 24/10/2007]
xmlfilter.dll ------- 56320 bytes [02:18 27/05/2008] [02:18 27/05/2008]
xmllite.dll --a---- 121856 bytes [03:46 27/08/2007] [22:21 07/01/2009]
xmlprov.dll --a---- 129024 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xmlprovi.dll --a---- 50176 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xolehlp.dll --a---- 11776 bytes [02:45 13/07/2006] [00:12 14/04/2008]
xpob2res.dll --a---- 438784 bytes [04:31 14/09/2008] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp1res.dll --a---- 187392 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp2res.dll --a---- 2897920 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp3res.dll --a---- 689152 bytes [00:25 17/05/2005] [17:39 13/04/2008]
xpsp4res.dll --a---- 5120 bytes [01:38 18/04/2009] [12:32 17/02/2011]
xpsshhdr.dll --a---- 575488 bytes [10:07 23/03/2007] [12:06 06/07/2008]
xpssvcs.dll --a---- 1676288 bytes [10:07 23/03/2007] [12:06 06/07/2008]
xvid.ax --a---- 139264 bytes [02:01 11/06/2009] [14:16 08/10/2008]
xvidcore.dll --a---- 606208 bytes [02:01 11/06/2009] [13:25 08/10/2008]
zipfldr.dll --a---- 338432 bytes [12:00 04/08/2004] [00:12 14/04/2008]
zlib.dll -ra---- 53248 bytes [20:46 13/03/2002] [19:46 13/03/2002]
㩃停潲牧浡䘠汩獥䕜牡桴楌歮䕜牡桴楌歮倠潲整瑣潩⁮潃瑮潲⁬敃瑮牥卜湡屡潃普杩塜楖睥挮湯楦g --a---- 152 bytes [01:47 14/10/2007] [01:47 14/10/2007]

---Folders---
1025 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1028 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1031 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1033 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1037 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1041 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1042 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
1054 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
2052 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
3076 d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
3com_dmi d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
bits d------ [23:50 05/10/2008]
CatRoot d------ [00:37 13/07/2006]
CatRoot2 d------ [00:37 13/07/2006]
Com d------ [02:45 13/07/2006]
config d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
dhcp d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
DirectX d------ [02:47 13/07/2006]
dllcache dr-hsc- [00:29 13/07/2006]
drivers d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
DRM d------ [18:22 06/01/2011]
DRVSTORE d----c- [03:22 13/08/2009]
en d------ [23:50 05/10/2008]
en-US d------ [03:57 27/08/2007]
export d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
GroupPolicy d------ [00:06 18/08/2008]
ias d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
icsxml d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
IME d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
inetsrv d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
LogFiles d------ [03:49 21/10/2007]
Macromed d------ [02:47 13/07/2006]
Microsoft d---s-- [02:55 13/07/2006]
MpEngineStore d------ [05:13 13/08/2011]
MsDtc d------ [02:45 13/07/2006]
mui d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
npp d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
NtmsData d------ [19:03 26/06/2010]
oobe d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
PreInstall d------ [04:16 02/08/2006]
ras d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
ReinstallBackups d------ [02:34 26/07/2006]
Restore d------ [02:46 13/07/2006]
scripting d------ [23:50 05/10/2008]
Setup d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
ShellExt d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
SoftwareDistribution d------ [02:36 01/08/2006]
spool d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
URTTemp d------ [02:07 26/06/2007]
usmt d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
wbem d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
WindowsPowerShell d------ [06:29 17/10/2010]
winrm d------ [06:29 17/10/2010]
wins d------ [00:29 13/07/2006]
xircom d------ [02:49 13/07/2006]
XPSViewer d------ [02:09 19/05/2008]

-= EOF =-


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the SystemLook log file for the D: (Windows Vista) partition:

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 20:27 on 05/09/2011 by Kevin
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== Dir ==========

D:\Windows\Installer - Parameters: "(none)"

---Files---
63b31.msp -ra---- 183808 bytes [15:48 20/03/2009] [15:48 20/03/2009]
e9093f.msi --a---- 648192 bytes [07:21 31/08/2011] [07:21 31/08/2011]
e9094a.msp -ra---- 754688 bytes [13:58 13/12/2008] [13:58 13/12/2008]

---Folders---
$PatchCache$ d--hs-- [07:22 31/08/2011]

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please take a look in this folder:

C:\WINDOWS\system32

and let me know if you see anything that resememles the following:

㩃停潲牧浡䘠汩獥䕜牡桴楌歮䕜牡桴楌歮倠潲整瑣潩⁮潃瑮潲⁬敃瑮牥卜湡屡潃普杩塜楖睥挮湯楦g --a---- 152 bytes [01:47 14/10/2007] [01:47 14/10/2007]

It may or may not be last on the list as shown in the report because the characters are still not being recognized. Look for anything that has Asian characters or odd symbols in the name. If you see something, right-click on it and check the properties to see if the size (152 bytes) and date created (14/10/2007) match.

If you don't see anything try doing an Advanced search for a file created on that date with a size less than 100KB and see if you can spot anything there.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

There is a file that shows squares for the name that is 152 bytes. However, the date of this file is October 13, 2007 (13/10/2007), 9:47:33 PM. Close enough, you think?

In trying to find this file using its attributes, I also learned tonight that my Windows Explorer search utility is essentially disabled, McAfee is totally disabled and that I am unable to access the Microsoft Updates website. Spybot also continues to find changes to my registry. Each time, I let Spybot apply its fix, but the same registry changes seem to come back after each reboot. Below is the Spybot Search & Destroy window (I thought it might be helpful). I also just downloaded and am running a full Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool scan of my system, and will post the results as soon as the scan is completed


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please don't run things on your own as it may interfere with what we're doing.

Please upload that suspicious file for analysis.

Please go to *VirusTotal* and upload the following file for scanning.

Click *Browse*
Copy and paste the name of the file into the text box next to *File name:* then click *Open* 
Click *Send File*
If confronted with two options, choose *Reanalyse file now*
Wait for the scan to finish and then copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply please.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Cookiegal. Didn't mean to interfere. The URL you requested is http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan...d7b70918b064cad9405e16e11e4d485513-1315440988


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd like a colleage to actually take a look at that file so please do the following:

Go to the forum *here* and upload the file in question.

Here are the directions for uploading the file:

Just click "New Topic", fill in the needed details and post a link to your thread here. Click the "Browse" button. Navigate to the file on your computer. When the file is listed in the window click "Post" to upload the file.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

The file was uploaded to http://thespykiller.co.uk/index.php/topic,9787.msg38900.html#msg38900


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the files are something to do with EarthLink.SafeConnect Agent so are totally harmless


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Derek. Any idea why the odd characters/symbols in the file name?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for submitting the file. 

Please try running ComboFix again but first remove the version you have by dragging it to the Recycle Bin than grab the latest version and run a new scan and post the log.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Still unable to run ComboFix.exe (aka puppy.exe) through to completion. It locks up my XP and Vista partitions before it gets to any of the stages, or before it generates a log file. This happened consistently for the upgraded version (Although it did jump immediately to Stage 49 once with the old/non-upgraded version, but that version still locked up before it could generate a log file).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download aswMBR.exe and save it to your desktop.

Double click aswMBR.exe to start the tool. (Vista/Windows 7 users - right click to run as administrator)

Click *Scan*.

Upon completion of the scan, click *Save log* then save it to your desktop and post that log in your next reply for review. 
*Note - do NOT attempt any Fix yet. *


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

aswMBR.exe ran successfully on my XP partition. The log is below:

aswMBR version 0.9.8.986 Copyright(c) 2011 AVAST Software
Run date: 2011-09-13 21:10:24
-----------------------------
21:10:24.968 OS Version: Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
21:10:24.968 Number of processors: 1 586 0x401
21:10:24.968 ComputerName: DARMATI UserName: Kevin
21:10:26.625 Initialize success
21:11:01.984 AVAST engine defs: 11091201
21:12:11.640 Disk 0 (boot) \Device\Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-1b
21:12:11.640 Disk 0 Vendor: ST3200822A 3.01 Size: 190782MB BusType: 3
21:12:13.656 Disk 0 MBR read successfully
21:12:13.656 Disk 0 MBR scan
21:12:13.859 Disk 0 Windows VISTA default MBR code
21:12:14.046 Disk 0 scanning sectors +390721968
21:12:14.359 Disk 0 scanning C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
21:12:51.406 Service scanning
21:12:54.687 Modules scanning
21:13:03.281 Disk 0 trace - called modules:
21:13:03.312 ntoskrnl.exe CLASSPNP.SYS disk.sys ACPI.sys hal.dll atapi.sys viaide.sys PCIIDEX.SYS 
21:13:03.312 1 nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Harddisk0\DR0[0x8673eab8]
21:13:03.312 3 CLASSPNP.SYS[f764ffd7] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\00000087[0x8678d9e8]
21:13:03.328 5 ACPI.sys[f75a6620] -> nt!IofCallDriver -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-1b[0x86768940]
21:13:03.968 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS
21:13:35.062 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32
21:17:32.593 AVAST engine scan C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers
21:17:59.453 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin
21:35:31.187 AVAST engine scan C:\Documents and Settings\All Users
22:35:46.156 Scan finished successfully
22:49:40.203 Disk 0 MBR has been saved successfully to "C:\MBR.dat"
22:49:40.234 The log file has been saved successfully to "C:\aswMBR.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the "Download EXE" button and save the randomly named .exe file to your desktop.

*Note: You must uninstall any CD Emulation programs that you have before running GMER as they can cause conflicts and give false results.*

Double click the GMER .exe file on your desktop to run the tool and it will automatically do a quick scan.

If the tool warns of rootkit activity and asks if you want to run a full scan, click on No and make sure the following are *unchecked *on the right-hand side:

IAT/EAT
Any drive letter other than the primary system drive (which is generally C).

Click the *Scan *button and when the scan is finished, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad with the name ark.txt to your desktop.

*Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or do anything with the computer during the scan as it may cause it to freeze. You should disable your screen saver as if it comes on it may cause the program to freeze.*

Open the ark.txt file and copy and paste the contents of the log here please.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Gmer.exe scan was successful. The results are below:

GMER 1.0.15.15641 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit quick scan 2011-09-16 23:52:17
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Harddisk0\DR0 -> \Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP2T0L0-1b ST3200822A rev.3.01
Running: zcx50wb6.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\Kevin\LOCALS~1\Temp\ugtdapod.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) ZwMapViewOfSection [0xF74FC212]
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) ZwOpenProcess [0xF74FC1D4]
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) ZwOpenThread [0xF74FC1E8]
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) ZwTerminateProcess [0xF74FC23C]
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) ZwUnmapViewOfSection [0xF74FC228]
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) ZwYieldExecution [0xF74FC1FC]
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) NtMapViewOfSection
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) NtOpenProcess
Code mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.) NtOpenThread

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs mfehidk.sys (McAfee Link Driver/McAfee, Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip mfetdi2k.sys (Anti-Virus Mini-Firewall Driver/McAfee, Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp mfetdi2k.sys (Anti-Virus Mini-Firewall Driver/McAfee, Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp mfetdi2k.sys (Anti-Virus Mini-Firewall Driver/McAfee, Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp mfetdi2k.sys (Anti-Virus Mini-Firewall Driver/McAfee, Inc.)

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt* and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start.
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found:








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image:








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply along with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

DrWeb.exe was successful. Below are the results from the DrWeb log:

mcupdmgr.exe;c:\program files\mcafee\msc;Probably DLOADER.Trojan;;
regLocal.reg;C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy\Backups;Probably SCRIPT.Virus;;
miglog.xml;C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Application Data\MigWiz;Probably SCRIPT.Virus;;
cnet_lspfix_zip.exe;C:\Downloads;Program.InstallCore.2;;
SoftonicDownloader_for_microsoft-silverlight.exe;C:\Downloads;Adware.Downware.21;;
InstallHelper.exe;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive;Probably DLOADER.Trojan;;
mcupdmgr.exe;C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSC;Probably DLOADER.Trojan;;
A0100219.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{E3EB2247-BBFC-43B5-8B50-A135805A418E}\RP103;Program.InstallCore.2;;
A0100220.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{E3EB2247-BBFC-43B5-8B50-A135805A418E}\RP103;Program.InstallCore.2;;
A0110620.exe\Automation\FreeFixes.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{E3EB2247-BBFC-43B5-8B50-A135805A418E}\RP112\A0110620.exe;Probably BACKDOOR.Trojan;;
A0110620.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{E3EB2247-BBFC-43B5-8B50-A135805A418E}\RP112;Container contains infected objects;Moved.;
A0110622.EXE\Automation\FreeFixes.exe;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{E3EB2247-BBFC-43B5-8B50-A135805A418E}\RP112\A0110622.EXE;Probably BACKDOOR.Trojan;;
A0110622.EXE;C:\System Volume Information\_restore{E3EB2247-BBFC-43B5-8B50-A135805A418E}\RP112;Container contains infected objects;Moved.;
cnet_KMPlayer_EN_3_0_0_1441_R2_exe.exe;D:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\AppData\Local\Application Data\Temp\ICReinstall;Program.InstallCore.2;;
photojoy_install.exe;D:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\AppData\Local\Application Data\Temp\is1598539481;Adware.IncrediMail.4;;
cnet_KMPlayer_EN_3_0_0_1441_R2_exe.exe;D:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\ICReinstall;Program.InstallCore.2;;
photojoy_install.exe;D:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\is1598539481;Adware.IncrediMail.4;;
cnet_KMPlayer_EN_3_0_0_1441_R2_exe.exe;D:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Downloads;Program.InstallCore.2;;
InstallHelper.exe;D:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive;Probably DLOADER.Trojan;;
mcupdmgr.exe;D:\Program Files\McAfee\MSC;Probably DLOADER.Trojan;;
cnet_KMPlayer_EN_3_0_0_1441_R2_exe.exe;D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\ICReinstall;Program.InstallCore.2;;
photojoy_install.exe;D:\Users\Kevin\AppData\Local\Temp\is1598539481;Adware.IncrediMail.4;;
cnet_KMPlayer_EN_3_0_0_1441_R2_exe.exe;D:\Users\Kevin\Downloads;Program.InstallCore.2;;

Below is the latest HijackThis logfile:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 7:28:51 PM, on 9/21/2011
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.earthlink.net/partner/more/msie/button/search.html
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110907003442.dll
O2 - BHO: SingleInstance Class - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll
O3 - Toolbar: att.net Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTrayp] VTtrayp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [itype] c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATT-SST_McciTrayApp] "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TI WLAN] C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McENUI] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: {588031A3-94BF-4CDD-86D0-939F6F93910F} (FixItClient Class) - https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96695E54-ECE5-437B-81BF-D45FA9F878A0} (S3DisplayAct.UserControl1) - http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Check Point SSL Network Extender (cpextender) - Check Point Software Technologies - C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Imapi Helper - Alex Feinman - C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PEVSystemStart - Unknown owner - C:\puppy\pev.3XE
O23 - Service: PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service - Prolific Technology Inc. - C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
O23 - Service: ProtexisLicensing - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
O23 - Service: RGService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: TI Wlan Service (tiwlnsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe

--
End of file - 8690 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below are the results of the Event Viewer (note there are approximately 240 more entries like these that I didn't copy):

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:42:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: XamlBuildTask, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:42:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: XamlBuildTask, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:42:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:42:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:42:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:42:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml.Hosting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml.Hosting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.WorkflowServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:41:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Workflow.Runtime, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Workflow.Runtime, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Workflow.ComponentModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Workflow.ComponentModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:40:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Workflow.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.Design, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:39:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:57 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:57 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:56 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:56 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time:  9:38:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:38:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Routing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Routing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID:  1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:13 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:10 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:10 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:37:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Mobile, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Mobile, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:36:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time:  9:35:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:13 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:13 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:10 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:04 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:04 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:04 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Extensions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Extensions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:35:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activation, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activation, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:57 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:57 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:56 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Messaging, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Messaging, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel.Selectors, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel.Selectors, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler, Version=10.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler, Version=10.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Management, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Management, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category:  None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.JScript, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.JScript, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml.Hosting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml.Hosting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Client, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Client, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Entity, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Entity, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Extensions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Extensions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activation, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activation, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:34:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:57 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:57 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:56 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:54 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:53 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:52 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:51 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:50 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:49 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:47 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:46 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:44 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:43 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:42 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:41 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:39 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:38 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:37 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.OracleClient, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:36 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.RegularExpressions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:35 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:34 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:33 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:32 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:31 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:30 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: SMDiagnostics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Messaging, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Messaging, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel.Selectors, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.IdentityModel.Selectors, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler, Version=10.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler, Version=10.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualBasic, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Management, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Management, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:13 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.JScript, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.JScript, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Activities.DurableInstancing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml.Hosting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:10 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml.Hosting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Linq, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceModel.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Client, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Client, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Services.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Entity, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:04 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.Entity, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:04 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Accessibility, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source:  .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Numerics, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap, Version=4.0.0.0,

Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:33:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.VisualC, Version=10.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:59 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:58 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:29 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Entity.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:28 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Entity.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:27 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:26 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:25 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data.SqlXml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:24 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Security, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:23 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Drawing, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:22 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:21 AM
User:  N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Windows.Forms, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:21 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Deployment, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:20 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:19 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Design, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:18 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Data, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:17 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Transactions, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:16 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.EnterpriseServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:15 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:14 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Remoting, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:13 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:12 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Framework, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:11 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:10 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Xaml, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:10 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Runtime.Caching, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:09 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.ApplicationServices, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:07 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Core, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089 . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:06 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Web.Services, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:05 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Utilities.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:04 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.DirectoryServices.Protocols, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:03 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: Microsoft.Build.Tasks.v4.0, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:02 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.ServiceProcess, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:01 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1101
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 9:32:00 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - 1>Failed to

compile: System.Configuration.Install, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral,

PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a . Error code = 0x80131f06

For more

information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below are the results of the Event Viewer-System events (previous post contained Application events):

Event Type: Error
Event Source: RemoteAccess
Event Category: None
Event ID: 20106
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:31:23 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
Unable to add the interface {48E818A6-8D6F-4A90-BA06-E26C4E9138EB} with the

Router Manager for the IP protocol. The following error occurred: Cannot

complete this function.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: eb 03 00 00 ë...

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Peer Networking service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service

which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion.

For

more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The SSPORT service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and

Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7003
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service depends on the following nonexistent

service: tcpip6

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service service failed to start due to the following

error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service

service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service

service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Web Deployment Agent Service service failed to start due to the following

error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Web Deployment Agent Service service failed to start due to the following

error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:30:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The DgiVecp service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and

Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: NETLOGON
Event Category: None
Event ID: 3095
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:27:47 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
This computer is configured as a member of a workgroup, not as a member of a

domain. The Netlogon service does not need to run in this configuration.

For

more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Serial
Event Category: None
Event ID: 36
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 12:27:08 PM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of

the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive

registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 08 00 02 00 56 00 ......V.
0008: 00 00 00 00 24 00 06 c0 ....$..À
0010: 3e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 >.......
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: e8 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 è.......

Event Type: Error
Event Source: RemoteAccess
Event Category: None
Event ID: 20106
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:39:08 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
Unable to add the interface {48E818A6-8D6F-4A90-BA06-E26C4E9138EB} with the

Router Manager for the IP protocol. The following error occurred: Cannot

complete this function.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: eb 03 00 00 ë...

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7001
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Peer Networking service depends on the Peer Name Resolution Protocol service

which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service does not exist or has been marked for deletion.

For

more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The SSPORT service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and

Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7003
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Peer Name Resolution Protocol service depends on the following nonexistent

service: tcpip6

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service service failed to start due to the following

error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service

service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The Web Deployment Agent Service service failed to start due to the following

error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7009
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for the Web Deployment Agent Service

service to connect.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Service Control Manager
Event Category: None
Event ID: 7000
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:38:40 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
The DgiVecp service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified.

For more information, see Help and

Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: NETLOGON
Event Category: None
Event ID: 3095
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:35:45 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
This computer is configured as a member of a workgroup, not as a member of a

domain. The Netlogon service does not need to run in this configuration.

For

more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type: Error
Event Source: Serial
Event Category: None
Event ID: 36
Date: 9/24/2011
Time: 8:34:55 AM
User: N/A
Computer: DARMATI
Description:
While validating that \Device\Serial0 was really a serial port, the contents of

the divisor latch register was identical to the interrupt enable and the receive

registers. The device is assumed not to be a serial port and will be deleted.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 08 00 02 00 56 00 ......V.
0008: 00 00 00 00 24 00 06 c0 ....$..À
0010: 3e 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 >.......
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0028: e8 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 è.......


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmmm..... lots of errors. Some of which indicate this may be a work computer. Is that the case?


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

This is my home computer that I have used in the past for only occasional work related to my full time regular office job. Is that a problem?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It could be as there's a risk of deleting something that is needed in that configuration. Are you still using it for work?


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Not presently. I was laid off from that job some months ago.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try ComboFix again. Drag the current version to the Recycle Bin and grab a new one. This time though save it to the C: drive (not the desktop) and rename it "svchost.exe". Then try to run it please.

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

My computer still hangs when I ran the ComboFix. The new download appeared to install properly. However, even though the cursor flashed in the Command console, my computer refused to respond...even after letting it run for 24 hours.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please open HijackThis.
Click on *Open Misc Tools Section*
Make sure that both boxes beside "Generate StartupList Log" are checked:

*List all minor sections(Full)*
*List Empty Sections(Complete)*
Click *Generate StartupList Log*.
Click *Yes* at the prompt.
It will open a text file. Please copy the entire contents of that page and paste it here.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the Hijack This Open Misc Tools Section Generate StartupList log:

StartupList report, 9/30/2011, 9:13:11 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\netdde.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*

Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*

[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

VTTrayp = VTtrayp.exe
VTTimer = VTTimer.exe
itype = c:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliType Pro\itype.exe
IntelliPoint = C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
ATT-SST_McciTrayApp = "C:\Program Files\ATT-SST\McciTrayApp.exe"
mcui_exe = "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
Acrobat Assistant 8.0 = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe
GrooveMonitor = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
TI WLAN = C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\TIWLANCu.exe
LanguageShortcut = "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
DWQueuedReporting = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
McENUI = C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MHN\McENUI.exe /hide

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
SUPERAntiSpyware = C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
SpybotSD TeaTimer = C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce

*No values found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[OptionalComponents]
=

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\comfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = "%1" /S

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command

(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*

--------------------------------------------------

File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command

(Default) = %SystemRoot%\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[<{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe

[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP

[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -UserIconConfig

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}] *
StubPath = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\WINDOWS\system32\iedkcs32.dll",BrandIEActiveSetup SIGNUP

[>{60B49E34-C7CC-11D0-8953-00A0C90347FF}MICROS] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE

[{10880D85-AAD9-4558-ABDC-2AB1552D831F}] *
StubPath = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSRunOnce.exe"

[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT

[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser

[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp11.inf,PerUserStub

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings

[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*

Load/Run keys from Registry:

HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:

- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'

Registry check passed

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}
scriptproxy - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20110907003442.dll - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\YTSingleInstance.dll - {FDAD4DA1-61A2-4FD8-9C17-86F7AC245081}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Ad-Aware Update (Weekly).job
AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
ConfigExec.job
DataUpload.job
GlaryInitialize.job
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
User_Feed_Synchronization-{2F5527CC-606D-4B4A-AFBA-E994982AA7AD}.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Office Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\OGACheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/4/9/e494c802-dd90-4c6b-a074-469358f075a6/OGAControl.cab

[{0DB074F0-617E-4EE9-912C-2965CF2AA5A4}]
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/0/7/707a44ad-52ad-49af-b7ef-e21b6b0656e4/VirtualEarth3D.cab

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\LegitCheckControl.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-4117-8430-A67417AA88CD/LegitCheckControl.cab

[FixItClient Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\FixItControl.dll
CODEBASE = https://fixit.support.microsoft.com/ActiveX/FixItClient.CAB

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab

[{8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C}]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\macromed\download\Download.dll
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/ultrashim.cab

[S3DisplayAct.UserControl1]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\S3DisplayAct.ocx
CODEBASE = http://www.s3graphics.com/S3DisplayAct/S3DisplayAct.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab

[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_20]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_20.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_20-windows-i586.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #4: C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #16: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #17: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #18: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services

SAS Core Service: "C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE" (autostart)
Net Firewall Miniport Interface: system32\DRIVERS\abvpn2k.sys (manual start)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
PPdus ASPI Shell: system32\drivers\Afc.sys (manual start)
AFD: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
akluwsmz: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\akluwsmz.sys (system)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
AGN Virtual Network Adapter: system32\DRIVERS\avpnnic.sys (manual start)
Pinnacle DV/AV Capture: system32\drivers\bender.sys (manual start)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
BW2NDIS5: System32\Drivers\BW2NDIS5.sys (manual start)
catchme: \??\C:\DOCUME~1\Kevin\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys (manual start)
Closed Caption Decoder: system32\DRIVERS\CCDECODE.sys (manual start)
Symantec Event Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe" (disabled)
Symantec Password Validation: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe" (disabled)
Symantec Settings Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe" (disabled)
CD-ROM Driver: system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
McAfee Inc. cfwids: system32\drivers\cfwids.sys (manual start)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86: C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (disabled)
Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86: C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe (autostart)
C-Media WDM Audio Interface: system32\drivers\cmuda.sys (manual start)
COM+ System Application: %SystemRoot%\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Check Point SSL Network Extender: C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\SSL Network Extender\slimsvc.exe (autostart)
CryptSvc: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DgiVecp: \??\C:\windows\system32\Drivers\DgiVecp.sys (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
dmio: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (disabled)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Wired AutoConfig: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k dot3svc (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
dwshd: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dwshd.sys (disabled)
Extensible Authentication Protocol Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k eapsvcs (manual start)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Floppy Disk Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\fdc.sys (manual start)
VIA PCI 10/100Mb Fast Ethernet Adapter NT Driver: system32\DRIVERS\fetnd5.sys (manual start)
FLEXnet Licensing Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe" (manual start)
Floppy Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\flpydisk.sys (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
FNETTBOH: System32\drivers\FNETTBOH.SYS (manual start)
FNETURPX: System32\drivers\FNETURPX.SYS (system)
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
Generic Packet Classifier: system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Google Update Service (gupdate): C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe /svc (autostart)
Google Update Service (gupdatem): C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe /medsvc (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
HID Input Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
Health Key and Certificate Management Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
hc3ServiceName: system32\DRIVERS\hotcore3.sys (system)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (autostart)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
Windows CardSpace: "C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe" (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
Imapi Helper: "C:\Program Files\ISO Recorder\ImapiHelper.exe" (autostart)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: %systemroot%\system32\imapi.exe (autostart)
Intel Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
Microsoft IntelliPoint Features driver: system32\DRIVERS\IPFilter.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
IPSEC driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IrDA Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\irda.sys (autostart)
IR Enumerator Service: system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
Infrared Monitor: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Serial Infrared Driver: system32\DRIVERS\irsir.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Java Quick Starter: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe" -service -config "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf" (autostart)
Keyboard Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Keyboard HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe" (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Microsoft Automated Troubleshooting Service: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Fix it Center\Matsvc.exe" (manual start)
McAfee SiteAdvisor Service: "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McSACore.exe" (autostart)
McciCMService: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe" (autostart)
McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service: "C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe" (autostart)
McAfee Personal Firewall Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee Services: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee VirusScan Announcer: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee Network Agent: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McAfee Scanner: "C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe" (autostart)
McAfee Proxy Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe" /McCoreSvc (autostart)
McShield: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe" (autostart)
Machine Debug Manager: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\mdm.exe" (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
McAfee Inc. mfeapfk: system32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfeavfk: system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfebopk: system32\drivers\mfebopk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Firewall Core Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe" (autostart)
McAfee Inc. mfefirek: system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfehidk: system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys (system)
McAfee Core NDIS Intermediate Filter: system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys (manual start)
mfendiskmp: system32\DRIVERS\mfendisk.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mferkdet: system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys (manual start)
McAfee Inc. mfetdi2k: system32\drivers\mfetdi2k.sys (system)
McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\mfevtps.exe" (autostart)
Microsoft Office Groove Audit Service: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveAuditService.exe" (manual start)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
MREMP50 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMP50.SYS (manual start)
MREMPR5 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MREMPR5.SYS (manual start)
MRENDIS5 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRENDIS5.SYS (manual start)
MRESP50 NDIS Protocol Driver: \??\C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Motive\MRESP50.SYS (manual start)
WebDav Client Redirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Web Deployment Agent Service: "C:\Program Files\IIS\Microsoft Web Deploy\MsDepSvc.exe" -runService:MsDepSvc (autostart)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe /V (autostart)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter: system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys (manual start)
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec: system32\DRIVERS\NABTSFEC.sys (manual start)
Network Access Protection Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
NBService: C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe (manual start)
Microsoft TV/Video Connection: system32\DRIVERS\NdisIP.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (autostart)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (autostart)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service: C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SMSvcHost.exe (autostart)
1394 Net Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Monitor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\NMnt.sys (manual start)
NMIndexingService: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe" (autostart)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NUID filter driver: system32\DRIVERS\NuidFltr.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Compatible Transport Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkipx.sys (autostart)
NWLink NetBIOS: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnknb.sys (autostart)
NWLink SPX/SPXII Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkspx.sys (autostart)
SAP Agent: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE" (autostart)
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (autostart)
Peer Networking Group Authentication: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k p2psvc (autostart)
Peer Networking Identity Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k p2psvc (autostart)
Peer Networking: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k p2psvc (autostart)
Parallel port driver: system32\DRIVERS\parport.sys (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
VSO Software pcouffin: System32\Drivers\pcouffin.sys (manual start)
PEVSystemStart: "C:\ComboFix\pev.3XE" EXEC /i "C:\ComboFix\HIDEC.3XE" "C:\ComboFix\SWREG.3XE" ACL "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_Beep" /RESET /Q (autostart)
PLFlash DeviceIoControl Service: C:\windows\system32\IoctlSvc.exe (autostart)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
Peer Name Resolution Protocol: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k p2psvc (autostart)
Microsoft IntelliPoint Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\point32.sys (manual start)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
ProtexisLicensing: C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSIService.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
W2K Pctel Serial Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ptserial.sys (manual start)
pwdrvio: \??\C:\windows\system32\pwdrvio.sys (manual start)
pwdspio: \??\C:\windows\system32\pwdspio.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
WAN Miniport (IrDA): system32\DRIVERS\rasirda.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
RGService: "C:\Program Files\RadioGet\RGService.exe" (manual start)
Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS): "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe" (autostart)
Microsoft Legacy Modem Driver: System32\Drivers\RootMdm.sys (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\system32\rsvp.exe (autostart)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
SASDIFSV: \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASDIFSV.SYS (system)
SASKUTIL: \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.SYS (system)
SBRE: \??\C:\windows\system32\drivers\SBREdrv.sys (system)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Secdrv: system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Serenum Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\serenum.sys (manual start)
Serial port driver: system32\DRIVERS\serial.sys (system)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Simple TCP/IP Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\tcpsvcs.exe (autostart)
BDA Slip De-Framer: system32\DRIVERS\SLIP.sys (manual start)
SndTAudio: system32\drivers\SndTAudio.sys (manual start)
SndTDriverV32: system32\drivers\SndTDriverV32.sys (manual start)
SndTVideo: system32\DRIVERS\SndTVideo.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Srv: system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SAMSUNG USB Composite Device driver (WDM): system32\DRIVERS\sscdbus.sys (manual start)
SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Filter: system32\DRIVERS\sscdmdfl.sys (manual start)
SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Drivers: system32\DRIVERS\sscdmdm.sys (manual start)
SAMSUNG Mobile Modem Diagnostic Serial Port (WDM): system32\DRIVERS\sscdserd.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
SSPORT: \??\C:\windows\system32\Drivers\SSPORT.sys (autostart)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
BDA IPSink: system32\DRIVERS\StreamIP.sys (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{1CCB74B0-6E2F-415A-B2BB-280970379B04} (manual start)
SymEvent: \??\C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k DComLaunch (autostart)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TI Wlan Service: C:\Program Files\Wireless LAN Utility\tiwlnsvc.exe (autostart)
802.11 WLAN: system32\DRIVERS\TNET1130.sys (manual start)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Tun Miniport Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tunmp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft AGPv3.5 Filter: system32\DRIVERS\uagp35.sys (system)
Microcode Update Driver: system32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
USB Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Standard Hub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB PRINTER Class: system32\DRIVERS\usbprint.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
USB RNDIS Adapter: system32\DRIVERS\usb8023x.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
viagfx: system32\DRIVERS\vtmini.sys (manual start)
ViaIde: system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (system)
W2K Vmodem: system32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys (system)
Check Point Virtual Network Adapter: system32\DRIVERS\vna.sys (manual start)
W2K Vpctcom: system32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
W2K Vvoice: system32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys (system)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
Wdf01000: system32\DRIVERS\Wdf01000.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Remote Management (WS-Management): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k WINRM (manual start)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service: "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe" (manual start)
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0: C:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\WPF\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe (manual start)
Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys (disabled)
WsAudioDevice_383: system32\drivers\WsAudioDevice_383.sys (manual start)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Search: %systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe /Embedding (autostart)
World Standard Teletext Codec: system32\DRIVERS\WSTCODEC.SYS (manual start)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver: system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys (manual start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector: system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys (manual start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup (manual start)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Yahoo! Updater: "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe" (disabled)

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*

Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *

Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
WPDShServiceObj: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll

--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run

*Registry key not found*

--------------------------------------------------

End of report, 44,566 bytes
Report generated in 0.343 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I see a suspicious service there.

Please go to *VirusTotal* and upload the following file for scanning.

Click *Browse*
Copy and paste the contents of the following code box into the text box next to *File name:* then click *Open* 

```
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\akluwsmz.sys
```

Click *Send File*
If confronted with two options, choose *Reanalyse file now*
Wait for the scan to finish and then copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply please.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

This file apparently no longer exists. I've searched my system and also checked McAfee quarantine in case it had been detected, but the file isn't there!!?


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Update. I ran another scan of Hijack This using the instructions at the top of this page just after my last post. The akluwsmz.sys file is still listed in the most recent log, as well (the log item is listed as 

akluwsmz: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\akluwsmz.sys (system)). 

But this file doesn't appear to physically be on my system. I also have unhidden all system files and folders during the search, but with no luck.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think the file is gone too but let's use a tool to be sure.

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*
Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following code box into the main text field:

```
:filefind
akluwsmz.sys
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Below is the SystemLook log:

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 18:08 on 05/10/2011 by Kevin
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== filefind ==========

Searching for "akluwsmz.sys"
No files found.

-= EOF =-


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, let's delete the service then.

Go to *Start *- *Run * type in *cmd *then click OK. The MSDOS window will be displayed. At the prompt type the following:

*SC Delete akluwsmz*

Then press Enter

Then type:

*Exit*

Then press Enter.

After doing the above reboot and see drag the last version of ComboFix to the recycle bin and grab the latest one and try a new scan. Be sure to disable all security programs before running it.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Deleted akluwsmz. Still unable to run ComboFix (my computer still locks before the program finishes).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try OTS again. But this time check all of the options on the right-hand side. This log will be very lengthy so please upload it as an attachment.


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

The OTS file from 10-9-2011 is attached


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> ShellBrowser\\"{42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{0B53EAC3-8D69-4B9E-9B19-A37C9A5676A7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{C55BBCD6-41AD-48AD-9953-3609C48EACC7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{E52BE12D-A44A-4F51-9DC1-34F37A488CC7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{F0F8ECBE-D460-4B34-B007-56A92E8F84A7}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Run [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YN -> "KernelFaultCheck" -> [%systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k]
[Registry - Additional Scans - Safe List]
< ActiveX StubPath [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components\
YN -> {03F998B2-0E00-11D3-A498-00104B6EB52E} [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [(default): Viewpoint Media Player; IsInstalled: 01 00 00 00  [binary data]]
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  5 C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  14 C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
NY ->  14 C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp files -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Local Settings\Temp\*.tmp
[Files - No Company Name]
NY ->  9BB7847C9F.dll -> C:\WINDOWS\System32\9BB7847C9F.dll
[File - Lop Check]
NY ->  AVP 2009 -> C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin\Application Data\AVP 2009
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 123 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:8CE646EE
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 169 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:B946D9EE
[Empty Temp Folders]
[EmptyFlash]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Darmati (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Cookiegal,
Sorry for the delay. My computer lost its network connection when I switched from AT&T DSL to U-Verse Internet. I checked the network connection using a different computer, and it works fine. My computer is acting very similar to when I first posted. I will copy the code you provided above to a USB drive so I can follow your instructions. I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please note that I have edited my earlier instructions. Unfortunately I made an error and the code was to be run with OTS not ComboFix. Please refresh your browser and follow the amended instructions.


----------

